# Re: The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh : Part 27



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Hope your all well  

Just wanted to ask if anybody has ever been to Napiers on Hamilton Place, Edinburgh for tretment? If anyone has would you be able to tell me if there is a car park or good parking for it? That would be really helpful. I am going with DH next monday for acupuncture. We are seeing Fiona, has anybody ever had her? Is she good? 

Thanks

Berry xx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home everyone  

I have put Berry's post at the top as she was asking a question and I didn't want it to be missed  

Lots of love and luck to you all       

Rachel xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry not been on for a while; been really busy, been reading but not had time to post. Now have so much to catch up on!

*Vonnie*- so sorry to hear about your BFN  No wonder you are feeling drained and not sure where to go next  Sounds like you have a plan to keep yourself occupied over the next few months and hopefully that will help with a different focus and once you have some distance from now you'll be able to decide your next steps  We'll all be here to support you

*Flash*- big  for you too. Hope the follow up with Dr T on the 20th helps to give some answers for you. Just to let you know that my second BFN hit me really hard too and it took me quite a while to bounce back from it compared to cycle 1  I did manage to pick myself up again though and am soooooooooo thankful that I did persevere with cycle 3  It will happen for you someday too  Hope you have a lovely time at your girls spa weekend 

*Suz&Charlie*- sorry about your result too  Hope Suz is doing ok? Was very moved by your post Charlie  it's helpful to everyone to read the man's viewpoint through treatment. I often found it difficult to talk to DH about what happened to us and he tended not to want to discuss things apart from one afternoon where it all came out. Made me realise that he was really going through it too; so I can understand how hard it is for you to see Suze go through this and have to cope with your own emotions too. Sending you both a big 

*Clarabelle*- omg 2 weeks has gone quickly!! I did read right that testing is today  Masses of    

*Berry*- sorry I don't know about Napiers down in Stockbridge but I'm sure that some of the girls on here have used them and can help. I used Lena Fong at Mulberry house but can understand why you don't want to go there. Mind you I never bumped into anyone when going there for 1.5 years (actually that's not quite true I bumped into Katerina once and met Doddler for coffee as we had appointments on the same afternoon- but we planned that  ) 3 months will fly by and you'll be having treatment before you know it 

*Scotlass*- there is a target weight for treatment of BMI < 30 and they do prefer woman to be under or at least close to that in order to improve chance of success. Best to speak to them at appointment about this if you are concerned. My Dh had a fairly mediocre sample one time and our GP also mentioned 'lazy' sperm but when we went to our first appointment Dr Irvine reckoned that the smaple was fine, not exactly A+ but good enough for getting pregnant with (although it still never happened naturally for us  ). We di straight IVF but Dh did take supplements for 3 motnhs before each cycle just to improve quality of his sperm and we did see an improvement (he used the Marilyn Glenville fertility plus for men) Hope this info is helpful for you?

*Jayne*- glad you had a lovely time in Bruge. Any further forward on the new job application?

*Katerina*- have you been away on holiday again too? Did I miss that?  Hope all well with your lovely bump, not long to go until 20 week scan 
*
Jan*- am thrilled for you that after all this time you are starting another cycle. Hope that everything goes well, you've certainly got all the bases covered with the regime   Got everything crossed that the immune treatment and aspirin will help overcome the implantation problems for you. Hope all the travelling doesn't get too tiring. I think that you can get IVIG via the company Healthcare at Home but Doodler will be able to advise you on this. Am so pleased for you that GP is prescribing on the NHS for you, excellent news 

*CarolineAnne*- wow can't believe they started you off on d/r there and then at your appointment!!! Hope it's going okay so far and side effects aren't kicking in yet 

*littlerecca*- don't worry about the follies during stimms; I don't think I ever had consistent numbers at scans  Often depends on who is scanning and how easy the ovaries are to see. The good thing is they did seee some and they were a measurable size. It's amazing how quick they grow! Am assuming you are scanning again today, so let us know how you get on 

*Dawn*- so glad that you had a good follow up with Dr T and they are doing more investigations for you. Hope you get some answers from it and a new plan for the way forward next time. Have a great week off next week (are you in Ireland again?) and hope you survive the christening 

*Mimou*- goodness what a palavar about the chickenpox result and having to get the immunoglobulin; that can't have been much fun  Still like you say at least it protects you from the kids  How you doing, getting excited about next week? Masses of  for the scan on Wed

*Jane(Shaz)*- back on the rollercoaster again  All the best for this ICSI cycle  I can remember when I joined FF you were on the final countdown to Jenna arriving and now look how old she is 

*Doodler*- the golf is going well then    Just as well you weren't outdoors and taking lumps out of the green, I don't think the greenkeepers like you doing that   Hope house going well 

*Kirsty*- glad all went well at recent scan, are you feeling better these days?

*Kat*- know you're not on much these days but just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and hope all is well 

*Hannah*- have a great weekend and hope the decorating is going well. We're going to try and finish the hall this weekend!

*Apple orchard*- I'm not aware of LAH being done at ERI, did you ask them about it? I'm assuming you've had EC and ET already and hope you are now PUPO and resting. Lots of   

*Elaine- *get that bag packed now Mrs  

Phew this has taken me ages so I hope I haven't missed anyone  Apologies if I have. All fine here  Think internet is sorted so should be able to post more easily now. Had a mad week out and about doing loads so hope to have a quiet day in today and maybe get some housework done (ironing pile is almost escaping from spare bedroom  )

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

berry- I saw Fiona after my first embryo transfer and she was great at relaxing me and not as into tweaking the needles painfully as rachel! I think you're in good hands 

Jan- will catch up over the w/e re all the drugs- there's no doubt that a cycle plus immune meds and CGH testing and travelling is a daunting prospect - i was pretty scared about side effects too but just think this will be your first try with the correct treatment and heck it might even work- there is that possibility  

kirsty- is your DH a golf instructor then?  Youy must be a dab hand with a putter 

Helen- I'll let you know when I'm brave enough to face an actual golf course- had a bash around before but not for more than a few holes  How are you getting on witht he lactose intolerance- i ask because I'm having a terrible time with food even though virtually cut out dairy all the time- bloating, nausea, runs etc maybe I should take the plunge and see GP but think she'll just say its IBS and not investigate.

Re the FET- I wish more clinics would take up doing embryo vitrification instead of regular freezing- maybe the more we ask about it the more they'll think about trying to implement newer techniques. A blast has about 95% chance of thaw  using that tech.

can't remember any more of the chat  sorry!

lovely day though  Have a good one and best of luck to clarabelle       


oh hi maz chick- you pipped me at the post literally  Can you pop round in between looking after the gorgeous one and do my ironing please- I've got more than ironing escaping round the mad house  How's the house reno's coming along?I\m going to buckle down today and clear the tools out of upstairs 
dx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Yes Im sure that the (un)success rate they gave me was relating to single frozen embryos because there is only 50% that it would survive the thaw.

Kirsty you still popping in here 

Maz yes I cant believe it was nearly 3 years since our tx and but it was worth every tear, pain, embarrassing undignified expensive bit of it so here we are again. Hey you are good a personals!

Scotlass I was told to lose a stone when I went for tx but they said that it would mean less probs if I got pg. I think my BMI might have been 32 

I told my SIL last night about tx but she has promised not to tell MIL. I knew that SIL would be excited for us so she will be supportive and now I have someone to talk to about it. DH agreed logistics of going to appointments and needed someone to watch Jenna meant we needed to tell someone and although we didnt want to tell people we dont want to have to lie.

Went for FSH test today they said close to CD3 as poss but its CD4 do you think that will be ok?

Incase anyone is confused my name is Sharon

Shaz
xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy, happy, happy! 

BFP

Will catch up with you all shortly, but thanks for all of your good wishes.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hoooooooooooooray - I was just going to wish you luck but you've got a BFP . !!!!!!!
Fantastic news huge congratulations !!


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Clarabelle

Just wanted to be the first to say "CONGRATULATIONS!"
Thats fantastic - been thinking about you all morning.  So happy for you.  

Hannahx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations Clarabelle!!!!!! Thats great news!!! Really happy for you!!!

lots of love

xxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fantastic news! So pleased for you Clarabelle, especially after you worked so hard just to get accepted for treatment. Lots of     for the 3 week wait for the scan.

Maz x


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Clarabelle, CONGRATULATIONS......that is the best news!


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

I was at ERI this morning for my second scan since stimming.  Apparently I've got a great lining   but only have 6 follicles which is below average.  The nurse said that for me to have 1 blast put back in I must have a minimum of 5 eggs on EC day or else they won't take them to the blastocyst stage.  
So I'm feeling a bit down - especially as I was told that there it is unlikely that there will be any more follicles.  Has anyone had any follicles grow massively in 4 days?!!  Oh well, I'm back in again on Monday so lots of   needed.

I think EC is either going to be on Wed or Friday next week.  eek!

xxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Littleareca
Just typing quickly whilst working (sorry for any typos).
I was really down when on stimms cause my follies were not growing as much as they should and my left side was "quiet" then on my second last scan (and last scan) before EC they just suddenly starting appearing and growing - the girls on here definitely made me feel better and said that sometimes they just take a bit longer to mature (not sure if that is right word!).
Dont feel too down - I did as well (especially since had to downreg for an extra week as well) but keeping everything crossed there will be lots of late follies showing at next scan.

Hannahx


----------



## kira14 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi ladies wondering if you can help?

Ive been down reg. for a week now and ive not had any side effects is this normal??  And also is it ok to keep injecting on the one side of my tummy??

Any help greatfully received.

Thanks

K xxxx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello!

CONGRATULATIONS Clarabelle - that is wonderful news, it has really made me smile since I saw it at lunchtime.  You've had a such a tough wait for txt, its great to have beaten the odds.  Good luck for the next fews days as the news sinks in.  

Berry - I went to Napiers for homeopathy, and thought they were good and professional and also had Rachel recommended for acupuncture, and nearly went to her.  I think Jo who sometimes posts here, and now has a 5 month old son through one IVF cycle! - went to her and had good reports.  I always found a parking space though you have to pay dearly (ditto for Mulberry House!)

Kira - no side effects while d/r is good! It takes everyone differently, and though I think you need to have a bleed while d/r - to thin out your lining - that may take 10 days or so to happen.

Take care,

K xx


----------



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

Morning all!!  

Have dropped Berry a PM with info on Napiers - but yes I did go there and yes, can recommend them!!  I think they might be a wee bit cheaper than Mulberry House too - although a drop in the ocean relative to the price of IVF treatment    Fiona and Rachel work in tandem - both part time I think - found them both very good and was no problem with continuity.

Hope you are all well.  

Vonnie so sorry to read of your negative cycle.    Hope you can draw on the amazing support from this forum and find the way forward.

Clarabelle - magic!!  Enjoy every minute!

We are doing great here - although no idea where the last 5 months have gone to...  

Wishing you all well

Jo xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Congratulations clarabelle    

littleareca there are still time for some follicles to grow remember its quality   there might be some they cant see behind those ones 

Kira Im sure some people dont get side affects, theres still time. I was expecting to get all hormonal and I dont think I was   my dh might say different


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,
A quick, urgent and very stupid question for you! I start DR tomorrow, and I know that my clinic want me to do the stims jabs in the evening, but it's only just occurred to me that I don't know whether my DR jabs should be at the same time or whether I should be doing them in the morning? This is after talking to a friend who did her stims in the evening and DR in the morning. At ERI, I did both in the morning, so I have no clue!!
Sorry  !

Clarabelle - I know i've texted, but congrats again - fab news    !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi silver,
I dont know the answer to ur qn as i have not started tx, but i just wanted to say gd luck to you! xxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jan,

I always did mine at the same time but as you say that was ERI and I did them in the morning too. I'd call CARE this morning to double check if I were you as there must be a reason that they recommended stimms in the evening  

Masses of         for starting treatment again
Love n hugs
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan- hope you got my text- SIRM were quite specific about timings on their protocols so I'd double check with CARE since you're on a similar protocol ( I think).

clarabelle- congratulations  

littlearca- remember its not quantity that counts but quality. There have been quite a few girls I know on here who've only had 2 embryos to put back full stop and got pregnant so anything is possible. Try not to get too despondent about numbers. You can produce loads of eggs but have rubbish quality. I know its hard when you hear of others having more. If you don't already have small follicles lurking then its unlikely more will appear towards the end of stimming- they wouldn't have time to mature anyway. If you've got 6 around the same size thats a good thing. Anything can happen and don't worry too much about blasts. You don't know that any of your embryos wouldn't have gone to blast if left and so they have exactly the same chance being put back early. if its gonna work its gonna work  Going to blast is a good thing if you have embryos at the same stage and quality as it helps you weed out the ones with most potential.But if you don't its not neccessarily a bad thing.

kira- no side effects is a great thing- hang onto it! I'd rotate the injection site as you may develop scar tissue 

dx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Hannah, Sharon, Doodler, Maz and everyone else who got back to me..  I went for my third scan today and it was sadly the same amount of follies - 5 on the left and one on the right. They are all between 11mm and 16mm so I think that's quite good that they are all growing together. I'm back on Wed morning and EC is going to be on Friday 

What happens up to EC? Do I just have the trigger injection and that is it or do I have to keep on down regging until ET?

Kira - That's brilliant not to have any side effects! After day 8 I started getting hot flushes - mainly during the night - and headaches. The best advice I was given was to drink loads of water. I think i was pretty  too! I can't advise on injecting in your tummy as I always do it on my right thigh.

Jan - I do both injections in the morning. ERI didn't mention doing them at different times of the day.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

littleareca- I think thats good news hon. I know it can be disappointing to have less eggs than you hoped for( I've been there too)but a good grouping can lead to nicely mature eggs. Slow and steady- and you can only put back  1 or 2 anyway so any more than that is a bonus to cherry pick from. You stop all meds after HCG trigger for 36 hrs- this allows the eggs to mature properly and detach from the follicle sides ready for release. A nice wee break from injections.

dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie from me I'm afraid, just got in after dinner with girlie friends, and didn't get back from my visit to NI until 11pm last night, so need my beauty sleep!!

Clarabelle - congratulations hun - what was I telling you about ICSI successes!!  So pleased for you after all you've been through to get here     .  Hope you've managed to take in the wonderful news and are still relaxing with your feet up!  If you think the 2ww is stressful, then just wait for the 3ww to your scan  , but it'll be worth the wait  

Will catch up on other personals later in the week, before heading off on my holidays on Friday!!  

Got in just now to find an appt for my hysteroscopy for the 16th Oct!  In shock - had ticked the box saying I could do a short notice appt, but hadn't expected things to move that quick!    Will see what it brings, hopefully some answers along with the blood tests.

Take care
Dawnxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a bit of advice on my progesterone level which is 36.6 is this good? My friend had hers also taken and hers was 74 why was hers so high compared to mine? Does this mean she has better eggs than me? 

Thanks

berry xxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone 

*Clarabelle* - many, many congratulations, I'm over the moon for you       Sorry I'm so late posting (as explained below) but not been able to get on PC 

*littleareca* - Doodler's advice is spot on and there are quite a number of us on here who can empathise because we don't get many follies/eggs. It is extremely difficult not to get hung up on numbers or disheartened  However the main thing is you get at least one or two good quality mature eggs and they become good embryos       I remember bursting into tears after my last EC because one of the Nurses said I hadn't got many eggs (the second time it had happened) and I was again in a bed next to someone who got loads, but the main thing is you get one good embryo that will implant. Wishing you loats of luck for EC      

*berry* - sorry I've absolutely no idea about progesterone levels and can't recall being given those figures  Probably not worth worrying about but you could always ring ERI and ask their advice/interpretation 

A big  to all and sorry for limited personals, but just on quickly after an eventful few days  Been checking out the Day Assessment Unit at Simpsons thanks to my suddenly huge bump measurements, now officially got to rest due to swelling and thought I was going to end up back at hospital again today due to suspected leaking of waters  Slowly (or is that rapidly  ) going potty  Really peeved about having to rest too because I feel like I've loads to do and not much time, and sitting on the couch isn't achieving much 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Just a quickie to congratulate Clarabelle, well done girl.

Doing okay I guess decided to book a holiday so off to the Canary's we go in November.  Looking forward to it as we need some r&r big time.  Also decided to give it another shot but we are going to try the GCRM to see if they can perhaps offer an alternative or even a solution as to why its not taking.  I know I won't be cycling are Edinburgh but would still like to post on the thread as you have all been there for me throughout the past year.

Hello to everyone and I hope you are doingokay.  Also if anyone has any stories or thoughts about the GCRM I would like to find out what you thought about them

Vonnie


----------



## roo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi Vonnie
I'm roo, I was on the Edinburgh thread a long time ago but now just lurk! I just wanted to share my experience of GCRM, I had 6 cycles at Edinburgh and then transferred to GCRM, they are excellent the staff are lovely and very professional, unfortunately it didn't work out for us but they were very receptive and open about changes to regimes and they were prepared to be flexible,they considered and discussed all options with us. We had some telephone consultations with prof Fleming to discuss protocols and they always called when they said they would.The travel was a bit of a pain especially going throught the M8 in the morning but I coped with it and tried to leave early enough to miss the worst of the traffic.
They were open and honest with us when we came to the end of the road with our own eggs, and I found them very supportive, we are now on their waiting list for donor eggs.
Good luck x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Didn't get much beauty sleep last night in the end, too much going on in my brain at the minute!

Vonnie - well done on getting a holiday booked - you both deserve some r&r time  .  Must be good to have made a decision on moving forward with treatment, would be interested in your experiences at GCRM.  I think Jan has been seen there, plus I know someone through a friend who had a cycle there - little or no waiting list, and because it is private its a bit of a different experience!  Although the Dr did say to this person I know that he 'promised to get her a baby', which I thought was a bit out of order to make promises like that.  There's a Scottish girls thread here somewhere, I'm sure they'll have plenty of help and advice re GCRM, as long as you keep us up to date with your progress   .  

Elaine - huge bump eh, does that mean bubba might make an early appearance? Hope you're able to take it easy, and try not to worry about not being organised, as long as you've got a bag packed and somewhere for bubba to sleep when you come home I'm sure the rest will fall into place.  Isn't that what friends and family are for?    Just in case there's some movement when I'm on holidays, I wanted to wish you lots of luck for the D-day, hope everything goes well       

Berry - sorry, not sure about progesterone levels - might depend on the time of the month that the tests were taken, but best to call the nurses at ERI or your GP for advice  

Littleareca - oh hun, try not too worry too much, as Doodler and Elaine have said, its all about quality not quantity - so many girls on this thread have gone through cycles with only a few eggs, and 1 or 2 embies, and gotten a positive result.  Try to keep your chin up and stay positive about your cycle     , its so hard not to go loopy at this stage - just wait til you get to your 2ww!!  

Jan - how did you get on with starting your d/r?  Did you manage to find out timings of injections?  Hope your doing ok and not got too many symptoms   .  Wishing you lots of luck for your cycle, I know its going to be full on, but hope its does the trick        

Jo - wow, is the wee man 5 months old already!  Doesn't time fly!  Glad you're doing well  .

Maz - yes, was home at my folks in N.Ireland at the weekend - and managed to survive the Christening thanks.  Although the gran and aunt of the baby didn't turn up, as they've fallen out with my cousin (their daughter/sister, if you see what I mean?!) - Sometimes worry about my family!  Keeping fingers crossed that the tests will show up something that can be treated/fixed easily, but will wait and see!

Big hugs and hello to Doodler, Kat, Katerina, Helen, Clarabelle, Kira, Suz&Charlie, Jane, Hannah, mimou, AnneS, Kirsty and anyone else I've missed - sorry!

Trying to get packed and organised for my holiday - we fly off on Friday to Barcelona, then head off on the cruise on Saturday - can't wait!!   Just need to get through tomorrow in the office and then Thursday in London 
Take care, and lots of hugs  
Dxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Dawn* - really sorry lost track of time and hadn't realised your fabulous holiday has come around already - hope you have a wonderful time  No idea whether little one will be early or not, though got lots of signs things are at least starting to limber up  Probably all my sister's fault because she kept going on at me to promise nothing would happen while she's on holiday next week  Hope your holiday gives you a good chance to switch off and you'll be ready for your hysteroscopy and next steps when you get back  

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*littleareca*- lots of    for scan tomorrow. Sounds like your follies should all be a perfect size ready for EC Friday. As Doodler has said you will trigger and then that's it  no more injections (we'll until they have you in theater for EC  ) Please try not to get too hung up on numbers, it really doesn't matter. I only got 2 embryo's from last cycle too (same as Elaine  )
*
Dawn*- have a fabby cruise 

*Jan*- hope you got injection schedule sorted and it's all going well 

*Vonnie*- glad to hear you've booked some time away  Hope all goes well for you at GRMC 

*Berry*- did you speak to ERI about levels? I'm not aware that progesterone levels correlate to egg quality. They are also hard to interpret depending on when during your cycle they were taken.

Sorry no more personals girls, need to get to bed!
Love
Maz x


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey there,

How are you all doing? Having a "too much going on in my brain" period as well as Dawn wrote earlier so no point in bedtime if its not really sleepy time!  
Had a fabby weekend with a couple of mates doing our spa things, such a good respite from IVF as both friends don't have children and not at the stage of considering pregnancy.  Although it was a good weekend, also heard that another friend who has an unplanned for pregnancy and who has now split up from her partner (the guy was a bit of a j**k, no tears there) is going to move South to be near her family-will miss her loads.  Trials and tribulations both sides of the having a family coin   

As for us, we'll def have another go.  I'm keen to find out more about donor eggs and the GCRM as well so will move forward on that project when we find out some more.  Til then appt with Dr T on 20 October so see how that goes.

Elaine - Oooo, so exciting!  Thinking of you in days to come and hope all goes so well for you  

Dawn - fabby news for hysteroscopy on 16th! Pleased it has come around so soon - good to hear about appt before you go on hols.  Hope this gives some answers before moving forward with FET  Have a super time with DH and family on hols, will be thinking of you flying into Barcelona, then all those wonderful places!! (  for me!)

roo - good to hear from you and thanks so much for the info re GCRM at such good timing for our thoughts   .  Prob need to wait until appt with Dr T but DE has been a thought for us as well.  good luck for tx.

Berry - Sorry, after 2 cycles I still feel a little   at times.  Staff at eri as most of us pay testament too are wonderful so I just dont hesitate to ask any daft questions I think of.  There's been loads. All the very best for tx.    

Littleareca - I was pretty much the same with 4/5 follies on one side and a little one on the other side, don't worry too much at this stage         from now on!!  Go for it, oh and after trigger injection, no more yipee     for next few days.

Doodler - hey how are you doing hun   .  Sorry to hear you're experiencing some nasty food effects, from one who knows, it can be so draining and so damn frustrating - and that's not even taking into account the medical profession.  I've got a little story to tell you about recent visits to investigate my probs which I'll PM you about in the hope that it may help you  

Clarabelle -     HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP, you really deserve it, and just sorry that I wasnt around earlier to say this.  fantastic news, good luck for the wait for scan now!  

Vonnie, how are you doing hun  , good to hear from you. Perfect time of the year for a break for you both and to have some good together time - you certainly deserve it.  Big hugs x

Big hello and   to everyone I've missed.  
Take care, 
Helenx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone 

quick me post! Was back to ERI today and still exactly the same number of follies but they are all growing and now between 12 and 19mm. I'm feeling a bit better about it all as no one seems to think its too bad!  Trigger injection tonight and then EC on Friday. 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thats grate news littleEareca. Wishing you the best of luck!!  

berry xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Littleareaca thats just the size they are looking fingers crossed   I had my EC on a Friday so you might have ET on Monday like me then my test date was following friday. All happening now best of luck

Helen nice to do stuff with friends who dont talk about babies. Aaahh spa stuff sounds good.

Anyone know what FSH level is good? mine has come back 7

gotta run

Shaz
xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Evening Girl,

Hope you all are okay, fed up as DH is stranded at Heathrow and I'm lonely  .

Mimou, thinking of you today and hope you got a lovely piccy of your bean.

Little Arca, good news on your follicies, sounds as if you have a nice bunch growing and that you get a nice crop on Friday.

Elaine, sounds as if your on the final straight now, looking forward to hearing your news soon.

Good news on the hystroscope Dawn, all systems go with the FET now

Doddler, how you getting on with the renovations.  When your finished fancy supervising mine?

Finally got a holiday organised so we're off to Lanzarote in November so now got 8 weeks to lose 1/2 stone.  Haven't done anything regarding the GCRM, definately going to go for it but its my birthday this weekend so I want to have a weekend having fun before I start worrying about tx again.

Hello to everyone else
Vonnie


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey girls just looking for a bit of advice i have my first appointment since my referal from the doctor on the 14th of october and i am a bit scared

i know that my weight and bmi will be an issue ?

anything else i need to stress about lol


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi scotslass -  At our 1st appointment but we did get our height and weight taken.... i was not a happy bunny!!  We saw Dr Kinni and he was really nice, just asked us about previous medical history. We also had blood taken to check HIV and i also got blood taken as i had just stared my cycle. I cant remember what this was for. We haven't had our results for these bloods yet, should get them at our next appointment. We also saw a couple of nurses, this was who took the blood and measurements. We decided to go for private treatment so prior to this appointment i had done a hystoscopy (sorry about spelling) everything came bk fine. I had an Ultrasound scan done, this also came bk fine. My DH has been for 3 sperm samples, all 3 were very low in every department, however the last sperm sample was alot better but still low. Our Consultant is Dr Thong and he advised my DH to stop smoking. However he has not even tyred to stop yet!! and it is really upsetting me! My DH has also started taking a supplement called Vitamen By Zita West (i got this from the Zita West website) He has only been taking them this past month and we both are about to start Acupuncture on Monday at Napiers in Edinburgh.. i thought every little helps... but then i say to my DH "your smoking is canceling everything out!!!!" Dr Thong said that i had a very high chance of conceiving on our 1st ICSI as my ovaries/eggs are fantastic, i am in good health overall and very young (21) but as my DH smokes he is lowering our success rate.  

Has anybody got a partner who smokes during treatment?? or who did smoke and gave it up?  What can i expect from our 2nd appointment?? (this is with the nursing staff) 

Thanks everyone!!
Berry xx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey berry55 
  its my weight that i am worried about i am excersising and trtying to cut out some food to lose it but not budging lol 

my husband stopped smoking throught the doctor and its now been 8 months and he has never looked back just using the patches and he used to smoke 40 a day


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

sorry for long silence, but am busy ... So busy that I forgot my injection last Sunday    
Anyway, scna today and - no surprise - I need to do another week of downregging - poo!
Will be on double dose (0.5 twice daily, Burserelin).

Take care everyone.

Caroline


----------



## Wilts1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question, im due to go back for my 7 week scan soon and was wondering is it still in the fertility unit and also do i need a full bladder or empty one? The nurse prob did tell me but i was caught up in the euphoria of getting a positive result the rest of the conversation was just a blur, dont like to phone and ask cause i know the nurses are really busy.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi *Wilts* - you need a full bladder and it is in the fertility clinic. Hope all goes well for your scan     

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Just a quickie as i'm exhausted and feeling a bit battered and bruised.  EC today and there were 5 eggs from 6 follies.  

Thanks so much for keeping me calm!     ET is going to be either on Monday or Wednesday.

Helen - sounds like you had a great time at your spa and great to hear that you are going to give it another go.  Are you def going to Glasgow?

Vonnie - Happy b'day for this weekend.  Hope you've got something nice planned.

Scotlass - just wanted to say hello but sadly can't help you re:BMI levels

Berry - has your d/h thought of hypnosis?

Caroline - poor you!  Another week of downregging.  How are you feeling?  I was  going  when I was downregging - my poor d/h!

Hello to everyone else.  It seems to have become really quiet on here this past week.   Hope you are all keeping really well. 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

littleareca - my dh done hypnosis about 4 years ago before we were married or even thinking about kids. He lasted about 3 days (as he couldn't bare the fact he spent so much money on it) by the end of the 3 days he had me in tears!! not a very nice man! 
I'm actually surprised, today he decided he was gonna try give up and so far he hasn't smoked yet!! I'm really happy that he is trying as this is a HUGE step for him.

Does anybody know what will happen at my 2nd appointment at ERI?? i know it is with the nursing staff but what they gonna do? I'm going crazy   with the wait!!!!

berryxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

i feel gutted and can't stop crying.  only one fertilized.  ET on monday but am so so scared it won't make it till then.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

oh littleareca,

sorry to hear you are so upset. You have one wee fighter and I will be  for you that it is a good'un. Hope you can try to distract yourself a bit this weekend ready for Monday. *Good Luck!*
Masses of       and  coming your way
mimou x x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

littleareca - i'm so sorry to hear ur so upset. But remember, it only takes one! this could be the one!! keep positive. I will be praying for you! all the very best of luck for Monday!


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

*Littleareca* - I completely understand why you are feeling so upset and will be keeping everything crossed  this embie is a little fighter and divides well for ET Monday       Try to stay positive, both cycles we had terrible egg and embryo numbers so I do entirely understand how disappointing it feels, but it really does take just one 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Littleareca, just to add my voice to everyone else's.  I understand that you are upset, but remember, one is all that you need.  Thinking of you, and keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.   

Caroline, sorry that you have another week of d/r to go.  Hang on in there!

Wilts, you don't mention when your scan is, but thinking of you.  We're in on 17th for ours, and I'm finding this much harder than the 2WW!

Scotlass, I had issues with BMI too.  Mine was 37 when we started out, and I managed to get it down to 30 to qualify for tx.  I did the first stone and a bit by myself, but then I joined weight watchers and it really helped me shift the second stone.  I doubt I would have done it on my own.  Hope things go well for you.

Helen, it sounds like your spa weekend was lovely!  It's something I've always fancied doing, but never actually done!  Where did you go?  I hope your appointment on the 20th comes quickly.

Jan, how is the d/r going?  I hope you got an answer to the question about timing.  

Vonnie,    And a lovely holiday booked to boot!  I hope GCRM works out for you.

Dawn, hope you're having a lovely holiday!  I can't believe you have your hysteroscopy so soon!  You were right about this 3WW.  

Elaine, sit down!  Take it easy - I'm quite sure that anything you have to do will keep, and I'm sure you're more organised than you need to be, and could never be as organised as you think you should be.  As Dawn said, enlist family and friends - that's what they are there for!   

I was feeling quietly smug about how calm I was during the 2WW.  I am now a lunatic.  I'm better today than I have been, but I until now I have been convinced, due to my lack of sickness that I couldn't possibly be pg.  Spoke to a close friend yesterday who told me she wasn't sick at all during her first pg, and I feel a little better now!

Thinking of you all.

C xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Little Arca, hope everything goes well for you tomorrow.    

Had a lovely birthday but overdid the alcohol a little bit so wasn't feeling very clever yesterday bit still managed to go out at night but did stick to soft drinks though.  DH spoiled me but now back down to earth and healthy living!!  Finally got our holiday booked so off to Lanzarote in November so need to lose some weight for that, also decided to use airmiles up so off to Rome for 2 days in 2 weeks.  Really looking forward to it.

Hope everyone else is okay, still not done anything about GCRM but will call them this week.

Take care 
Vonnie


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

*little areca* - sending you lots of luck for tomorrow   . The others are right, all you need is one good one, and bets you can do is relax and concentrate on giving it the best environment possible to settle into tomorrow. At one stage I had 16 embies - and felt that gave us a great chance - and they all came to nothing , so it takes much more than numbers. 

*Clarabelle* - stick in there on your 3ww hun - I know its hard, you feel you've got so much to lose now and are so close to your dream. But so you are and it'll be no time until you see that lovely heartbeat on the screen. Though you can apparently be sick from during the 2ww, I don't think its common until 5.5weeks, and then starts as nausea or a nasty taste in the mouth. But lots of people are lucky and escape it 

Lots of love to everyone else,

Katerina xx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just picked up all the weekend's messages and wanted to wish Littleareca all the best for this morning.
I was really down when out of 6 follies - only 3 eggs were viable and then on my phone call on the Saturday only 2 had made it.  But as everyone says, it only takes one.  
Wishing you lots of good wishes for today - will be thinking about you.

Vonnie - sorry missed saying Happy Birthday.  Sounds like you had a lovely time and great you have a sunny holiday booked in NOvember - that will be fab.

Clarabelle - know how you feel about this 3ww - doesnt get any easier - my scan is on Friday and nurse this morning (very nervous) - I have had no sickness at all, no cravings, nothing, just tiredness - so I also convince myself something is wrong but people keep telling me that sickness does not affect everyone.  

Caroline - sorry you have another week of d/r - I hated that but as you know, it soon is onto the next stage - hope you are keeping sane.

Elaine - hope you are taking it easy.

Best get on as trying to get some work done before my appointment.

Speak soon
Hannahx
Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

littlearca-  its such a rollercoaster hon- it's a lot to deal with when your hormones are all over the shop too. I've got everything crossed you got good news this morning and are having ET as we speak  thinking of you.

hannah- good luck with your appointments 

elaine- hope you're coping with the impending "excitement"  

caroline- bummer about d/r another week-  hope it passes quickly without too many side effects 

clarabelle- no news is good news and no sickness is a blessing  Must be so anxious though - I'd be climbing the walls

vonnie- hurrah! lots of fun trips planned- enjoy

dawn- have a great cruise! bon voyage! 

jan- how is the d/r going?  

Had a great fun weekend with no house renovations in site  And finally over the horrendous nausea I've had for 2 weeks. Must stop kissing the dog 

dx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

thanks clarabelle i am now stuck on a total no movement now 

going to the docs tommorrow to see if she can help me with anything 

i am scared now as i hope they dont turn me down now


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

thank you, thank you, thank you ALL for all your words over the weekend.  I kept on coming back on to read them just to reasure myself!

Well I had ET late this morning - one little embie grade 3, 6 cells.  They said that grade 3 is still perfectly acceptable.  I am chuffed to bits!      

I'll be back to do personals in a wee while.

xxx


----------



## Ed2008 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Little acre

I don't post very often but I read a lot and I just wanted  you to know that I only got three eggs and only one of mines fertilsed too on 25th sep at the ERI. We got a grade 2 embryo with 2 cells.  And today I got a BFP.  So I suppose I am proof that it can happen with one.  Good luck with the 2ww.  
Edd x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you all know that Acupuncture when really well yesterday!  

DH is now on day 5 of no smoking and he is doing really well!!! 

AF has not showed up for some strange reason, i usualy am always around day 30 - day 32 but this month no sign!! so i was all excited and did a test! BFN!!!!!! I was gutted!  

Take care eveyone 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a really quick one to say congratulations to *Littleareca* on being PUPO   Hope your little embie is snuggling in nicely as I type       

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hiya
how is everyone
sorry no been on for long time been busy got bk from grand canaria 2 wks ago it was great really relaxing
got my first appointment next tue 14th with dr irvine
could anyone tell me what happens and if they have met him?
really nervous xxx
love michelle


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

omg michelle i have my first appointment on tuesday at 2.00pm with dr irvine how scary is that 



  i am nervous too 


  xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

mimou, berry55, Elaine, clarabelle, vonnie, katerina, hannah and doodler thank you all so much.    I'm feeling great although tired after all the stresses of the weekend.  Has everyone here been on cyclogest?  what a horrible messy thing!!!    

Elaine, how are you feeling now?  You must be so excited  

clarabelle, when is your next scan?  it must be very soon.  I'm really calm at the moment but hey it is only day 1 !!!    I get to test next Friday the 17th which seems so soon.  Did you have any symptoms during your 2ww?

Vonnie, that sounds like a couple of great breaks for you.  Rome is beautiful.  remember to throw a coin into the Trevi(?) Fountain.

Katerina, I can't imagine how you felt after not getting any embies at one stage.  How are you feeling at 18wks btw?

Hannah, loads of luck on your 3ww scan.  When you got your bfp did you have any more contact with any of the dr's or nurses in the acu unit?

Doodler, yuck...dog kissing    !!  we've taught ours not to lick any more.  It drives them mad but they won't do it with us    They lick every other stranger in sight tho!!

scotlass how did you get on at the dr's today?

Edd, you must be soooo happy.  How are you feeling?  Did you have any symptoms during your 2ww?

berry, did your DH go cold turkey on the cigarettes or is he on patches?  Was your acupuncture sore?  I can't ever imagine doing it in case it hurts!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## scotlass (Sep 21, 2008)

hey littleareca the doctor never helped one bit


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Littleareca, Dh is on patches. He tried patched b4 and they didn't work, i think his head is around it more this time and he has a reason to do it! Acupuncture was not sore at all, i am really nervous about needles but i heard that the success rates for acupuncture and ivf are really high so i though what they heck, its worth a try. I did find it slightly sore around the wrist are, however the though of the wrists and needles freak me out! (i know.... weird) i don't know if it felt more sore because i knew it was there lol does that even make sense?  lol Glad to head everything went well for you! Take care and keep positive.
xxxxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just a quick update. I go for my DR scan on Monday! AF has started - and stopped again   since I made the apt. So I'm not overly confident that I'll be properly DR (that and I reckon I've not managed to get the full 0.5ml of buserelin into my leg yet!). Feeling very hormonal! Parent consultations tomorrow and Thursday, loads of paperwork at school, got to pack up my classroom next week cos it's getting re-carpeted in the holiday (and I wont be there to unpack all my stuff when term starts again  ), and I'm supposed to be up at my MIL's this weekend. TOO MUCH! 

If I am DR enough, I'll have my day 5 of stims scan a week on Friday and head for Notts on Sunday for day 8 on Monday. Still haven't decided whether to do the IVIG yet - have a different panic every day!

Anyhow, that's me. Littleareca - good luck with the 2ww. Hope the wee embie is settling in nicely! Doodler - Max is so kissable though - I'm not surprised  . 

Love
Jan xx


----------



## jane1604 (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello

Jan they will wait until your womb is the correct thickness before starting on stims jabs so try not to worry. I was told to expect a really heavy bleed but it wasnt much different from normal but mine was ok to go ahead. Have you tried your tummy for injections I found it easier?

Littleareca yes the cyclogest is messy   I had no real symptoms in my 2ww but did have some nausea 2 days before testing but that could have just been the worry. Everyone is different.      

Berry AF is always testing us. So cruel. Still hoping you get a wee surprise  

Michelle/Scotslass good luck for your first appointments. Scotslass the doc told me to lose a stone before tx, I was over weight - 14st   Im 5'6 but they said that was more to ensure a healthy pregnancy they didnt mention not going ahead with tx.

Ed I dont know you but that is wonderful news   

Clarbelle I know its hard not to worry about everything. My friend has 2 kids and said she had no nausea/sickness with her first and only slight nausea with her second. So everyone is different.  Your scan will be here in no time. 

Wilts your 7 week scan will still be in fertility unit. You need an empty bladder its the internal scan again. I had to phone them and ask the same question. I waited until then to book my first midwife appointment, this meant my next scan wasnt until 15 weeks so you might want to book a "booking in appointment" with midwife at your gp surgery just after the scan so that you can get an early appointment and hopefully dont have to wait for next scan.

My 30th birthday celebrations at the weekend involved a bit of alcohol (ok a lot - party over 2 nights) so ended up spilling the beans to my mum and dad after some champagne about booking another ICSI cycle. We may have to ask them to lend us some money to pay for it so was going to have to tell them anyway.

On hols this week so unusually for me carrying on the weekend festivities had a few glasses of wine tonight so dh might be in luck for some BMS


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Littleareca

Just to say - after the BFP I still had to attend the ACU for the 7 week scan and then they transfer you over to the other unit on that day.
Sending you lots of good wishes for the 2ww - keep doing nice things to divert your attention (if at all possible!!!)

Hannahx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

AF back on, so fingers crossed for Monday. Thanks for the words of advice Jane. I've done this before - admittedly some time ago - so I know how it goes. The panic over not being DR is because we're doing this cycle between Glasgow and Nottingham and I have to be in Nottingham from day 8 of stims and, as I'm a teacher and I don't want to have to take too much time off, I've been aiming to try and use my October break for part of the cycle. If I'm DR by Monday, that'll fit perfectly, but if I go longer it won't be so good. As for the jabs   I'm saving my tummy for the clexane - I've got a clotting condition and have to inject clexane from day 2 after EC till a BFN (or if I get a BFP that sticks   till 3 months after the birth!!). My kind GP prescribed my IVF meds this go as I never got my NHS IVF cos I hit 38 while I was still on the list, and they've given me needles and syringes that are nearly but not quite right - so I have trouble drawing up the right amount and then more trouble with keeping the needle right (it's a wee bit too long really).

Michelle and Scotlass - good luck with your apts! I was scheduled to see Dr Irvine on my first apt - 5 years ago now - but saw a registrar. I'd just had an mc so they didn't take me on at that point - otherwise I think they'd have scheduled some tests (bloods, an HSG or a lap, more sperm test for DH etc).

Vonnie - can really recommend the GCRM. I've done an IUI with them and am on their DE list. They're doing my first scans and bloods for this cycle. They're lovely! I've only met one of the Drs but she was great - and the nurses are fab. Like at the ERI, they're really kind and helpful. Bonus is you get more personal treatment there (the receptionist knows who I am when I call!) and they're open late (and DH rates their waiting room magazines - Top Gear and Mac User!). They're just off the M8 too, so it's handy (unless there's a match on  ).

Off to eat chocolate now - have to tell you, after all this time, testing and treatment, the brazil nuts, pineapple juice and alternative therapies are out the window - it's chocolate, the odd glass of wine and even a cup of coffee a day  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!

How are you all doing?

Silver - Good luck for Monday!  


Jane- hope u had a great bday! sounded fun!! 

My AF has still not turned up!! i'm now 5 days late!!!! I have never been late b4 so i'm really worried! I did another test last night. DH and I were really excited and thought it was going to be positive...but no.....a BFN! gutted!   I am actually just worried  now in case something is wrong with me! I am feeling very slight cramps but nothing like what i normally get! Boobs are slightly sore today, i sometimes has sore boobs with AF. If my AF does not show up will this mess with my tx? I didn't think i as stressing myself out until now!! I also went for acupuncture on Monday, and i told the girl my period was late but i wasn't preg, and she said she would try make it come, but nothing!! I'm really confused!  

berryxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Jan, thanks for the heads up on the gcrm, hopefully travelling won't be too bad Mum stay in Glasgow so I can just crash at hers.  Booked my appointment for the end of November decided to go for then as we can squeeze in a couple of trips away plus I wanted to have a couple of AFs before trying again.  Glad to hear your AF has turned up, good luck for Monday.

Litte Arca hope you are resting up.

Hello to Clarabelle, Doodler, Kirsty, Berry 55, Hannah, Jayne.

Will be back later for more personals.

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
how's tricks?

Jan- glad AF behaving at last and fingers crossed you'll be d/r enough on monday. I recall having quite a light AF for me on one cycle when i was sneezing out the nasal spray buserelin and thought I didn't have a chance of being d/r but was ok. Hmm me no likey leg injections- sore but with you on the clexane. The heparin left me picking between bruises and haematomas! i should have thought- i've got loads of needles/syringes could have passed them onto you. US always orders too many. got the wee diabetic ones I think... Oh and get some rest too Mrs! You know I would have the IVIG if t'were me. Just figured it can't prevent pregnancy but if I didn't have it and it didn't work I'd still wonder- when you're spending so much I guess its an insurance policy at least once  But you'll do what feels right for you  

Vonnie- thats a bit handy having a crash pad for the GCRM  OOh your trips are making me jealous 

berry-  flaming AF. I would go to your GP or phone ERI if it doesn't turn up soon. A blood test would give you a definitive answer. if its not due to good news they may want a look see anyway.

Jane- you young thing you- happy belated 

little areca- congratulations at being PUPO  the 2ww is the hardest part- believe me you'll want to know on the 17th! you may find you do have sypmtoms which can be equally caused by post op recovery, coming off the drugs, being on progesterone, impending AF or pregnancy.Thats whats so hard about it  You may have no symptoms at all and still be pregnant.everyone and every cycle is different.good luck! The only cycle i was pregnant i had definite symptoms and just knew i was pregnant but also had all the ones I'd had on negative cycles too.
I promise I don't use tongues with the dog  well he does but ... he's the only dog I've ever let lick me, but then i know he uses chicken flavoured toothpaste 

scotlass and michelle- good luck with your appointments 

hi to everyone else, off to nurse my AF /.hormonal migrainy thing.

dx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls!

Long time been AWOL, sorry.  They are working me too hard!!       - PLUS one man down in my team (so to speak - "he" is a she and she's pregnant and due in next month).  Good to be busy since the lovely spa weekend in Stirling/Dunblane but still don't think I've got my head around where and what we are doing next with tx.  The appt with Dr T on 20th will hopefully bring some conclusions and on the waiting list for ERI but not until May so again not really comfortable with future plans    or optimism   .  DH and I booked a weekend in our fav place in the Lakes so really looking forward to that.

Anyway, much going on here, so...

Doodler - Hi!  Sorry to hear AF hormonal thing going on  .  Just remembered that i said i would do a PM with my recent experiences of tests etc for those kind of IBS symptoms and I haven't so far-sorry, will do now  
Vonnie-good to hear that you have appt booked at GCRM and hols booked.   

Berry - That must be annoying bad old AF!   When's your next appt at ERI?  Is this the 2nd one?  

Jan - Ooo,  big      and vibes that you will be d/r by Monday and that all will be good to go thereafter.  

Littleareca-     and    and  and hope embie is snuggling in.  It's a going crazy time so just try and do whatever you need to DISTRACT!!  

Clarabelle - Thinking of you and hope your not going crazy on this next stage.  Any sickness yet or other symptoms?  

Elaine - Thoughts of you as well,  

Caroline - From one busy bod to another, how you doing hun?  Poo (no emoticon for that!!) for more d/r and double buserlin.  Just think that this time is just more good preparation for embie.  Hope you doing OK.

Well, better dash.  The pile of ironing wont disappear if I just sit and will it to!  

Take care,
Helenxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hey everyone,

doodler- i will wait till nxt week, if no af by then i will either be extremely happy or extremely worried!!!! I will phone GP on Monday morning. I keep getting small cramps but it isn't coming to anything. I'm so confused, never in my life has this happend 2 me! I bets its all in  my head and I'm making it late (so DH keeps telling me!) 

Flash- next appointment at ERI is on the 20th i feel as if i have been waiting forever for this 2 come!! I will be sure to tell them that my AF has been late even if it does show up. I'm all worried in case something is wrong with me!! (my mum keeps putting things in my head!) I have had tests and a hystoscopy done and everything came bk fine. so I'm so confused! since i was 11 years old my periods have been regular.... until this month!! I'm so angry!! lol 

advice from anyone is much needed and appreciated! lol
berry xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Berry  - I'm sorry AF is putting you to such worry.  I suspect the tests are likely to be right, and its amazing what stress and impending treatment will do to the most regular AF.  I had one 36 day cycle out of the blue among 25-27 day ones, and was often a day or two late when I was due to call the hospital ! And DH's swimmers meant a miracle pg was always exceptionally unlikely. But it sure messes with your mind    

All the best to everyone else - I am reading your news and thinking of you all.  

Katerina xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

berry- your body knows you're stressed even if you don't sometimes and it is an anxious time for you so it may have something to do with it. But tell dh he's not being helpful  It could just be a hormonal blip in this cycle-I'm usually around 28 days but sometimes 33 etc. It could be caused by not ovulating one month or another thing pops to mind is an ovarian cyst all of which are really common and nothing to worry about usually. However I'm sure its not that. Try not to stress about it over the weekend and do some nice stuff.Do go to GP if your worried though.  Doesn't half mess with your head though.

helen-  at the pregnant co worker  good for her but not so good for you. HHm May seems  a long way off. Would you consider going somewhere with a shorter wait or happy to put it off?

dx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hiya
how is every1?
looking forward to the wkend
well only 4 days till my first appointment at eri 
really nervous was due my period on monday but its still not come
could anyone tell me what happens in the first appointment??

really needing advice xxxxxxxxxxxx

luv michelle xxxxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!


Thanks everyone for all the advice!!! AF finally showed up this morning! 5 days late!! never happened to me before. When it iarrived i felt p***** off and relived that it had arrived. I knew i wasnt preg but there was a slight part of me that was obviously hoping for it! Thanks again everyone, you girls sure know ur stuff! 

Berryxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there

Michelle - We didn't quite go the normal route because of our combination of issues (recurrent pg loss and subfertility), but they'll probably have a chat with you about your past issues and check what tests you've had already with your GP (we'd had sperm analysis for DH and day 3 and day 21 hormones for me). They might then arrange to do some tests themselves - my understanding is that things like the hormone tests and maybe an HSG for you (where they run dye through your tubes to see if they're clear) and sperm analysis for your DH are pretty standard. That said, your DH has a very specific issue and they might focus on that first (makes a change - it's usually all about us girls ). Good news that you've got some samples stored - one less thing to worry about ! You sound like you've had a time of it already, poor souls. Really hope you get some answers and some help ASAP. If it is the sperm issue, then your chances of getting pg through IVF/ICSI are really good. Let us know how it goes.

Don't know if any of the rest of you who've had mcs or biochem pgs heard a program on Radio 4 the other day called "Am I Normal?" (great title ). The subject was: when can you call an early loss a miscarriage. I thought it was going to minimalise the impact and seriousness of biochem pgs and was ready to shout at the radio, but it didn't at all. Prof Regan was on - of course. There was a fair amount about these new pg tests that claim to give you a result 6 days before af, and how this was going to cause more women to be aware of pgs that would have perished even before af was due - in other words, had they not done the test, af would have arrived on time and they'd have been none the wiser. They talked about biochems, and there seemed to be agreement amongst the specialists that a one-off was nothing to worry about but that 3 biochems should rate alongside 3 mcs in terms of seeking referral and that women with 2 losses at any stage of pg who are approaching 40 or over 40 should be investigated - which is thankfully what my GP and rec mc clinic thought too! Interestingly - something I didn't know - a single loss past 12 weeks should also trigger a referral for investigation. They spoke to women at a Miscarriage Association support group about their feelings. All in all, it was a pretty fair assessment. You can catch it on "Listen Again" at http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/science/am_i_normal.shtml

Have a good weekend - I'm working through - my carpet at school is being replaced in the break, so I have to pack up my whole classroom next week (as well as teach children!) and so this weekend I going to get ready and prepare for the girl that'll have my class while I'm away. I'm told the steroids might help with all this, as they could make me feel quite hyper - here's hoping I get to start them on Tuesday!

Love
Jan xx

/links


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey thanks for the info
amymore would be great xxxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there

Just to say we had our 12-week scan yesterday and everything was fine.  Really pleased.  Told work now too yesterday which was good as starting to show and few people had already started talking and trying to guess!

Michelle - good luck with your first app at eri - we were really  nervous about it too - remember getting all the blood tests!  Didnt take any sperm sample as DP had vesectomy.  At least you will feel that its actually starting after that appointment.

Berry - glad AF has arrived - hope you are managing to relax a bit more now.

Jan - hope the packing up of your classroom was not too stressful.

Doodler - hope the migraines have gone and you are feeling okay this weekend.

Littleareca - hope the 2ww is not stressing you out too much - not long to go now.

Hi to everyone else - hope you are having a nice weekend.  At work just now so best get on.  Sorry no more personals.


Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Hope you are all well this morning and had a nice weekend.  Didn't do much other than we went out for a curry om Friday which was fab and then went for a 6 mile walk on Sunday which was good to get some fresh air in the lungs.

Anyway back to monday and just wanted to wish Jan all the best for today hope everything goes well.

Doodler, how are the renovations going?

Hannah great news about the scan.

Helen how are you Mrs?

Berry and Michelle good luck for your appts at the ERI

Little Arca hoep you are taking it easy

Hello to everyone else, just heading off now but will be soon.

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Morning girls,
good weekends?

vonnie- curry and walk sounds like bliss- we've been starting to knock walls and dig drainage and its been a tough weekend! Builders here now to take over knocking big wall- ooh my head pounds!When are you off on your various trips?

hannah- great news re scan 

jan- hope your scan goes well today 

how is everyone else?
dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler,

Do you want to oversee my renovations next year?  We're off to Rome next Friday and cannot wait, meant to be the city of love so hoping a little bit of the loving rubs off on us if you know what I mean.   

Vonnie


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OOh la la  I couldn't think of what that should be in an Italian accent.   Sounds fab.Hope you have a ball.
OMG I've had renovations up to here  this is the last time I live in one!Please remind me!

dx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hiya how is every1
hope you's all had a good weekend?
ive been stripping my living room and knocking cupboard out of the living room alcoves it was good to smash things up lol!!!

well got our first appointment tomorrow at eri really nervous bout it feels like we have been waiting fo ages (which we have)
just hope it goes ok and we get a plan of action!!!

love michelle xxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

sorry have been away so long again, don't really know why ...
I was ready for the next bit last Friday (10.Oct) so now I am back on 0.5 Burserelin once a day and some funny blue pills - viagra blue - haha - now,I am only guessing as obviously I woudl nto knwo how blue viagra is ...   
Must update my tickers - sorry!!
I have next scan Friday after next and then FET the week after, not sure exaclty when s this will depend on my lining.

Hi Michelle - I can still remeber how nervous I was before our first appointment, but it was fine. Just remeber to take your diary, write any question you might have down before teh appointment and don't feel strange for scribbeling anything they tell you down. Ask which info you will get in writing (pretty much everything, though they occasionally gave me forms late!). That is all I can think of. Staff is really nice. Good luck hun!! Don't forget we are here to help with any questions!! Don't feel shy to ask   

Will catch up with personals soon - thanks for not forgetting me!!

Love

Caroline


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Not downregulated properly   

Apparently my lining is thin enough but there's a bit of activity in my ovaries (at least, the right ovary - the left one did a disappearing act!) and my oestrogen and progesterone levels are a wee bit higher than they should be. They wanted me to continue to DR and scan again on Monday. Managed to talk the nurse into letting me come on Friday - freaking out about not knowing anything before school breaks up. If things are heading the right way by then, that's OK - might need one more scan and things'll be a wee bit later, but should be fine. 

But I don't like the sound of it - if my lining just had a bit to go, and the bloods and ovaries were ready, I'd just think I was scanned a bit early (AF started slowly last Tuesday - wasn't really going properly till Wednesday). But with the lining being fine but the oestrogen, progesterone and ovaries showing activity, I'm a bit worried that my body is resisting the DR meds and has launched into its next cycle  . I asked what would happen if things were heading in the wrong direction when I was scanned on Friday and the nurse said they would give me another drug to "clear me out"   - what on earth would that be? This would add at least 2 weeks to my cycle, apparently. Which would normally be OK, but my boss has arranged cover for school, we've booked a cottage to stay in down there, payed a deposit etc, etc. 

Anyone know if DR for a long time can affect the egg quality/IVF outcome?

Still, nothing to be done about it, but keep injecting and turn up again on Friday! On the bright side, it means I'll see my sister and my niece and nephew who arrive this weekend and who I thought I'd miss altogether  . Every cloud yada yada yada . . .  

Good luck to Berry and Michelle for tomorrow - hope they give you a way forward   .

Doodler - first of all, thank you SO much for the help on the IVIG. At the moment I'm on a "NO" for the IVIG, but given I've now got another 5 days or so to ponder it, who knows. If my life depended on it, I'd take anything and worry about the risks later but it's the fact that there's no guarantee that it'll make any difference  - oh I don't know - I'll have changed my mind 20 times by Friday! Yes, I do think you're mad for living in your developments, but I also secretly admire you for it and think it's the most sensible way to go - after all, if you live elsewhere, you'll be spending your profits in rent/mortgage. 

Hannah - so glad the scan went well. Here's to the next 6 months being uncomplicated and easy   .

Off to post queries about downregulation now   !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

well period showed up tonight


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

michelle-  how did your appointment go?

jan-  bloomin hormones. Rest assured they won't start you till your ovaries etc are inactive.Frustrating I know and flaming annoying after all your careful plans but re work- just remember to focus on your needs not schools needs till this cycle is over. School will cope and still be there when this is done and dusted.  Do what you've got to do to get through it. 

Egg quality/d/r- I think poor responders can be over d/r from my own experience but that prob more down to inappropriate stimulating protocols than anything- you know not a high enough dose to kick things off again. My last cycles I had 2 days at 600IU dropping down to 325IU gonal f which as you know is MUCH higher than they use here!You'll be fine as you've the opposite prob with PCOS.Won't take much to fire you up again! Did Maz not d/r for 3 weeks last time?Re IVIG go with what feels right for you. I was the opposite- I thought if I don't know if it will help or not - I'll try it anyway in a belt and braces throw everything at it sort of way and now sort of sold on the idea since it resulted in my only pregnancy. But everyone's different.

Caroline- you've been keeping busy! good luck for next scan- hope that lining starts to look comfy  

YEEHAH builders have just left and we have one room instead of two, 2 doors blocked up- which is confusing me now how to get to the back door now. Now only acres of dust to wade through. Jan- any profit (! in this day and age)in our house is going straight back to paying for bloomin IVF debts 

dx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hiya
well appointment went well!
doc said im fine but dp has to do 2 sperm samples
we have been put on the waiting list for ivf as the stored samples arent that good  poor dp had to get blood taken 
to go bk 13th jan to see results of sperm tests then decide what tx to go with 

luv michelle


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! how are you all??

Appointment on monday at RI i cant wait to go!!! i have been waiting for this for ages!!!! What happens on your 2nd appointment? i know it is with the nurses. Will they take any more blood from me or dh?

Thanks girls

xxxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

jan, michelle and berry hope that your tx is all going well.

i think i've just done something stupid.  i've had a bit of brown af today....obviously spent the morning   then did  a HPT and it was a BFN and more    My test date isn't until Friday but I just think its all over.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Littleareca-   I can imagine only too well how upset you feel as been there myself, BUT it is still 2 days till test day and anything can still be possible. It could be one of 3 things, AF starting as you fear or implantation bleeding or detaching of one already implanted embryo. you really don't know until you have your blood test at this early stage. I'm not trying to give you false hope hon cos you know your own body but  I've got everything crossed that you make it to frid with no real AF starting( BTW do you normally start brown- could be a good sign if not)and here are some sticky vibes for your little beanie.     The levels of hcg varying hugely -I know girls who've had inital hcg of 20 go on to deliver normally and that would never have show up on pee stick till later.

michelle- how long is the waiting list? I'm sure ICSI will help get round the problem- they only need a few sperm for that

berry- sorry its so long ago now I can;t remmeber what they do on 2nd appointment- have you had scan and dummy transfer done yet? That may be next

Jan- hope those ovaries are behaving!

dx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

the waiting list is  up to 2 years 
isci will only work if dps sperm sample is bit better will find out at next appointment  xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleareca - Keep positive!! You still have 3 days to go!!!  could have it have been implantation bleeding? I wish you all the very best of luck!! 

Doodler - I have had a Ultrasound scan done and a Hysteoscopy (And a dummy transfer was done then) Would i be right in saying that this appointment will be for the nurses to show me the drugs and what do do with them?? 

Michelle - lots of luck for ur tx!

berry xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

god you girls can talk  

just caught up with you all and now no time to post  will try and get on again soon 

clarabell and ed congrats on bfps

hannah good news about scan

peanuts hope you are having a fab holiday

caroline anne not sure if viagra is blue 

jan good luck with tx

doodler hows renovations? yeh dh is a golf pro who does alot of teaching and got shop which sells clubs, clothes etc. I dont play myself never been interested in trying (bad wifey i know)  hope af not giving you to much jip and stop kissing the dog 

hi to everyone else hope everything going well and will try and do personals soon

my news went for scan on thur and got one of each flavour, we are over the moon.

speak soon

kisrty xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on in ages, got back from my holiday on Saturday, but have been busy with work ans sorting out new house things over the last few days - get the keys 2 weeks tomorrow!!  Yippeee!  But just lots to organise!

You girls can chat!  Won't try to do personals for everyone, but got a few:

Jan - how you doing hun?  Sorry about d/r nightmare, but Doodler is right, Maz d/r for 3 weeks or more and we all know what happened with her last txt.  Keeping everything crossed for you, and your hormones        

AnneS - well done to making it to the blue pill stage of FET!  Hope they're kicking in and building up your lining in time for your wee frosties.  Keeping everything crossed for you too         

Kirsty - wow, congratulations on your news, you're going to have your hands full!  Can't believe you're 24 weeks already - how have you been feeling?  

Littleareca - oh hun, as other have said, please try to stay positive.  You know your body best, but there are a few girls here who've had brown bleeding before test and have gone on to get a BFP, so please try to hang on       

Berry - yes, the nurses consultation is all about going through the drug routine, how to give the injections, and timing for things.  There's a lot of information, so take a notpad and pen to write things down and bring questions along.  Don't worry about asking silly questions, they'll have heard them all before - mostly from me!!  Good luck   

Doodler - how you doing hun?  Have you stopped kissing Max!  Any more thoughts about treatment, or are you concentrating on knocking walls down?  

Helen - glad you had a good time with your friends, and have come up with a plan for moving forward with treatment, catch up soon  

Sorry if I've missed you, have run out of steam and posts to read below this window!

I'm off to ERI for my Hysteroscopy tomorrow   Not looking forward to the Anaesthetic, but hopefully it'll be ok.  Will let you know how I get on.

take care
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Peanuts!! I was so scared to have my Hysteroscopy as i had never had an operatioin before and didnt know what to expect, But it was fine!!! I always worry for nothing! lol Good luck xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Peanuts,

Lots of luck and   for you tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi there,

Just a quickie from me to say hi after 2 loooong days in Glasgow with work.  Am so tired can hardly string a er, whatsit... called...er sentence together!! It was a good laugh apart from the stress of those "life questions" from new people you've got chatting to... i.e do you have children etc etc?    

Anyway...

Dawn - Hey, welcome home - that trip on the high seas will have done you the power of good and get you into tip top shape for tx to come.    and relax, you'll be in good hands for tomorrow.

kirst - good to hear from you and your good news, 

Berry - Have you gone over all the forms and had the chat with one of the docs?  That may be it for 2nd appt,   for you 

jan - D/R     and for what hormones are putting you through.  As the others have said, the only way to be is to go with the flow as much as poss      for everything getting just right.

littleareca - thinking of you, and as we all say, the last few days do make you a little crazy so lots of    .  Stay positive as others here will tell you that brown AF type does not automatically = negative.   

Whoa, run out of steam, back soon   for all
Helenx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just in early at work as loads to do and catching up on all the posts.

Littleareca - just wanted to say that I was devestated day before when I had brownish blood and all the girls told me it could be implantation - and got a BFP.  Dont give up!  Will be thinking of you for tomorrow.

Dawn - good luck for the op today - sure it will be fine - will be thinking of you too.

Hi to everyone else - sorry no more personals - best get on with some work.  

Hannahx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi everyone!!

Flash - We went over a few forms with Dr Kinni on our 1st appointment....don't tell me there is more!!!   

I have a qn but its not for me its for a friend, she has been ttc for about 2 years and is now waiting for her 1st appointment at eri, she has said that her af ranges from day 26 - day 34 is that normal? I have no idea as i am usually 30-32 days. She has has her prostegoen (cant spell) blood test done and it was at 74 which was good! Her dh has has his swimmers checked and they were also fine. Thanks for all advice 

xxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I am still here and next scan will be Friday 24th. Sorry, no personals, but caught up reading all your messages.

Take care.

caroline


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am not sure if this is the best place to post? I went to ERI for my pre treatment scan and mock transfer. All was looking well in one ovary, until they checked the other - have a cyst. Had to have an ultrasound and another internal before they told me treatment is cancelled for this month    

Had to have blood taken to check the cyst and will get results next week. Hopefully all will be okay   and then will have find out if it has to be removed. So gutted...had really thought this part would have gone okay and we could start treatment. They did say I would be having the short protocol, but can't happen this month.  Very down and trying to keep myself together......

xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

welcome to the thread, irish lady. Sorry to hear about cyst!  I hope you will be able to cycle again soon. Good luck

Littleareca - good luck with your test - will keep my fingers crossed for you  

Peanuts - I hope all went well with hysteroscopy. I had one and it was not too bad . I hope they find out what is happening soon. Glad you had a great holiday and hope you are enjoying making your new house a home 

Berry, Vonnie, caroline anne,michelle, good luck with your plans .

Hi Doodler - are you still picking brick dust out of your ears/nose/eyes ? Have a restful weekend 

Jan - I have just broken up from school and was thinking of you - I really hope your cycle goes well and that George does his stuff for you. Don't think about school at all  - maybe they don't do them in primary. GOOD LUCK!!!!!  

Have a great weekend . I am off to gambol about the hills in the lake district next week and I CANT WAIT !! hooray

lots of love mimou x x


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi!

Hope you are all well and looking forward to a great weekend!  My nearly 18 year old nephew   is passing through Edinburgh tomorrow for a visit to the University so will be great to see him. He's quite keen to come here so that would be super    

Getting all wound up and scared already about seeing Dr T on Monday for our follow up. Scared he gives us bad news or tells us that the statistics don't give us much hope.  I've got as many questions ready as poss to keep him talking  .  Oh help...just wish it was Monday   .  Whatever happens, looking forward to our break in the Lakes next weekend at our cosy B&B with my new walking gear!

Mimou - hey, good to hear from you and your off to the Lakes as well!  Hope you have a wonderful time and it doesnt rain (too much) on us!!

irishlady - welcome, and sorry to hear about your cyst, sure it is better it is caught at this time to deal with it quickly so you can begin tx as soon as  

Caroline, how are you doing on d/r  .  Hope its not hell, lots of       coming your way and for your next scan, hope its good news to move on.

Dawn- how did hysteroscopy go?  How you feeling?   that this gives you some positive information to go forward with.

Quiet night in tonight with DH, quite looking forward to a large glass of something chilled later.

Take care
Helenx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Scan and bloods went well today ! There is one follicle at 11mm which I thought would scupper me for sure, but apparently the hormone levels and endometrium are fine so I'm good to go.

Did first stims shot tonight - what a faff ! I have one vial of liquid (the snap-open glass things that I specialise in breaking ) and three vials of powder. So I draw up the liquid, inject it into the first vial of powder (or rather, the vial _sucks_ it in, as it has a vaccuum ), draw up the resulting mix and inject it into the next vial of powder, draw up the mix and inject it into the final vial, draw up the mix, change needles and inject it into myself. And getting the mix out of the powder vials is a _nightmare_ - I can't work out how to get it all drawn up cos the plug is shaped such that if you turn the vial upside down, the liquid sits around the plug and your needle eventually just gets air. On the other hand, if you _don't_ turn the vial upside down, it's really hard to get the needle to get into the "corner" of the vial to get all the mix and I end up getting loads of little bubbles in ! If anyone has any hot tips on this, let me know. I'm thinking wistfully of the lovely injector pen I had for stims the last time .

So I go to Glasgow again for Day 5 scan on Tuesday and we head for Nottingham on Thursday. I _still_ haven't made a decision on the IVIG, but I'll have to by Monday. I'm also prepared for a battle over money - Nottingham have a flat charge for IVF, which covers all bloods and scans, and since I'm having the first bloods and scans up here (and paying handsomely for them), I thought it reasonable that I get a little off the IVF charge. But the snippy person I spoke to in Finance today doesn't think so - she told me I could have had my bloods and scans done at one of their satellite clinics if I didn't want to pay any more - I asked if they had one in Scotland, she said "no", and I said "well then - I couldn't, could I?". So I have another number to call on Monday. Not holding out a lot of hope.

Helen - loads of luck with Dr T! Hope it's a good apt and brings some hope and a way forward  

Mimou - thanks for thinking of me! Enjoy your holiday. I couldn't quite understand the last bit of your message to me - what don't they do in Primary?

IrishLady -Don't worry too much about the cyst. It seems pretty common for that to happen - Kat is the expert on here, but quite a few folk over the years have had to delay treatment over cysts that have turned out to be just a minor thing in the long run. Really annoying though  and I totally understand the frustration at not being able to get going.

AnneS - Good luck with the FET. We have invested in mobile broadband so that we can have t'internet while we're away (reception permitting).

Dawn - hope the hysteroscopy went well. Interested to know what they find (hopefully everything normal) - if this cycle doesn't work, I'm going to have a hysteroscopy and an endometrial biopsy courtesy of the miscarriage clinic at St Mary's in London.

Kirsty - good to hear from you 

Doodler - glad the builders are off. The dust they kick up s scary isn't it?! When we had the dry rot work done, we found plaster dust in cupboards that had been closed and on the other side of three closed doors and two plastic "curtains"!

Off to have a curry . And then a long sleep, I hope - getting up at 5 am twice in one week for a 5 hour round trip is not fun .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you all are well today.  Just been planning trip away to Rome, really looking forward to it - in fact we watched Gladiator to get us in the mood.

Helen, hope you follow up goes well on Monday, will be thinking of you.

Jan, glad to hear thinks are moving forward with you and your stimming now.  Hope everything goes well on Tuesday, are you on Menopur?

Doodler, how you doing?  Glad to hear the builders are away, what's your next project?

Mimou, have a great holiday and enjoy your walking.

Dawn, hope the hysteroscope went well.

AnneS, good luck with the FET

Kirsty, great news about the twins.  You both must be over the moon.

Well tonight I'm cooking a romantic meal for DH, so better start my preparation

Take care everyone
Yvonnex


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just a real quickie to say that we had our 7 week scan yesterday, and saw a lovely, strong little heartbeat.   A very emotional moment all round!     I might actually start believing it is real now...

Really sorry I've no time to catch up just now, but I will do so in a day or two.

The key ones I've picked up on with my mega-quick scan is a huge good luck to Jan - I hope you manage to come to a definite decision by Monday!   

Helen, I hope everything goes well for you with Dr T!  

C xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just a quickie to say that I did much better with my jabs tonight, thanks to a reply from Maz over on peer support, a very kind PM from Jayne and the presence of my sister (a nurse).

Thanks for the good wishes Claire and congrats on the scan - you really need to change that ticker at the bottom of your sig now that things are a bit more real - I want to see a pg countdown there ASAP  !

Vonnie - hope the romantic meal went well. Very envious of the trip to Rome - have really got the bug for Italy since our trip to Venice.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Sorry to be such a bad poster at present - i do manage to read most work days     but thats about it.

Clarabelle- super news about your 7 week scan - that's wonderful.  

Jan - good luck for your scan, and for your argument over money! Hope they see sense and reduce their fees reasonably...   Hoping that this treatment goes really well for you   

Dawn - hope the hysteroscopy was okay   and will give rule out or give you some clues.  Bet its lovely to be in your new home and fixing it all as you want it at last. 

Vonnie - another holiday  Rome sounds great

Helen - good luck with Dr T on Monday - and sorry I haven't even glimpsed you at work recently. Are you on the waiting list for another cycle in the spring anyway? 

Caroline - hope you're doing okay - are the blue pills climaval?  I found them slightly easy to forget   at least for a couple of hours as they were so much easier than an injection... Good luck for your scan on 24th    

Littleareca - not sure when your test is/was, but hoping it might be good news     and sending you a big hug  

Hello Hannah, IrishLady, Berry, Doodler, Michelle, Kat and sorry if I've missed anyone  

Katerina xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jan, your wish, etc, etc....
  

C xx


----------



## dawnb (Oct 18, 2008)

There is pay and display just round the corner. i went for accupuncture, but it was with Rachel. Was relaxing but did get pregnant!!


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry again for not being on, my head is full of too many things going on at the minute, and being at in-;laws is making it hard to escape to read and post!

Hysteroscopy went well, and DrT has reported that everything looks normal.  Although has taken me a couple of days to get over the anaesthetic.  Was hoping for a quiet day watching day time TV on Friday to recover, but my nieces were here, so ended up looking after them.  Love them to bits, but was the last thing I needed to be doing just after my op!  

Also have most of my blood results back from the recurrent miscarriage tests and all looks normal there too.  Just waiting on the last 2 to come.  Great news I know, but still doesn't give me any answers to why I've lost 4 prgs     Not really sure what to think or do now, will just have to wait until the last lot are through.  We're on the list for a FET in December, so will make our minds up closer to the time.

Not quite in our new house yet - just 2 weeks to go!  Been sorting lots of things out to get flooring down when we get the keys before we get our furniture delivered.  Plus have treated our selves to a new bed and duvet covers and curtains for our bedroom - very boudoir like!! 

Jan - well done on getting on with stimms, and managing to deal with the injections - sounds like much harder work than the Gonal F pens!  Wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Tues and your trip down South on Thurs - keeping everything crossed for you         Hoping you can sort out the costs as well - its not like you've not got enough to worry about!  

Katerina - great to hear from you , how you been keeping?  Can't believe you're half way there already!  

Clarabelle - well done on making it through the 3ww!  Congrats on your wee heartbeat, so pleased for you    How you been feeling?

Vonnie - wow a trip to Rome sounds fab - we spent a day there from our cruise, but only saw a little of the city, would love to go back.  How did your romantic meal go?! 

Helen - wishing you lots of luck for your appt with DrT tomorrow    Take along lots of questions, and don't forget to ask them (like I did!).  He can talk so fast sometimes that it can be such a whirlwind, but be strong with him, to make sure you get  a plan that suits you.  Will be thinking of you     

Mimou - how you doing hun, how the bump coming along?  Hope you take it easy rambling in the Lakes  

Irishlady - hello and welcome to our wee thread.  I'm from Northern Ireland, but living in Scotland (came here to go to Uni, and then ended up marrying a Scotsman, don't think my mum will ever really forgive me!!)  So sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle, but I'm sure they wouldn't have done if it wasn't necessary     A few girls on here have had cysts, me included.  Mine disappeared on its own for my next cycle, but I know some girls have had theirs removed.  Wishing you lots of luck for your next cycle - let us know how you get on     

Berry - thanks for the kind wishes about my op, seemed to go well.  Sorry I can't help you about your friend, but I'm sure any length of cycle is 'normal' depending on the individual.

Sorry gotta go to see the Strictly results!!
Take care all and catch up soon
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi  everyone!!!

Peanuts- i'm glad ur op went well!! Thats great news!!   I love strictly too! My fav is Rachel!  


Our appointment is tomorrow! i actually cant wait just to get there and get sorted! I'll let u all know how i get on!

berryxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls, 
sorry been busy at house all weekend- the builders may have knocked the walls down but thats only the start of putting it all back together again  

Jan- some of the vials are tricky- glad your sis/Maz helped. I had big needles for mixing- fill with air inject vial with air to release the vacuum and then swap to an injection needle once you've loaded. it is tricky to get the last drops but i'm sure they work in a bit extra for this reason.defo pursue getting scan refund- thats outrageous- actually makes me think now that I've had the same thing with my Vegas cycles but maybe not as they don't scan most folk till day 8 as most abroadies...good luck with IVIG on frid- hydrate and take it easy next day 

dawn- glad hysteroscopy was ok and test results looking fine so far. Has anyone suggested PGS or embryo screening to check genetics before ET of future fresh cycles? Has DH has a sperm fragmentation test or other sperm genetic done? Just a thought...not sure of the list they test for 

clarabelle- lovely news- lucky things- enjoy 

hi to everyone else- need to get busy before the ground worker arrives- think I've drawn the short straw to start filling a trench with type 1 stones  This is not what i had in mind when project managing  

dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

OHHH MYY GODDD!!!!! I have been to my appointment at ERI. It is veryy good news!!! I will be starting ICSI next month!!!! I cant believe it!!! I was due to start in feb 09 so i am over the moon that we can start now! I just need to wait for my AF and then i have to phone up. We have decided to go for 1 embryo transfer as the nurses and doctors seam to think i have such a good chance, so DH and i have decided that we should do this. I really was not expecting to be taken so early!! I am also being put on the short cycle of drugs. Has anyone else had this? I was actually so so so happy when we got told this i turned to DH and said  "OH MY GOD! HIGH FIVE ME!!!" the nurse must have been like... weirdo!! lol I felt like a kid a xmas!!! lol Feeling really positive about it all now!  

Hope everyone is well!! 

berry xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Berry - thats great news, keep up the positive thoughts, that'll do you the world of good going into the cycle    .  I've done short protocol, and found it much easier to deal with that the long protocol - means no nasty d/r drugs that make me demented!!      Its much shorter also, about 2 weeks of stimms and then EC/ET, so you should know your result in about 5 weeks from starting.  Let us know how you get on, and wishing you lots of luck for your cycle     

Doodler - good to hear from you, what a time you're having with the builders!  How did you get on with your type 1 today - not a nice say to be working outside!    Yeah, DrT has mentioned PGS for future fresh cycles, but wasn't sure whether they'd do that with our frozen Blasts.  We've got 2 in the freezer - not sure whether to take the chance and only defrost 1 and use it if it survives - hoping that we'll have another one for a second chance (which hopefully we'll not need!!), or to defrost both and use the best one - knowing that they'll probably let the other one degrade.  Got about 5 weeks to make decision before Nov A/F arrives! DH has had genetic tests on himself done, but not on his swimmers - they were TESA'd over 2 years ago now when we were so new to this so didn't think of asking.  He's only got 2 straws left, so not sure if thats enough to do genetic tests and still have some for a fresh cycle.

Off to be good and run on my in-laws running machine - trying to shift the pounds I put on on holiday - all you can eat 24/7 was too good to miss!! 

Take care
Dxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

hope you are all well, just a quick post to let you know that Eclaire (elaine) had a lttle boy yesterday @ 11.59am 10lb 6oz no name as yet.


take care 

donna xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi there!

Berry, we must have passed each other by today at ERI!  Were you in in the afternoon seeing Dr Raja or Dr T?  Anyway, great news that you are starting next month, its sooooo exciting isn't it and keep up all that   energy and with the short protocol you'll be celebrating a BFP before Xmas!  When do you reckon AF is due, early, mid, late month?  Lots of luck and   for you.

Just a quickie.  We went to see Dr T this afternoon for our follow up consultation.  My 2 pages of questions were covered by him in the first 10 minutes so only left for me to cover other health issues.  Had to smile   as told him what drugs I had been taking for my stomach problems and he went out to fetch a copy of MIMS (is that sp right??) as he hadn't heard of it!  Discussed that as he wasn't familiar with the name until I told him the generic name then the light dawned!  I'm going back to my GP tomorrow to figure out what we are doing next with this treatment i.e continue that drug on a low maintenance dose or not.  However Dr T said no effect if still taking it whilst doing more IVF.

News was as I expected that our chances for another cycle are 10-15% so have been feeling pretty crap since coming away from there.   why I'm getting so upset at what I knew already.  Just cant help feeling a bit   about it all just now.

Just seen post so Elaine, many congratulations on the safe arrival of your little boy. 

Helenx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

ooh elaine- congratulations- what a whopper   and hi ozzie- lovely piccie of Murray.

Berry-   at your "outburst" today- keep up the positive vibes

dawn- at you running the pounds off. crikey thats quite a decision to make. sorry i forgot you and dh had to have straws frozen. I assume they'd only put back one blast so it would make sense to defrost one at a time? I think with pgs they have to remove a cell or two on a specific day early on in development- i.e. before there is a huge number as in  a blast when you can't distinguish individual cells. Also they would need to be done early so that the cell they tested would be representative of a decent proportion of the overall numbers....I think. 

helen-   I was given those type of success stats too- I'm not taking anything away from ERI but just want to say do consider perhaps another clinic that specialises in older women and have good success rates with difficult cases.i've been given a stat of around 30-40% at my new clinic even after finding out all my immune problems and I've had my best ever cycles there despite being 2 yrs older than at ERI. Some places just specialise in and have more experience with older women i.e 38 and over.protocols can make a world of difference to egg quality and number. can't improve on what you've got left so to speak but can make the most of what you do have. Don't give up just yet  

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning,

Congrats Elaine on the safe arrival of your baby boy, looking forward to seeing a piccy.  Ozzie, Murray is adorable.

Helen,    I agree with Doodler, I guess the best thing is for you and DH to sit down and discuss whether to stick with ERI.

Doodler, you amaze we, have you ever thought of setting up your own interior design business?  

Berry, fab news.  I'm still awaiting appt for follow up

Not much to report other than sil has announced she's pregnant with no.2, had a wee bubble on Sunday and as usual got not sympathy from DH but got to get on with things tbh its just made me determined to get our baby one way or another.

Dawn, impressed with the running, I'm trying to shed a dew pounds but stuck on my current weight.

Anyay hope everyone is well, hi to Maz, Kirsty, Jan, Irish Lady, Kat, Mimou brain is fried this morning so srrry if I've missed you off.

Take care
Vonnie

Anyway hope you all are well.
Vonnie 15


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there

Just popping on for a few moments but been thinking about Littleareca - sure her testing date was last Friday (17th) but we have heard nothing......

Vonnie - hope you ok after hearing the news - know what you mean about making it make you more determined though.  Totally understand that.

Berry - glad the appointment went well and you are feeling good about getting started.

Great news about Elaine - what a big boy!

Dawn - very impressed at the running - I am out of breath walking to the bus stop in the mornings!

Hi to Doodler, Helen, Maz, Kirsty, Jan, Kat, Mimou and everyone else - sorry if I have missed anyone.  

Very stressed at work - working weekends now and that will be me right up till end of January as work in personal tax and have all the tax returns to do before the deadline - mental!

Speak soon
Hannahx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

vonnie-  it can be very difficult to hear other peoples good news especially a family member where there will be cooing grandparents etc.My dh finds it very upsetting to be the only one without kids. its ok though to be upset as well as determined though and happy for them. Always such a mix of emotions  Determination is what will get you through this  BTW I'm supposed to be a property developer full time now having given up science but only working on house not a separate project.

ebony-don't work too hard. Yes you're right we didn't hear from little areca since she said she was bleeding.... 

dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Morning girls!

Flash - what do u look like? blonde curly hair?  i was sitting in waiting room and thinking 'I wonder if any of these woman are on FF!' Were u with OH? AF is due about 10th Nov! 

Vonnie15 - Hopfully u will get ur follow up app soon. The nurse told me they are trying to pull alot of appointments forward now.

Peanuts - I will be on here everyday asking if things are normal.... don't worry u will hear all about it! lol u'll be like **** of berry!! lol 

Thanks everyone for ur wishes  

The nurse also said that i wont be getting an anesthetic for EC but a sedation! What is this? will i be awake or feel anything? That was the only thing that got me worried! I cant wait to get my AF now, i bet the witch will be late as i need her to come! 

berry xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hiya

Just lost the last 2 posts, what's going on!!   
Anyway, sorry for misery me post last night, just the facing up to and forthrightness of Dr T's consultation.  Thanks, doodler and vonnie for advice     I've decided (and need to) have a shrot break from tx for certain reasons and also that ERI offering us Feb next year is probably not even worth the time or money.  We had only really thought about investigting and haivng a consult at GCRM to see what they say but are there other clinics that are worth investigating?  DH is doing some fact finding for other clinics through his work but may take some time.

Berry, you're mad     .  I'm short, sorry meant to say that i have short blonde hair but typing too quickly now!  Was with DH yesterday who was looking ultra smart all suited and booted, and only a little taller than me!  Like you I was wondering if the other couple in the waiting room was either you or were on FF! Fingers and everything crossed that AF arrives about the 10th!  They put a little needle in the back of your hand for sedation and you dont feel a thing.  Just like going off into a lovely deep sleep and you wont feel a thing! Fingers crossed for AF to arrive about the 10th.

Hx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie as spent my break catching up on your posts

jan good luck honey hope all goes well

dawn how was the holiday, i know i eat 24/7 on a cruise aswell cant help it but great. Glad hysteroscopy went well and test results all normal, although i know what you mean about no answers. Are you going to go for fet in dec?

caroline anne how is this cycle going??

flash not sure about other clinics honey, hope you are ok, sorry couldnt help more

doodler hows you?

berry glad you are getting started hon, i am sure you shouldnt feel a thing at ec 

vonnie is hard when there is a preg with a close family member, i found it really hard when sil got preg before i had my boy, be strong honey you will get your dream one day 

ok i have to run speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Flash - I don't think it was you that was in waiting room at same time as me. My appointment was at 2pm. I know, i have everything crossed so AF arrives on time lol   How did u get on with Dr Thong? I think he is really nice, and quite funny. 

Twiggy3 - Thank you  


berry xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry not to have posted for ages  been thinking of you all. Will attempt some quick personals 
*
Dawn*- so pleased all ok with/after op  and that tests are all clear so far. However can understand that it is also frustrating  as an answer to why you've lost your pregnancies would maybe give you a way forward for next time  Hope you're able to come to a decision about FET soon  In the meantime the house move will keep you busy  hope that goes well. Glad you had a fab holiday too

*Doodler*- how's the DIY going; although is a bit bigger than that   Sounds like the house is keeping you busy! How's Max-a-doodle coping with all the mess and builders?

*Jan*- glad that stimms injection went much better  How did follie scan go today? Hope all looking good  Hope you got my PM and were able to decide what you want to do  All the best for the trip South, keep us posted with progress for EC/Et etc.. and good luck getting the refund  Thinking of you   

*Berry*- fab news about starting your cycle so soon! Don't worry about sedation it's really heavy so you should be totally out of it and won't remember anything. As Helen says just a needle in the hand and then you drift off into snooze land 
*
Helen*- sorry to hear that consultation left you feeling so down  As Doodler says there are other options out there so don't give up yet. Hope you and DH are able to come up with a new plan for 2009 and in the mean time you can both have some fun  

*Clarabelle*- so pleased for you that scan went well and one flickering heartbeat present  All the best for the next 7+ months

*Hannah*- how you felling now you're into second tri  hope you start to 'bloom' soon 
*
CarolineAnne*- how's the 'viagra' going?    Hope that FET cycle going to plan so far. Thinking of you 

*Vonnie*- big hug hun  announcements are always hard. I'd be rich if I had a quid for every one I've 'smiled' through in the past 6 years  Glad you have your romantic holiday to look forward to. Have a fabby time in Rome 

*Irishlady*- so sorry that you had to cancel treatment but hopefully all will be okay and they can treat cyst so you'll have the best chance when you start again 

*Edd*- was so happy to read your news  after everything you've been through I really hope that this pregnancy goes smoothly for you   

*Scotslass*- was it you asking about Mr Irvine? We saw him for a couple of years before starting on treatment. He was very nice 

*Katerina & Kirsty*- hope the twin bumps both doing grand 

Got to dash, sorry no more personals. Hi to Jane, Mimou, Ozzie, Elaine (fab news on  ) and everyone else.

Maz x


----------



## Ed2008 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thankyou so much Maz.  I am trying not to worry but's so difficult.  

Edd xxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

i'm just going to keep it short as i'm still feeling low about all this at the moment.   Anyway it didn't work and now we are on the list to start again in Feb - I've to phone in with January AF.  

We've got a review with one of the doctors but not sure when yet.  Does anyone know if they can actually tell why it hasn't worked or do you have to have a few unsuccessful attempts before they really look into it?  

We also looked at DH having a second vas reversal but were told that it wouldn't work due to the nature of his first one.  We'll keep on trying until the next tx just in case one of those wigglers manages to find his way out     

Hannah, hope that work isn't getting too stressful.  Are you working weekdays too?

Clarabelle, thats so wonderful that you heard a heartbeat  

xxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

I promise to catch up properly soon, but a few quickies for just now.

Littleareca, I'm so sorry that things didn't work out for you.    You and DH are in my thoughts.

Dawn, I'm glad that your procedure didn't show any issues, although I understand that it is also frustrating that this means no answers yet too.    I hope your brother/sister appreciated your childcare when you were recovering!!  

Jan, I hope everything went well today - I was thinking about you!  

Elaine, what wonderful news!    He is huge!  Hope the birth went well, and you are both doing fine.

Berry, just to second what Maz said, you will probably drift off into a lovely sleep.  I am terrified of hospitals (how ironic) and was actually in tears when they took me through for the EC, but I was asleep within seconds, and didn't wake up until it was all over.  I also did SP, and can thoroughly recommend it because, in spite of being a bit tired and crampy, I didn't have any side effects.  I understand d/r is horrendous.

Doodler, I'm in awe!  It took me all day to clean the kitchen today!    Are you nearly there with the renovations?  When do you expect to finish?

Helen, sorry to hear the consultation left you feeling low.     I hope all the great advice you're getting helps you explore all of your options for the future.

CarolineAnne, hope things are going well.

Edd, wonderful news!  Take good care of yourself.    

Vonnie, sorry you have had to deal with another announcement.    Hope you're keeping well and looking forward to your holiday. 

Mimou, how are you?  No more infectious scares (a la chicken pox) I hope?

Kirsty and Katerina, time seems to be flying past!  I hope you are both keeping well and enjoying your pregnancies.

Hello to anyone I have missed - I did a much better job of personals than I had expected to when I started typing!

Claire xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

A quickie as I had a bad night's sleep last night, and then up at 6am and the round trip to Glasgow.

Scan and bloods were good - lining is 8.7 (they want it over  and I have 10 follies between 8-13mm. I'm to keep on the same levels of stims and have my next scan and bloods in Nottingham on Friday. Payed for IVIG today - gulp . Still terrified, and greeted DH with "Do you think it's too late to get our money back if I call and cancel it first thing tomorrow?" when he came home. Really think I ought to go through with it, but scared of risks and side-effects - nurse brings defibrilator and adrenaline with her!!!

Thanks for the advice Maz . The consultant has told me to start the clexane tomorrow (am already on 75mg of aspirin) and that should hopefully take care of the sticky plasma !! Have to stop both aspirin and clexane before EC (on day of HCG) - being a total hypochondriac I'm stuck between worrying about blood clots from the IVIG and too much bleeding at EC from the clexane and aspirin. One more question Maz - just noticed tonight that my Metformin (3x 500mg daily) contraindicates the steroids (or at least says I should inform my doctor who should use caution - my consultant knows about the Met). The steroids are 10mg of prenisolone. I'm assuming the issue here is related to the effect steroids have on mobilising glucose?

So much for the quickie!

Doodler - thanks for the wise words - I definitely owe you!!

Littleareca  - I'm so sorry that you got a BFN. It's bound to be raw just now, but you will feel better.

Claire - thanks for the  - must have worked, since the scan and bloods were good.
Helen - I've had apts at ARGC and, obviously, CARE, as well as having treatments at ERI and GCRM. I know that the Lister is used to dealing with girls over 38 (as is ARGC) - I spoke to them about PGS when I was 36 and called myself old but they said they were treating women who had 10 years on me. I reckon there are some clinics who kind of specialise in treating women over 38. Check out the HFEA website - the "Find a Clinic" bit and look at the success rates in your age range. The ARGC does _very_ careful monitoring. I have a friend who is a bit older than me and had not had very great embryos and BFNs on 5 goes at her first clinic, but has had grade 1 embryos (and 2 pgs) from the ARGC.

Dawn - glad the hysteroscopy went OK .

Hi to Vonnie, Ozzie, Berry, Hanna, Kirsty and Katerina.

Off to bed .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

*Jan*- sorry for the rotten nights sleep, hope tonight is better  Glad scan went well 10 follies is a good crop and the lining still has a few days left to thicken up yet  Bet the IVIG hurt before you even start it  I'm sure it'll be fine  the clexane plus aspirin should be covering all bases in terms of clotting so try not to worry  The warning about the met and pred is because as you say, pred can increase glucose levels so it's an issue for glucose control in diabetics and they usually have to monitor blood glucose levels and sometimes adjust their medication accordingly. Don't think you're diabetic are you? and the met is for fertility reasons. If it's fertility related then no need to worry, body will regulate itself  All the best for Nottingham. Got everything crossed for you   
*
Littleareca*- so sorry that is wasn't to be this time  BFNs are just   but you will pick yourself up again it just takes time. Consultation usually just discusses what happened but doesn't offer any reasons for why it didn't work. I often found them quite frustrating  but on the plus side it gives you a chance to ask any questions you have and to discuss what you can change for next time.

*Clarabelle*- yep you didn't miss a thing not going through d/r    and now you don't have to 
*
Edd*- can imagine it's hard not to worry but keep telling yourself this one is different    Do pop on from time to time to let us know how you and bump are getting on 

Must go bed calls. Love to all
maz x


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Littleareca

Just wanted to drop a note before starting work - so sorry to hear it was a BFN.  Have been thinking about you.
Thinking of you and DH at this time.  Its good that you have another date to get started and January is not that long away.
Look after yourselves.  

Hannahxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Afternoon,

Just a quickie as just going to do my pre-trip ironing

 Little Arca, glad to hear you've got a new date and as Hannah says January will be here before you know it.

Jan, glad to hear your scan went well.  Good luck for when your down an Nottingham, will be thinking of you.

Helen, how you doing hun?

Hello to everyone else

Vonnie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Maz - I'm "pre-diabetic" - insulin resistant - but not diabetic. I have a wee monitor (mainly because I occasionally had low glucose last year when I wasn't well), so I'll use it occasionally, if I feel not quite right. The pred is a low dose (I think - 10mg to start, going up to 20mg after EC), so hopefully it won't have too much of an effect (except on the NK cells  ).

Just called the GP to get my platelet levels to take as a baseline for Nottingham, and the receptionist says that it's marked that I need to "speak to the Doctor routinely"! Aaargh! What now? At first she said it would be because something wasn't normal with the test, then she said she thought it might be to do with the sample not arriving. Marvellous! Not overjoyed at either thought! Very, very anxious about everything just now  .

Updated to say: Spoke to GP - turned out that, as well as asking for the full blood count (platelets at 354 - 350 is top of normal range, but 354 is normal for me  !!), the nurse ticked a couple of other random boxes (kidney function and something else  ) which meant that when the sample got to the labs, they thought that there weren't enough vials for the tests they needed to do. Relieved, but annoyed!

Oh and, I've been reading the various leaflets that come with all the drugs I'm taking and Doodler is right - most of them seem to contraindicate each other. Going to stop reading now and assume the docs at the clinic know what they're doing !!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Sending you all lots of   

An update and some advice please!!  At my pretreatment scan last Fri they found a cyst so all on hold at the mo  . Bloods came back fine which is a relief and then they had a chat about my case at their team meeting. They are undecided as to whether my cyst should be removed   So I have to go and meet with Dr Thong tomorrow morning to decide on what should happen.

I haven't met him before what is he like?? I am a bit confused as to how they couldn't come to a conclusion at their meeting today and I have to decide on it tomorrow....another night to wait and see.  Anyone got any advice

Thank you xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Irishlady,

Sorry you;ve had this hiccup in your treatment  . I know this has happened to a few girls on here and different things have been done to deal with it. I know that for some people, they can deal with the cyst at egg retrieval, but this would depend a lot on the size and type of cyst. I'm sure someone who's had this before could give you a better idea - have you posted over on peer support (or "Ask a Nurse") in the direct support section?

Dr T gets mixed reviews - he and I didn't hit it off, but I'm a stroppy, questioning kind of person, so it's probably me. I know lots of folk really like him, and he definitely cares about his patients and knows his stuff. Main thing is, that the blood test came back fine - everything else is fixable, it just might take a wee bit of time. 

Good luck with it all  !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thank you Jan for your reply. As you say the bloods came back fine which is the main thing. I just really wanted to start treatment before Christmas, but if it isn't possible I can wait another month or two. I just want to know now what is going to happen...I really  must learn to be more patient  

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, hope your all well  

Irishlady- I have Dr Thong, i think he is really nice. He is always very positive when i see him and tells me everything will be alright... thats what i always need to hear  If you have any qn he will defo clear everything up for you. The only thing i would say is it is a bit hard to understand him at first, but you'll soon understand his accent. He is a really lovely doctor (well i think so anyway)



Silver - Dont worry, just relax and everything will fall into place.... easy for me to say  i know, just wait till u hear me next month!   wishing you lots of luck!!   


Vonnie15 - Hope u enjoyed doing your ironing.... to me ironing is the worst possible house chore!! I already have 2 full baskets waiting to be done but i keep putting it off  


Littleareca - I'm so sorry to hear you got a BFN!   I wish you all the best, and stay positive... i think to myself.... 'if i get a bfn my body is not ready to have a baby so i'll try keep my spirits up and not get down cos that will only make me worse' I know its really hard.Thats great that you have already got ur nxt tx time. Thinking of you and DH at this time   

Thanks to everyone who put my mind at ease with the whole sedation scenario!!  

Berry xx

i forgot to ask: Has anybody got any good books for ivf/icsi? if so what are they called? And 2nd qn is when we were at appointment on Monday the nurse said my success rate was about 50% for 1 embryo transfer on day 3 due to my age and due to my health. Has anybody else ever been giving this sort of success rate? What would you do if u had this success rate for 1 embryo? would you still go for 2?? heeeellpppp     i felt so positive on Monday when i came home from appointment,, but I'm starting to get a bit worried now. I also bought Zita West hypnotherapy for IVf and will be doing acupuncture.


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Morning ladies

Berry that sounds like a brilliant success rate, and haven't heard it that high before.

I met Dr Thong who I thought was lovely    He went through pros and cons of having it removed and it was up to us what we want to do . He would be happy to go ahead and just use one ovary, it is showing 10follies which I think is quite good...is this correct? And leave the one with the cyst, which has 3 follies. If have it removed will probably set things back a couple of months.  Don't know what to do My DH is really stressed at work and I have only had a quick chat with him since my appt. 

Dr Thong said if I fell pregnant the cyst wouldn't pose a problem.


V confused and stressed and don't want to be at work    

Sending you all


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

afternoon every1

how is every1
well dp is going to do one of his samples tomorrow morning so that should be 1 down lol
just hope it goes ok han is long time for nxt appointment with dr irvian
he seems nice any1 else seen him


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi everyone

Decided to take the time off before and after our trip to the Lakes at the weekend so can feel myself de-stressing already...  .  Really looking forward to hearty Lakeland breakfasts, lots of coffee shops and walks in the wind and rain (as the forecast says!). DH has worked out a 10 mile hike which takes in a couple of pubs for ale and Cartmel - the sticky toffee pudding village! 

DH and I still thinking about where we are going next with tx as Dr T told us that the wait for donor eggs could be 5 years apart from going to Spain or Cyprus.  DH and I, for the first time I think, realise that although he has a side of caring there is also a side of almost working within constraints which for us is probably not good news. He also said that DH sample had improved however there was still a % of antibodies so really we were "unexpalined" IF.  Some good news I suppose.  Hey ho, we're not giving up esp naturally!   

michelle - sorry dont know Dr Irvine, but hope all goes great with DP and your appt.

irishlady - know what you mean about stress of tx and work just being in the way, think we all do. Dr t prob right that just using one ovary would be just fine, and removing one would just delay any tx. 10 follies would give you a supply of eggs so hope all goes well.   

berry - keep up the positivity, its the way to go, girl for a BFP! glad 2 appt went well, if i had 50% success rate for 1 embie, think I would be pretty relaxed about just keeping to one embie.  There's always next time, if that is what you want  

Jan - Thanks for advice about other clinics   , really useful, DH tried at work but taking long time - nothing new there   .  So much going on, hope you can keep calm and lots of   and   .  btw just realised who you were talking about at our last meet up!

littleareca - sooo   to hear it was a bfn for you, it really is so unfar isn't it.  Best thing to do is take care of yourself and dp in these days until you have your follow up appt.  They will tell you what happened in your tx and what if anything was not good (I think, newbie to this myself).  think of all the questions you want to ask and write them down cos you always forget when you are in there.  I had my lit on the desk and Dr t was almost reading them alongside me.  Pulled the list away   from him!

vonnie - Can i come to Rome with you and DH?! Suddenly thinking that sun sounds good!  Have wonderful time will be thinking of you,  

dawn - good for you working out at home,   .  All the best for moving into your new house very soon isn't it? Hope results of other tests give you some positive news that you can go forward with for FET    , when are they due??

I'm off to scrabble about in the loft for rucksacks and boots  

Take care
helenx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

just checking in to wish *Jan* all the best with mega TX. Have you had the IVIG yet ? How are you coping with all the drugs. I am  that things work out for you this time. Hope the travelling and the coordinating and the paying for things are not getting you down too much. Big hugs and huge  good luck to you and dh.

Helen - sorry to hear about consult and hope you can find a way forwards that suits you both. Have a fab time in the lakes. I am very jealous because we had to come home today . We had lovely cooked brekkies and HUGE mad walks in the fells which are so beautiful at this time of year. We walked for 7 hours yesterday ( talk about biting off more than you can chew! Did quite a lot of whingy moaning during the last hour ) I'm definately going to try to keep active as it definately helps me relax 
Hello to evryone else off to do holiday washing
Take care 

mimou x x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Just a quickie from me as I still need to get packed for Rome, do my face pack and have a shower!!

Jan, want to wish you all the best for tomorrow and I hope you got to your cottage ok.  Will be thinking of you and will say a   for you at  the Vatican City.    and good luck.

Helen, have a great holiday as well at the Lakes.  DH was nearly not going to Rome as he was out until 4am on a works night out yesterday, so you could of had his space.

Mimou, glad you had a good holiday and glad everything is okay with you and enjoy your holiday washing and ironing.

Hello to Peanut, Kirsty, Maz, IrishLady, Michelle, Dawn, Berry and everyone else.  Better go and get organised.

Vonnie xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Arrived in Nottingham last night. Nice wee cottage - and it's got a shower, which makes me very happy (didn't fancy strip flannel washes in the bath after EC  ). Had the Day 8 scan and bloods this morning. Odd experience - scan initially looked like I only had two or three viable follies and I was off in my head wondering if we should cancel the IVIG cos we were not going to get to EC. By the time we saw the nurse, she was saying we had 11 follies, but some needed to do a bit of growing and she thought it might be Wednesday for EC - but def not a lost cause. We then saw the doc, who said we'll be back for a scan tomorrow with the possibility of EC on Monday!!! Need to wait for bloods - will get a call later today after they've had their lunchtime meeting - and for another scan and bloods tomorrow, but they're going to go for quality over quantity. Apparently, the longer you try to let small follies catch up, the more progesterone is chucked out by the bigger ones and this can affect the quality of all the eggs. You learn something new every day it seems. Might go some way to explain the shocking quality of our embies on the first cycle  .

Anyhow - IVIG this afternoon  ! Think of me!!

Vonnie - thanks so much for your kind words - and for the Vatican prayers. I'm not a particularly religious person, but I've lit candles in churches all over Europe over the years - for me and for other people - and I'll take prayers from any denomination, cos you just never know  !

Mimou - well done on all the walking! Think you're a bit mad, but I admire you all the same  ! Glad you had a good break and thanks for checking in on me  .

Helen - I know donor eggs would take for ever at ERI, but we were on the list at GCRM for less than a year before we came to the top. We're on hold just now, till we do this tx, but if it shows that my eggs are all duff, we'll be doing that next. GCRM are the first Scottish clinic to do egg share - which brings down the wait. Basically, you pay for someone else's IVF and you get half of their eggs. CARE also does this in England, and it means there's a better supply - definitely worth giving GCRM and CARE a call about this.

Irishlady - 10 follies is great. If it were me, with Dr T's reassurances that the cyst isn't going to affect tx or pg, I'd go ahead with 10 follies. 10 eggs is my ideal - enough to play about with but not enough to have any chance of hyperstimulation.  Only you can make the final decision, and I know that's tough  .

Berry - 50% success rate is excellent. When you think that a healthy, young fertile couple only have a 25% or less chance of getting pg on a normal cycle - you've got double that chance. Not bad at all!

Off to put my feet up and worry some more before IVIG  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

We have decided to go with the treatment next month...after lots of chatting and deliberation. I am now looking forward to having a weekend not talking about anything to do with IVF...will see if that happens!!

Jan - enjoy your holiday and thank you for your message  

Vonnie - hope you are having a lovely time in Rome, I just love the city

And a big   to everyone else...need to get on with some work  

Have a lovely weekend  x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hey there. 
A quickie from my phone as DH is jogging the mobile broadband - apparently he thinks his work is important  ). Have had IVIG and so far am still alive. Bit headachey & fluffy headed from the antihistamine but cheered up by a kind phonecall from Doodler   checking in on me. She's my hero now - her immune cycle was much more full-on than mine & she didn't make half the fuss I'm making  . DH is making tea tonight & it's back to clinic for more scan & bloods tomorrow. 
Love,
Jan xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Jan - well done on surviving the IVIG(glad doodler is looking after you ) Glad all is going well in Nottingham and that you are bearing up. Hope the headache is going off. Good Luck for hospital tomorrow. I have been thinking about you and hoping all goes well. You are very brave !
Interesting about big follies producing progesterone and wrecking quality for all of them. I think that may be what happened to me when I had slow slow stimm with all kinds of sizes of folly. Just goes to show how important the protocol is and it sounds like they know what they are doing at Care in that respect - more reasons to be hopeful !    

Has anyone called you 'Duck' yet in Notts ?!

I have had such a lazy day and evening - and am now spending friday watching crap tv in jammies. Total tramp !

have great weekends everybody
mimou x x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick post this afternoon!

How bad is the weather!! oh my gosh!! 

Silver6 & Vonnie15- enjoy your holidays... i'm NOT jealous!  


Thanks to everyone for you comments, I've decided to try and stop worrying as it Will do me no good! I need to be positive!!    I got the Zita west CD for ivf, its very calming but seam a bit daft (ohh dont let dh see that, he did say it was b4 i bought it lol) I also bought 'fertility & Infertility for dummies' Its very good and explains the whole process in depth which is good for me as i need to know absolutely everything!  

Take care everyone!!

berryxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Triggered last night at 9.30pm for an 8.30 egg collection tomorrow!! Had HORRIBLE headache yesterday - called the out of hours nurse in a panic about whether I should trigger at all - paracetemol was having no effect. However, after some ibuprofen (allowed before but not after EC) and some more paracetemol I got a decent night's sleep and, although I still have a bit of a sore head, I feel vaguely human today. Now scared about EC and sedation etc. I'm just a big wimp really  . Will let you know how it goes tomorrow!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Silver - It is a scary process, i have no words of wisdom for you as my 1st cycle will start nxt month. Just try to stay positive and remeber what ur doing this all for.... and you'll have ur bfp nxt month!! good luck for tomorrow!   

This month i bought a clearblue ovulation test (just curiousity, to see if i am fertilir on the days that i thought) I have been doing the tests  foe a few days and yesterday i had a smile(fertile) and today i had not deteced my LH surge, i'm really confused as i thought you were ment to be fertile for 2 days. I done this test when ttc at begining (about 1 yeah and a half ago) and i had 2 fertile days... is somthing wrong now?? I dont know if this could make a diff but during the night i was bursting for a pee and i kinew i needed to do the test so i kept it in for about 3/4 hours! sorry if it is tmi! 

thanks 

berry xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've been such a bed FF recently, too many things to sort out at the minute.  Getting the keys to our new house on Thursday, so trying to get flooring sorted before we get our furniture delivered and have to try to remember where I packed everything!  Hoping to get most things sorted and some sense of being at home before my next treatment - booked in for FET at the end of November.  All my blood tests have come back, and according to Dr T, I'm normal!  He obviously doesn't know me very well then      Has taken me a few days to get my head around things, and I'm pleased with the results, just leaves me wondering why...  But trying not to dwell on it, and get myself into a positive frame of mind for moving house and getting on with things.

Jan - have been thinking about you loads, so glad you made it through the IVIG in one piece and are ready for EC tomorrow.  Wishing you lots of luck a wee prayer or 2        Try not to worry too much about the sedation - it'll give you a chance to have a nice wee sleep, before the next stage of worrying starts  

Berry - not sure about the ovulation tests, has been a long time since I used them!  I think there are some months that we don't ovulate, or the surge isn't as long - but I'm not an expert.  Try not to worry too much    I have a hypnotherapy CD which I listen to before and during treatment - I find it very relaxing and allows me time to focus on the treatment, as opposed to just worrying about it!  But can seem a bit daft - so you're not alone  

Mimou - glad you had such a fab holiday - think you deserved it.  How you been feeling? 

Irishlady - well done on making the decision to go for treatment - hopefully that'll be the worst bit out of the way     Wishing you lots of luck for next month      

Vonnie - have a fab time in Rome - not jealous at all!!  Only had a few hours in Rome during our cruise, and would love to go back for a long weekend.  Hope the weather is good for you, have a wee vino or two for me 

Helen - hope you have a fab time int he Lakes, you deserve t o have a nice relaxing time to yourselves - and maybe a bit of BMS!!!   Hope the advice from Jan helps with thinking about moving forward with treatment   

AnneS - how you doing hun?  You've been quiet, how's the FET going?  

Clarabelle - not sure if my SIL appreciated the babysitting service!  Ho hum!how you been feeling?

Big hugs to Maz, Doodler, Michelle, Kirsty, Katerina, Littleareca, Elaine, and everyone I've missed.
Take care
Dxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just wanted to update u all on the ovulation tests. I did it again this morning (i waited 4 hours) and i had a smile... so i am ovulating for the 2nd day in a row. I think because i kept my pee pee in for about 4 hours it must have done something. oh well, dh said i should have just done the test at 4 this morning when i needed a pee in the 1st place..... sometimes he is smart lol  


Peanuts - good luck with moving house, thats soo exciting! We might get our BFP together as i am booked for tx in November! Good luck!!!  

berry xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Quick post to say all the best to Jan for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for some fab quaility eggs at collection. Don't worry about the sedation, it'll be fine    Seniding heaps of                              

Huge amounts of love and positive vibes winging their way down to Nottingham for you

Maz
xxx

P.S. Glad that you survived the IVIG. Just keep thinking.. its a means to an end


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hey chicks,
how's everyone?

dawn- good to hear you're normal   good luck with the house move- the pain of e=renovations drags on here in a dusty cloud 

jan- can't beleive you were so lucid just after EC this morning  I've got everything crossed as you know for the big day on thurs- theres just got to be a winner in there    Shucks- you obviously don't remember my Vegas cycles and long posts on here 

maz- how's tricks hon? and the wee one? whats she up to these days-teething? 

berry- I think they say you ovulate 35 hrs after LH surge and surge usually starts in the morning as hormones do that sort of thing I think.So get busy Mrs- the days leading up to ovulations are the best for you know what 

hope everyones ok? Must fly as tons to do today/this week  Oh for calmer days in a calm house when I CAN CATCH UP WITH YOU! 

DX


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there,

Sounds like its been a fairly busy time on here since I've been away.

Jan, hope everything went well with the ec today, glad to hear that the ivig wasn't too bad.  Got everything crossed for you.

Helen how was the Lake district, did you get caught up in any of the drama down there?

Doodler, how's you?  Sounds as if you have a busy week planned.

Hope everyome is well.  We had a fab time in Rome, weather was great - warm and sunny, not like here at all.  Absolutely shattered though and my feet are killing me for all that walking but was glad to be walking as it helped me walk off the pasta, processco, ice cream and cake!!!  

Just a quickie from me as I now have a load of washing to prepare 

Vonnie xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Berry

I used to do the ov tests but when they showed +ve sign and we bd at the 'right time' I became more upset when AF showed up. So I stopped doing them about a yr ago. In the past consultants and GPs have said not to use them. Not sure if this is helpful??

x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Well, EC went off this morning - fantastic sedation - unlike at ERI, I have no memory of it at all! Not to say that ERI EC was bad - it was fine - I had the lovely Kira chatting to me and loads of gas and air - was almost disappointed this morning  !

We only got 5 eggs - all mature, at least. I'm pretty disappointed to be honest  . If it were a straighforward cycle, then 5 would be not bad (esp if they all fertilise). But with CGH, we were really hoping to have 8-10 so that we could draw some conclusions from the results. Since, at my age, most "normal" women will only have 1 normal egg in 5, it wouldn't be surprising at all if we have no normal eggs in our selection, given my history. And it wouldn't mean that all my eggs were abnormal. If we'd had 10 and none were normal, that would have been a bit more conclusive. And when I think of our last cycle - 16 eggs and 13 embies, 5 seems a tiny amount. However, if by some miracle we get one normal embie at least I feel we've given it every chance. And if none are normal, we'll probably give donor eggs a shot regardless - mainly because we can't afford to do this kind of cycle again. We'll see!

DH gave his best sample EVER - 92% normal and almost all of those motile - bloomin' miracle, as he always tends to produce a majority of wierd or unmoving swimmmers. Embryologist said that since she had 31 million with 92% normal, she felt she could probably find a couple to ICSI the eggs with  .

The lovely George did my EC himself and he and all the nurses at CARE have been just great - we feel really well looked after. On Saturday, I had to call out of hours with a dreadful headache (which Dr Doodler was also able to reassure me on) and yesterday we had to pop in and visit them with a mysterious rash round my collar area and upper back. So we've seen and heard quite a lot of them since we arrived. Can't quite believe we've only been here since Thursday night - it feels much longer. Not much chance to see the area so far, and have felt so rubbish, I've not really felt like going out.

Original plan was to go to blast, checking embies on day 3 and testing polar bodies of the eggs that had led to best embies. With only 5 eggs, all has changed - the polar bodies are probably already on their way to be tested and we'll get results probably on day 3 and if there is a normal embie it'll go back then and there. Most likely, there'll be nothing to go back, sad to say. I'm resigned about it but not at all happy  . 

Please - no promises that all will turn out OK or cheery statements about "when you least expect it". Those of you who've been on here as long as me know what we've been through up to this point and we have to prepare ourselves for disappointment, since being positive really hasn't brought us anything except a nasty shock when we've failed. But we're tough, and we'll be OK in the end, whatever happens  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

vonnie- sounds like a fab trip! Did you do loads of sight seeing? how was the weather?  

Irishlady- know exactly what you mean about using ov kits. Does make it more upsetting. i think the official advice is if you're having bms every 2-3 days you're covered but at one point Dr T told us to up it to 2x a day and I won't tell you what my response was. After years of disappointments , bms had become a real chore 

jan-     Well at least the worst of the drugs and tx is over for now hon. Hope you're resting up and the rash disappears soon. I liked the anaesthetic in Vegas too for that reason- up and lucid able to go home in an hour- unheard of before  Whatever thurs brings, you've done your best. I'm not giving up for you yet even if you don't want reassurances  I do know of one embryo tested, one pregnancy on more than one occasion and well 1 in 5 isn't unrealistic. Its a good plan to be realistic though. really make you wonder how anyone gets pregnant when you read the stats. Hoping at least for an answer for you. i was really thrown when we got 1 CGH normal on second cycle.Makes it harder to move on IYKWIM. If all had been abnormal we might have moved onto donor eggs by now.We're here for you both 

cooer at dh sample  give him a big pat on the back from me. What was different this time then- has he changed anything?

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Doodler,

We did loads of sightseeing, did Ancient Rome, Vatican City, Sistene Chapel, had some chill out time at the Pathenon and managed to take a wander round the shops.  Did buy myself a winter jacket and got talked into a wee something from Prada (was the cheapest thing in the shop mind you - Perfume!!) We certainly packed a lot into the 3 days and wee feet are happy to have a day off today thats for sure.  It was great to be away from things and the food was fab.    

The film festival was on as well so we did a bit of star spotting, didn't see any on but I did see someone who was in High School Musical when I was waiting for my bag.  (only reason I know this is I saw their name on a bit of paper).

At least washing is now up to date just have to worry about the ironing!!

Jan,   hope you are resting up, sending your eggs    and that they are dividing nicely as we speak.   

Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

feeling quite guilty as I have been really quite lazy and not posted for ages, and if I post, it is super short. Sorry abotu that. i had a lot on and also treid to relax and notthink so much about IF ...
Am readin the 'Conquering Infertility book' for preparation for the mind body course that we will hopefully be on next year - they usually run these in Glasgow but they will run one in Edinburgh!!!

Anyhow, scan on Friday was fine - nice thick lining so ET will be on Thursday (golly, two days!!) and we just have to keep our fingers crossed that our single blasto survives the thawing ...

A big hug to you all.

Caroline


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Vonnie- you certainly did Rome justice! Come on are you a fan of high school musical?Saw the start of britannia High last night and it looked quite catchy....old hag that I am!

caroline- crikey- thats not long now. bets of luck hon for the thaw, phone calls and ET. Have you got more info on the course?- sounds very interesting.

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Doodler,

I just want to clear something up, I am not a fan of High School Musical in fact I haven't seen any of the films I merely read too many trashy magazines.    

Vonnie xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just heading out to the pictures - going stir-crazy just yo-yoing between the cottage and the clinic. Just to say that the call this morning told us that our fert rate was 3 out 5. Needless to say, it's not the best news, but it's not the end yet either. We'll get another update tomorrow. Difficulties will arrise if our CGH results don't come back in time to do a day 3 transfer on Thursday (or, more realistically, to know that there's no point in doing a transfer if no eggs were normal), then they'd recommend waiting for the results and going to blast for Saturday. Problem with this is, if the embies aren't looking too crash hot - they always fare better in us than in the lab, so if there's only one or two left on Thursday, I might be pushing to have them put back before we get results, just in case. We'll see!
More tomorrow.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

*jan * - just want to wish you lots of continued       and good vibes.
Hope you enjoy the cinema. Keeping things croossed for you about CGH and your embies.
If you don't want to read me being positive , look away now .....

Don't compare numbers of eggs at Edinburgh with what you have now- I had lots and they were all useless because of dodgy stimming for too long with too little then too much puregon etc. It must surely be better to have less on a properly contolled stim ? 
Not all oldy eggs are duff ( well I hope not - mine hasn't hatched yet and I hope I am not counting too soon)

Pollyanna moment over - you can open your eyes again 

Vonnie - ciao bella - I would love to go to Roma - can you fly there direct from Edinburgh ? Glad you had such a magical time

Dawn - glad you have been given the all clear. Good luck with moving in - it must be a great feeling to get settled in

Doodler - how is it all going with your developing ? Are you planning to stay or to sell and move on ?

Helen - hope you got some respite from the mad rain and wind in the lakedistrict - where were you staying ? We were in Borrowdale where the race set off from and the rivers were torrents - but very pretty.  

Hello to Irishlady,Berry , good luck with FET to Caroline Anne,Clarabelle  

Littleareca - hope you are ok, honey . Sending big hugs to you and your other half    

My dh is 40 on sat and I have organised a suprise party in a youth hostel at Coldingam Sands for his friends and 11 of his family are coming over from France. He is driving me mad trying to trip me up and guess what is going to happen.Have told hime to pack a suit and that we are going to visit my parents tee hee   

take care everyone
love mimou x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jan-  hope the cinema took your mind off things for a couple of hours. I know you don't want optimistic posts but..... my last cycle was worse than yours I only got 2 from 5     sending you        anyway.

Caroline Anne- all the best for Thursday    

Sorry no personals girls at MILs for a few days so can't really get on FF.

Thinking of you all
Maz x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to say - you're all lovely   !
Last time I did IVF, I hadn't heard of FF. This time, I feel so much better knowing there someplace I can let off steam and where there's folk who understand what it's like to do this mad thing  .
So, thank you!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just about to go and visit a castle, but we've hear from the embryologist, so I thought I'd leave a message.

All three embies are still going - 2 grade 2s and 1 grade 3, all at 4 cells. Of course, it'd be lovely to have heard that they were all grade 1, but given that out of 13 the last time, we only had one grade 2 (and it was only a 2 cell at this stage) and all the rest were grade 3 or mostly less than that, this is pretty good news. All for nothing if the eggs all come back as abnormal, but we're taking it one step at a time. Should hear late today or early tomorrow, and if any of the eggs were chromosomally normal and the resulting embryo(s) are still going, then we're scheduled for ET tomorrow afternoon. 

Embryologist was lovely, but, like me, acknowledging that at my age and with my history, it would not be a big surprise if all eggs were abnormal. One.Step.At.A.Time!

Off to have lunch at a castle - probably heaving with kids since it's half term down here just now - oh joy!!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan-  tense times for you hon. So hope you have one to put back.Each one has the same chance as any other  Lunching at a castle sounds like a good distraction- for your sake hope not too busy with kids- becomes even harder during a cycle i find. Enjoy your afternoon if you can.

maz- OOH I see you're a trainee staff member- tell all!what does that involve?

mimou-hope you're cooking little bun nicely  You sneeky thing organising a surprise party- great idea -I'm sure he'll he very happy when he finds it really a night out with friends and family. the weather was atrocious at the weekend- what race were you at? No we're staying in this house or I'll have a big tantrum. 

vonnie- you're a closet fan then  Only kidding 

frozen from leading horses round a cold school for 2 hrs after a bath this morning- brrr- should have put my thermals on!
dx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Jan - have Pm'd you, but just wanted to give you another big   for tomorrow, as you say one step at a time       

Doodler - hope you've warmed up!  Really needing my winter coat - which is in storage till next weekend!! Brr.

Maz - hope you're enjoying your few days at MIL - can't wait to move out of my in-laws!! They've been great, but really needing my own space!

Mimou - what a fab idea for your DH - hope you can hold out till the weekend without letting it slip!  Enjoy!!

Vonnie - Rome sound divine!  Only got to see a snippet of it on my hols, and definitely want to go back for a long weekend!  How's the ironing coming along?  Will miss getting mine done by MIL!! 

AnneS - was wondering where you'd got to and what was happening.  Keeping everything crossed for ET tomorrow        Let us know how you get on.

Big hugs to everyone else - off to run on MIL running machine - 3rd time this week!  Have to make use of facilities before we get chucked out!  Get keys tomorrow afternoon, so probably won't sleep!  Really excited!!  
Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a quickie as just heading out for a run, suffering for all the pasta I ate over the weekend.  Jan and Anne S just want to let you know that I'm thinking of you both today and hope things go well.     

Vonnie xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Just wanted to wish AnneS all the best for ET    .
No news here yet - surgically attached to my mobile  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

wow got a fright when i logged on and thought I'd corrupted my computer somehow 

Jan-feeling for you- hope your palms are not too sweaty and that your call is good news. Feel sick just remembering it    you so deserve a break. 

caroline- good luck for ET today- got everything crossed that defrost goes to plan  

dawn- yeah you get your keys today!In laws are great but not to live with- did that once. Its just not the same as your own space.get that coat out Good luck in your new home- can i move into the attic please- had enough of this 

Hello to everyone else- sorry need to answer the door..... 
dx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!

I'm loving the new look for the page! I got a shock when i seen it!!

Peanuts - good luck with ur move today! How exciting! 

Vonnie - tell me about it, pasta is lovely.... but it does wanna stay with u for a loooonnnngggg time!!! Everytime i go 2 Italy i cant stop eating, when i get home i regret it! lol  

Silver - Good luck for today! Thinking about u and ur DH!!  


AF is due nxt weekend.... i was told when AF arrived to phone ERI and let them know. What happens if it arrives on the sat or sunday? Are they open? ohhh i'm starting to panic now! I'm also feeling very VERY VERY negative about it all, i do wish i put on the form that we would transfer 2 embryos bk, we decided to put one bk as we didn't want 2 risk all the problems with twins. I feel like my head is saying put 1 bk but my heart is saying put 2 bk! Its soooo hard! There is no point in thinking about it now as i already done forms and put 1 embryo transfer   I'm so so feeling rubbish now! 

Hope everyone is well! Take care!

Berry xxxx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi all - i'm after some advice, so excuse me butting in - i have spoken to lots of you before, but have had a break from anyhting ttc related for the last couple of months after a horrendous time in the summer. Well, as you know, there is no such thing as taking a complete break - its always on your mind - but you know what I mean. Anyway, it is nice to 'see; you guys again - have just been catching up a bit - Jan - really hope you get news today. 

We are due to start another IVF round in January - they told me to call with my december period - I have a fairly regular 28 day cycle, so assuming nothing weird happens, my period will be on dec 14th. So here is what I need advice about. My dh is american, and we have not been to see his folks for a while (we should have gone last summer but we couldn't in the end, the day we were supposed to fly was the day I went into hospital). SO he at last is under an obligation to go, and although we could cancel altogether, it would just mean that we would have to go some other time - i think probably this is the best time. You might think it sounds like fun - but my in laws are a bit difficult - his mum is ill and very demanding and has never really understood our problems - she wants to - desperately - but actually that just makes it worse-I feel like I am having to support her in supporting us! So the whole thing is a bit stressful, its really far, its massively expensive, the jet lag can be awful, and I just don't feel like starting the IVF in a state of stress and exhaustion. Ideally neither of us would go, but as I say, I think that might end up being more difficult in the end. So I am considering not going. The upside would be that I wouldnt be there (!), the downside would be that I might just miss dh, feel lonely and resentful, and end up more stressed than I would have been. So any advice about that would be appreciated - but the main thing you could give me advice about is timing - if I have a dec 14 period, and we came back from the USA on or around jan 8, would things get going immediately? How bad would it be to be a bit jet lagged? Any ideas? I will call the hospital aand see what they say too. 

Thanks for reading!

Jola


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

In a rush as we're about to set off for the clinic! Yes - against the odds we have one egg that tested normal and it turned into one of the grade 2 embies!! Not pinning a lot of hope on it, as it was a four cell yesterday and only 5 cells today - so possibly stopping already. But, it's going back and we'll see what happens. Don't know where it leaves us if it doesn't work - was SO sure it was my eggs, but at 1 normal in 5, it puts me into normal for my age  .

Jola - poor soul - you've got quite a dilemma. If it's any comfort, I had a really stressful time in the run-up to this cycle - new, tricky class with one particular child who has challenged me more than I've ever experienced, had to pack up my whole classroom in the week I was DR/starting stims, all the stress that goes with cycling in a different city (two different cities, in fact) - and our cycle has (so far) turned out better than the one where I did the whole thing while off work at home. From my own experience, nothing I've done, or not done, seems to have made a difference to how my treatments/pgs have turned out. I would go ahead with plans as if it wasn't an issue - that's me though - you have to do what feels right for you  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Silver - Fantastic news!!! Good luck!!


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

jan - brillaint - so pleased for you!


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Fab news Jan, so pleased you and DH.  

Vonnie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Well - one embie on board! Definitely not optimistic - still a 5 cell when it went back and of the others, one had stopped altogether and the other was also a 5 cell. However, we've made it this far and I'm glad we went for it. Have changed my ticker to my test date - at least the one the clinic has given me. Needless to say, I'll be testing before then   - apart from anything else, I want to know before I go back to work on 10th - just in case. 

Am not saying I'm PUPO - been there too many times before and it's never ended well - am just going for business as usual  . But one thing did make me go a bit soppy. The clinic lets you take in a CD for ET so you can have your own music, and I've never gone in for that, cos I don't want to over-invest. So we didn't take anything, but there was music playing in there anyway - a mix of stuff. Just as the embie was about to go back in, the theme from Stardust came on. I'm not a Take That fan at all, but DH and I loved the book and the film and I really like the song and it gave me a wee tear  .

AnneS - how did your ET go?

Berry - don't worry about the 1 or 2 embie decision. Give the clinic a call and chat to them - I'm sure nothing is set in stone at this stage and they'll be able to give you good advice. Again - on the AF start thing, give the clinic a call. They'll have heard every query under the sun and the nurses are so sweet. I had this problem (weekend AF) and it's not a big deal. The reason for calling at the start of AF is they'll probably want to do a blood test and maybe a scan in the early part of your cycle, but that can be up to day 5, so even if AF started on a Friday night or Saturday and you couldn't call till Monday, you'd still have a couple of days to get in. You'll be fine, and they'll take good care of you. It seems really scary when everything's new (and when you haven't done it for a while  ) but you'll be well looked after  .

Vonnie - running - you're mad! Stick to the pasta! Seriously though - wish I'd done more than of that before I got to this stage  .

Dawn - good luck in the new house! Very exciting. Will it be a painting frenzy from hereon in, or is it all done for you? It's been a long wait, but I'm sure it's worth it  .

Mimou - DH's birthday surprise sounds fantastic. Lucky boy! Has he wondered why you're taking him to your parents for his birthday?

Nearly time to shove the next progesterone thing up my hooha and lie down for half an hour - got through this week's copy of Heat yesterday, today it's Grazia - highbrow stuff  .

Doodler - thanks for the continuing support! It's a funny old game this one, but I'm really pleased I went for it with the immune stuff. I know how horrendous I'd be feeling now if I hadn't given it a go.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

OMG Jan 13 days till test? Suppose that was one benefit of 6 day blast and earlyish blood tests with Sher. When are you coming home? Hope you can relax a bit now the deed is done and have some fun with DH Completely understand why you don't do the PUPO thing given your circumstances. I as you know was the opposite and had too much invested after picture of blast hatching  What will be will be but I've got everything crossed

dx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey
hows everyone donig?
just decorating the house the now getting all walls plastered and new wall built its a nightmare?
luv michelle xxxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Sorry not been on for a while - we were on holiday in Ireland and just back at work on Wednesday - been trying to catch up on all the posts at lunchtime as no internet at home just now.
Sorry for no personals just now.
Didnt have the best time in Ireland - really choppy ferry crossing and when got to B&B I found out I was bleeding - was devastated - thought I was losing the baby after everything we have been through.  Anyway - found a hospital in Ireland about half an hour from where we were (NHS Helpline were no good whatsoever - could not help as not in UK) - hospital in Ireland were fantastic and after about an hour of stressing and waiting at about 10pm at night, finally saw a doctor and saw the baby on the scan - everything was fine.  Had to end up going back about midnight on the night before I left too to get an injection as blood type is rhesus negative.  Think we saw more of the hospital than the rest of ireland!!  Just been told not to overdo it and get lots of rest.

Anyway - will try and get back on at lunchtime for personals.  Thinking about you all.

Hannahxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Though I'd catch up with all the news before I head off to get even more skint buying toilet roll holders and curtain poles, etc, etc for our new house!

Ebony - big hug for you hun  , what a horrible time you've been having, but so please that everything looks ok.  Make sure you listen to the Drs and take it easy and get plenty of rest    Hope DH is looking after you   

Jan - well done you on getting this far, and having a 'normal' embie on board  .  Had a wee tear in my eye reading about your ET experience  .  Will be thinking and praying for your 2ww      .  Painting is all done for us, just have to get flooring down, and get everything delivered and unpacked - sounds easy doesn't it!!  

AnneS - how did your ET go hun?    

Berry - I think the other girls have answered your question, whenever AF arrives, call the nurses number and leave a message.  Theres usually someone about on a Sat morning, so you might catch a nurse, if not they'll pick yourmessage up on Monday morning and get back to you.  They'll want to get you in for a scan and maybe a blood test within the first 5 days of your cycle, so try not to worry too much.  Have a chat with them about 1 or 2 ET when you're in, as you can amend the forms if you need to, but bear in mind DrT's advice   .  Somehow it all starts to become a bit easier when you start txt, so won't be long now  

Jola - oh hun  , what a time you've had  .  I agree with Jan, the run up to treatment is always stressful, no matter what your doing (I've put my house up for sale, and then moved out during 2 treatments earlier in the year!)  As long as you've managed to get through the jet lag and are back into the swing of things by the time of your ET and 2ww, I think that would ok, but you'll know yourself having been through the process before.  I think timings should be ok, and the hosp could always let you have your drugs and needles to start day 21 or 23, if your not back yet.  Alternatively you could see if you could put things off for a month, and then be geared up for it after your trip.  Not an easy decision, but you need to make sure you're looking after yourself and DH and not pandering to MIL!  

Doodler - always room in the attic or double garage for you, if you bring Max, I might even let you have the spare room!!   

Big hugs to everyone, off to melt the visa card!
Dxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi there,

love the Halloween scheme - am in dire need of an uplift. Our blasto did not survive the thaw - so no FET for us - poo  .
Will be back later. Am thinking of you all and am glad you are here.
Take care everyone.

Caroline


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi girls!!   

Happy Halloween! Hope you all have a great night what ever u all do!!

Just wanted to say thanks for all the resposes!!!

Take care  

xxxxxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Anne
Just to say I am so sorry to hear you are not able to go to FET.  
Sending you and DH lots of love at this time.

Hannahx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Happy Halloween,

Anyone getting dressed up tonight?

AnneS,  so sorry to hear your news, sending your and DH a   and just want to let you know that we're all here for you when you feel up for chatting.

Hannah, eek about your scare glad to hear everything is okay though.

Jan, great news on your embie, keeping everything crossed for you.

Doodler, how's the renovation work going?

Dawn, how exciting to be moving into your house, I love going soft furnishing shopping.

Not much happening with me, just plodding around.  All the ironing has brought up to date and and at a bit of a loss of what to do today - might just bite to bullet and go out for a run again.  Hello to everyone hope you all are well

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Things have got a bit more "interesting" for us! We're on our way back home tomorrow because my blood pressure is high. I've had borderline readings in the past, but it's now high (165/112 - for anyone who knows about these things). My heart rate is also up around 100 even when I'm sitting still. Was checked out by a nice GP surgery here - even did an ECG on me which showed I wasn't havign a heart attack (so that's a relief!). Then headed back to the clinic who don't seem worried in the short term, but reckon I may need medication in the longterm to being the BP down - esp if I do end up pg. They don't think the meds I'm taking have anything to do with it, but the stress may well. I'm a bit curious about the steroids, since they include BP in their rundown of side-effect, but the doc reckoned that's be somehting seen in long-term use of steroids, not short-term.

Needless to say, hearing that I might need medication for high blood pressure has not left me any less stressed  . So we've decided to head home and see my nice GP on Monday morning. The lovely nurse at the clinic reckons they'll not stick me on medication right away - more likely send me off with a 24 hour monitor and check on me a couple of times. My lovely sister (the nurse) reckons diet, exercise and "just relaxing" should also help   - she's right, of course! Won't be going back to work next week - last place to be with high BP!!

Caroline - I am so, so sorry to hear about your wee blast  . We're here for a shoulder to cry on or an ear to listen. It's such a rollercoaster, all of this, and the lows are just miserable  .

Hannah - what a time you've had! Poor soul - I'm glad it all turned out OK. My best friend is Rh- and she has two lovely wee ones - she had bleeding with both in the early days and had to have the same jab as you, but all was plain sailing  .

Dawn - glad that you've not got everything to do in the new place! Have fun at the shops  !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello All!

I had no idea it had been such a long time since I'd been on, and I've missed so much!

Jan, I can't believe I missed all of your news this week! However, you were in my thoughts the whole time, and I'm delighted that you came to a decision about the IVIG that you were happy with. I'm completely thrilled that one of your eggs came back normal, and although you are understandably cautious, I'm hoping that you will get the result that you surely deserve after everything you have been through. DH was obviously pulling out all of the stops for this one too!  Rest up, stay away from work, get that BP down, and take good care of yourself.   

Helen, your trip to the Lakes sounds lovely. I hope that you have a wonderful time. What is your feeling about the DE situation?

Mimou, you make me feel even more lazy! Seven hours of walking? I can barely manage to stay awake for that long!

Vonnie, I'm terribly envious of your trip to Rome. I was there for the first time three years ago, and I really loved it. It sounds like you had a great time, although I'm wondering exactly how much pasta you ate, considering all of the running that seems to be necessary!  

Caroline, I'm so sorry that your blast didn't survive the thaw.  I'm thinking of you, and I hope you're alright.

Hannah, it was terrible to read about your scare while in Ireland, but I'm glad that everything is fine. Rest, rest, rest! 

Dawn, FET in November! Wow! Hope you enjoyed your shopping. Between that and all your time pounding the running machine, the next four weeks will fly in! I really hope Dr T is right, and that you can expect a complete success this time. 

Doodler, it just sounds crazy in your house! Will your renovations ever end? Or at least, will you reach the end and manage not to move onto another project?  Hope you've stopped using tongues with Maxy.... 

Irishlady, good luck with your tx next month. Is this your first cycle?

Jola, it's a big decision you have to make. Although I've only been through one cycle, I'm pretty philosophical about such things, and I tend to agree with what people have said already. If it is meant to happen, it will. Decide what _you_ feel is right, and hopefully everything else will follow! Hope you manage to decide soon. 

Berry, I'd second the advice Jan gave you. We made our decision on the day about whether to go for SET or not. Although we were fairly sure we wanted SET, we had ticked the 2 embie transfer just in case. We had two transferred in the end, based on some (none to subtle) hints from the doctor. They were quite happy to give us a few minutes on the day to think about it. I would think the worst thing they will do is ask you to fill in another form if you change your mind!

Anyone I have missed, sorry for missing you, and a huge hello to you!

Thanks to everyone who has asked after me. I'm still in some sort of state of disbelief, but I'm hopeful that I will start to believe in my pregnancy soon! I have been really lucky, and apart from occasional nausea, haven't suffered from morning sickness at all.

We found out yesterday that our school will be inspected at the end of the month; in fact, the very same week I have my 12 week scan. I have a feeling that worrying about the inspection will not be the main thing on my mind at the time! Still, I have to pull my finger out, and get on with some of the preparatory work I have to do...

Thinking of you all,

Claire xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just lost a post     No idea what key I'm hitting ont he laptop but every so often I lose my posts  So I'll try again...

*Jan*- great news that you got one normal embie on board     hope it's snuggling in as I type. Sorry about the BP!!! Might just be a combination of everything thats happend in the past few weeks. As you say though they'll do further readings etc.. before even considering treatment.
*
Caroline Anne*- so sorry that FET was cancelled as blast didn't make it   Hope you and DH okay and able to take time out before next fresh cycle

*Dawn*- hope the house move went well and the furniture re-arranging is in full swing 

*Vonnie*- glad you had a great time in Rome 

*Jola*- so sorry to read about what happened to you earlier this year   Hope you're doing okay considering. I'd call the clinic about the timing for the injections in January as they may suggest alternatives for you. My last cycle was brought forward to avoid clashing with my holiday (in the end I went on holiday 2 days after my BFP!) On my second cycle I'd just been on a round the world holiday for 3 weeks and started about 3 days after I got back, personally I found it fine and actually enjoyed the holiday and didn't obsess too much about the upcoming cycle

*Hannah*- sorry to hear about the scare on holiday   Glad everything okay though. Hope you are taking it very easy just now 

*Berry*- don't worry, as Clarabelle says you can change your mind. Just call clinic on Monday if AF shows at the weekend, they'll get you in in the next few days after that for scn and to collect your meds.

*Doodler*- sounds like the house is coming along  I'm training up to be a moderator on FF  Have my own board and everything (ask a pharmacist; also helping out on peer support just now too when I get the time in between feeding madam  weaning is a rather time consuming and very messy business)

Hope everyone else doing grand  Must go put heating on; the house is freezing!

Maz x


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi all - thanks for your messages. Its good to be reassured that stress etc wont make a difference. I get so sick of people telling me to relax!!
I hadn't been thinking very clearly about the fact that our baby was due on the 27th december - i realised that I can't be alone then, and so whatever dh and I do we will do it together. So I may go to the US, but he is going to think more about what he needs to do for his family, so we will see. I'm feeling better about the whole thing anyway - just having gone through the process of seriously considering not going has been helpful - so often with this family/in-law stuff you can end up doing the polite/people pleasing things on auto-pilot and then thinking, 'what am I doing!'

I also spoke to the nurse at ERI. She was really nice - didn't see any problem with going away. 
Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine!
Jola


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,

We're back in Edinburgh - with no heating AGAIN!! We had our 12th visit from the gas man this morning and the guy "fixed" it and within 1/2 an hour of him leaving, it wasn't working again. Just been to John Lewis to get another heater!! Just what I need to keep the BP down. Visit number 13 (unlucky for some!!) tomorrow.

Had a bit of a meltdown this morning . Just everything that we've done coming down on top of me and the feeling that nothing's going right for us. After the dry-rot we had a few years ago, and the ongoing leaks (number 3 for the living room this summer), the useless boiler, my health and our lack of success in becoming parents, it all just seems exhausting and depressing. Like I said to DH, we're so busy firefighting on what's wrong - financially, emotionally, physically - that it feels like we never get to move forward with anything, make anything new.

Have been getting into some of the anxiety I had last year when my dad and I were ill. The consultant in Nottingham warned me about insulin resistance and cardiovascular disease and even mentioned the possibility of me having heart disease - albeit in a kind of "it's very rare at your age, so you _probably_ don't need to worry about it yet" way. Thing is, I'm such a worrier - esp healthwise, that all I've done is focus on that and gone over every symptom I've had (swollen ankles in the summer, occasional "missed" heartbeats, BP levels, insulin resistance, clotting condition) and how I've really not looked after myself in the past and decided that I _must_ have heart disease. Aaargh! Deep breaths!

Sorry guys - it's just all hit me since we're home and back in reality. Seeing my folks tonight, so that'll cheer me up, and I'm seeing one of the nice GPs first thing tomorrow, so we'll hopefully get a start on figuring out the BP/heart stuff.

Jola - I'm really glad you & DH have had a chance to chat things through and you're feeling easier about the next cycle. You have all my sympathy on the worrying - all this IF stuff is so emotionally charged, and everything gets caught up in it - especially family stuff. Good luck with the decision making.

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Jan - sending you a big hug - sometimes nothing seems right or fair    I have trememndous admiration for you keeping going, and am hoping that your embie is doing what it should.     

Caroline - I'm so sorry your blast didn't make it  .  How absolutely gutting to do all the FET drugs and have ET cancelled.  Hoping you and DH are looking after each other and will get the luck you deserve next time & a fresh cycle will have a better chance.  

Berry - the DET or SET question is really hard. We felt pretty desperate, it being our 4th attempt - though 1 was cancelled and the other two were FETs, and wanted every chance we could get.  But I won't pretend twins is what we dreamed of, and both the pgrcy is hard work and worrying, and I expect the early  years will be too.  But we're still so thankful, and the odds are our babies will be well and we feel so blessed to be within reaching distance of having two children... If I were doing it again, and the NHS were paying for 3 cycles (we had to pay for all ours), and the doctors told us we had a good chance, i think SET would have been the better decision.  But as Clarabelle says - waiting till the day might be the thing to do, as ours were 8 cell grade 1 embies and in retrospect very promising.  I think the doctors take that into account - on the day they let us put 2 blasts back in a previous cycle which is really against their protocols because they looked cr*p (Dr T does tell it straight  ).  

hello to everyone else - sorry I'm not posting much, but thinking about you all  

katerina xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Katerina - good to hear from you, how you been feeling?  Hope you're not worrying too much, and getting a chance to enjoy your prg.  

Jan - Glad you're home, and hope seeing your folks tonight will do you he world of good  .  Hopefully your nice GP will be able to set your mind at ease tomorrow.  You've been through so much, health wise and txt wise, you're bound to have down days, just hope you're able to get through things and concentrate on your 2ww.  Keeping fingers, toes, and everything else crossed for you         

Jola - oh hun, it must be so hard coming up to your due date .  I can sympathise, as I found it really hard to get through Christmas last year on the run up to my due date, it'll always be in my mind at that time of year but you need to try to focus on spending time with DH and getting yourself ready for your next txt   

Maz - how do you manage to fit everything in?!  Hope Lily hasn't got to the throwing food around stage already!! 

Clarabelle - I'm sure it'll start to sink in soon for you .  Try not to stress too much about the inspection, as you say, you'll have other things to be worrying about!  

AnneS - so sorry to hear your FET was cancelled   Hope you and DH are looking after each other  .  We're hear to cry/rant at if you need us. Take care of yourself hun  

I'm off to start our snagging list!  Getting flooring down tomorrow, so should start rearranging things later in the week!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan-   Its no wonder you feel like that- you have had a really crap time and more things in the last few years than some folk have to deal with in years, especially your health issues.Its a particularly emotional time to be getting even more potential bad news and no wonder you're worried about it. Its a big deal. I do understand the when will everything just bloomin well even out- we've been through many conversations like that- what we wouldn't give to be bored   hope GP helpful today and can reassure you. Even if you do have cardiovascular problems- it can all be treated and its better to know now and be able to do the necessary meds/lifestyle changes to accomodate your body.Thats not to belittle how scary it is Its one(?!) thing too many for you on top of everything else.

caroline-  big hugs hon- I'm so sorry  your embryo didn't make it. its a totally nailbiting time waiting to hear if its defrosted- and tough as you've invested so much effort and hope in it. Keep in touch 

dawn- going to beat you and actually put up the remaining toilet roll holder here today  not to say the rooms decorated yet but just something easy to tick off  Whats it like having your own space again? Max may well want to move in himself as I bathed him last week- looks of disgust and disgruntlement from Max only to come home on sat night and find DH had dropped his entire chicken curry over Maxs back and stained his fur- not to mention the curry all over the house....

maz- oh good to know you're doing more official pharmacy advice- you've sure been good when we've had questions for you. Hows the little uns weaning going? Are yu busy mashing veg as we speak? Food is such fun at that age- must be the way they smear it everywhere 

hannah- good to know everything ok- how scarey. good to know about the blood groups too so they can keep a better eye on you.

clarabelle- Hope you can relax soon and enjoy it. We're not moving anytime soon for sure and any other projects will not be ones we're living in- you can take that as red!Totally had enough for  a lifetime. needs must and all that but enoughs enough.

Hi to everyone else- really need to do something constructive today....

dx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi
how is everyone? Enjoying the nice weather? just been out a walk with my dog ramsay! he went swimming

Dooddler max it soo cute

well dp done his first sperm sample on friday just 1 more to go then appointment in jan
got a letter to say we are on the ivf wating list 24months omg!!!

take care thinking of yous all
luv michelle cccccccccc


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

michelle- what type is Ramsay?Max has just developed a love of plunging in to the icy river here-brr! 24 mths is actually better than it was believe it or not but still c**p. Did you know you can go to any clinic for tx on NHS- eg you might consider Dundee if you didn't mind the drive- their lists may or may not be smaller....
just a thought.

dx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Jan,    hope your feeling better.  You've been through so much over the past few years its only natural to lose the plot at some point.  Hope you get on okay at the Doctor's today.

Doodler, did you find something constructive today?

Maz, Lily is a wee cutie.

Caroline, how are you doing? Hope you had a nice time over the weekend and just chilled out.

Not much to report except I've got the Doctor's tomorrow.  Last time I was at the hospital the antihetist was a bit concerned about my heart rate as it was on the high side, had a blood test for an overactive thyroid but it came back normal so was told to se GP if still concerned.  Not overly concerned but probably best to get it looked into so having a ecg tomorrow.  Not looking forward to it though but I guess I need to fond out of there is something sinister.

Take care
Vonnie xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Thanks for the kind words  ! I think the meltdown was inevitable, and I'm sure I'll have another if we get a negative, but I'm trying to remember my CBT stuff from last year and focus on the small good things (and the big ones, like DH is basically a good bloke   and I have good family and friends).

Saw the GP this morning, and my BP was down a fair bit - 144/90 - back to being borderline. I've to go back for another reading on Thursday and she'll decide whether to give me medication. She reckons the ECG shows my heart is basically fine, and it's likely I just have a tendency to tip over the borderline BP (by a fair bit!) when things are stressful. She was lovely, which probably brought my BP down in itself. My pulse is still a bit high at 90, but not as bad as the 111 it was on Friday, and I'm still feeling it pounding a bit, but overall I feel better for seeing the GP up here and being home. Course, have been driving DH mad by saying things like "what if the nurse at the GP in Notts didn't do the ECG properly - should I ask the GP to have it done again at the hospital?" - my usual anxious over-analysing   . He's threatening to put me over his knee unless I shut up and relax  .

Just got the 2ww to deal with  . Thought I had some twinges yesterday, but nothing at all today. Todays status remains: not hopeful.

Katerina - good to hear from you. I can imagine a twin pg must be a bit scary for all sorts of reasons. One of the things I've realised from seeing friends with babies is that life does not instantly become perfect when you get pregnant or have a baby - far from it sometimes. It can be easy to imagine that it does from this end of the IF telescope. Take good care of yourself and the bubs.

Dawn - snagging - wow, my DH would be proud of you (he's an architect). Hope there isn't too much to snag though. How did the shopping trip go? If we don't get our heating fixed we'll be asking to move in with you and Doodler and Max   - we could start an IF commune  .

Doodler - Thank you, as ever, for the wise words. I think the BP thing is a big wake-up call - I've got lots of risk factors (the BP, the clotting, insulin resistance, fat round the middle, not fit enough, ex smoker and liked a drink or two) and I really need to take myself in hand and lose the weight and get fitter. All of the things I have are reversible to some extent and I've already done a lot (stopping smoking, almost zero alcohol, lost nearly a stone) and I just need to keep it going. Poor, poor Max - I take it he's now turmeric yellow in places? Hope it wasn't too hot when it landed on him  . How much grief did you give DH for that one?! Knew you would understand the "why us - again?!" thing. It's really hard sometimes to see folk around you making forward steps when our seem to be one forward, one back - or sometimes just one back. But then, I suppose the only thing to do is get on with it and make the best. The alternative is unthinkable.

Vonnie - not another! You having an ECG too! Is your doc doing it or do you go to the ERI? Good luck with it. My HR tends to be a little high anyway - and I've had the odd palpitations/missed beats etc over the years, so this was actually my second or third ECG - so far all normal. Everything crossed that yours will be too .

Off to get some lunch before Scottish Gas take over the kitchen - blessed heating is working this morning - not last night though. Loose connection, I wonder  . You lot'll be glad when this cycle is over and I go back to work and don't have time to fill up the pages here  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Glad to see that everyone is doing well!   

Silver - Glad to hear ur BP is bk down! I usually have a low blood pressure and the last time i had it taken it had risen quite a bit and i think its just down to all the stress of the tx. you had some twinges? ohh whats that like? is that what should happen? i can just imagine myself at the end of the month while I'm on my 2ww, i will be imagining everything under the sun. When DH were ttc naturally, every single month when AF was due i was having 'early preg symptoms' i seriously am i weridooo!! lol   Good luck xxx  

Vonnie- good luck tomorrow! Good news that ur blood test came bk good!   

Hope everyone else is done well! xxxx

I've not been on in a few days... I've been really busy! Time flys when ur so busy! DH has his 2nd Acupuncture 2day and after he was finished he said is skin was nippy and on his has where the needle was it kind of went a bit swollen... what is this? He never even said anything to Fiona our acupuncturist, i don't know why he never  

So hopfully will be starting tx at some point  nxt week! i cant wait just to get started!! I have mixed feelings about tx. 1 min I'm really positive and the next I'm so negative, i need to try stay positive. I'm so so so so so glad that i found this site as you all are so helpful and really positive people!   Don't know what i would do without you all! 

berry xxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

also, i wanted to ask if anybody has done anything to prepare your body for tx? eating a certain type of food, or drinking lots of water? i will try anything!! 

thanks xx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hey
doodler - ramsay is a cross between a ****zu/ yorkshire terrier hes mad! its funny to see him swim 
24mts isn't that bad i suppose as we r doing the ouse up and as u know its a lot of stress trying to get it done so hopefully the time will go fast!
been trying to upload a pic of ramsay but runnung into probs 

hi to everyone

luv michelle


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning Girls,

Bit of a me post coming up.  Just back from the Drs and please to say my heart is pathalogicly normal, however my heart rate was a bit high at 83.  Dr is a bit concerned as he thought it should be a bit lower as I exercise 4/5 days a week so he's took a whole load of bloods and is going to re-test my hormone, thyroid levels, he said that he was going to do a more extensive testing on my thyroid to look at auto immune (is this the same as auto immune testing?).  Pleased about this as I might get some more information as to why tx is isn't working and it will finally put my mind at rest that this is or isn't stopping us conceiving or tx working.  

Get the result a week today so I can relax I guess in the meantime.

Sorry for the rant but need to chat to someone

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi girls,

Vonnie - Think your doctor is just being v thorough. As you know, I've had some heart issues myself recently  and did some checking out because my resting pulse was at 111 last week (tho down to 90 on Monday). Apparently, a normal resting heartrate should be anywhere between 60-100 bpm, so yours in bang smack in the middle of normal . Sure, if you're really fit, it tends to be towards the lower end, but the stress of tx, doctors etc can have quite an effect. I'm really pleased the ECG showed your heart was normal. I reckon it's great you're going to get these blood tests, because the thyroid stuff can have a bearing on tx - low/high thyroid levels can affect fertility and pg and anti-thyroid antibodies are one of the accepted immune things they can treat for during IVF (think it's another of the clexane/aspirin things). So you just never know !

Berry - I've followed just about every mad diet / alternative treatment there is for fertility stuff - brazil nuts, pineapple juice, caffeine-free, alcohol-free, accupuncture, reflexology, herbs, vitamins - you name it, I've tried it. In the end, I reckon just having a healthy diet and largely staying off the booze and the tea/coffee is as much as I can manage without all the fussing actually _contributing_ to my stress levels. The one thing I will say is drink plenty of water - not silly amounts, but 1-2 litres a day throughout treatment. It definitely helps to keep the side-effects at bay.

Michelle & Doodler - I had my Dad's border collie out for a gentle walk the last two days. Well, gentle for me - took the ball thrower to give her a work out. She went in the burn both days and came out with her teeth practically chattering and then went back in again . They do your soul good, dogs do .

I think I'm starting to get the slightly manic effects from the steroids! And I reckon I might have pinpointed the thumping heart down to the steroids too - the first day I really noticed that was the day I upped my dose. The high BP was before that. I did a pestick this morning - 8 days post collection, so I reckon it's long enough for the HCG to be out my system, and it was totally negative. Before everyone shouts at me, I was doing it to get a baseline, so that if I test at the weekend and I get a +ive, I can be totally sure it's not the HCG. My clinic doesn't want me to test till next Wed - 16 days post collection!! - but I want to test before I go back to work. With my cr*ppy history and the current high BP issue, if I was pg by some miracle, I think I'd stay off a bit longer. Not that I think it's going to be an issue .

Need to go and "do" the progesterone pessaries - won't miss those .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello everyone! 

Jan, I've been following your news most days and you are an amazing person going through all you have done in the past few weeks.

vonnie, lots of luck with your results next week

Berry, how are you keeping? I completely understand why you are feeling positive one moment and a bit negative the next, but its good to see you are keeping busy. I cut out caffeine, including chocolate and alcohol. I did however drink copious amounts of decaf tea and coffee which I won't be doing next cycle. The Dr on monday said pineapple juice and brazil nuts wont make a jot of difference.

Doodler,  What colour is Max now?!!

Peanuts, Hope your house move went well and how is the flooring looking?

Caroline, so sorry to read about your embie 

Claire, great to read all your news and don't get too stressed about your school inspection. Can someone else at work help lighten your workload?

Hannah, Please take it easy.  Your trip to Ireland sounded like a 'mare. I've used NHS helpline before when I was ill and visiting DH when he lived down South....  I know how you felt!

Mimou, how are you keeping? How did DH party go?

Jola,  it sounds like you have had a really hard time recently. Have you decided if you will go away in Dec?

My bit now......

We had our review consultation yesterday which didn't go too well. DH vas reversal didn't work so we always thought it was MF but yesterday we were told that it may also be egg factor. The senior embryologist said that in 20years she hadn't seen eggs like mine!! From what I could gather they are complete in shape but have patchy colours on them. Dr said that they couldn't confirm anything about the eggs until I go through it all again in January. I was then told that if it was egg factor that they would advise me to go for donor eggs in Cyprus. i couldn't stop  all day yesterday and this morning. I'm not ready to go for donor eggs. I want my own baby so much and worry about how I would feel using a donor egg. So all in all DH sperm are fine for ICSI and now its all about me! 

I've decided that I'm not going to have acupuncture but Reiki instead! I'm hoping that it might just calm me down a bit as i'm becoming obsessive about all this and it can't be good for me.

xxxxxxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

oh Jan - just wanted to send you a hug hearing about your 2ww test plan - however you tackle it , it is horrible to go through and I am rooting for you ! huge hugs      . So sorry to hear about BP and racing heart- after all you have been through recently - you poor thing. Glad to hear things are starting to get back on track. DO NOT rush back to work Missus!!!

Vonnie - sorry to hear about your HR worries, I would agree with Jan - don't worry too much. I was always very fit and active and the type of person to wear a hr monitor for exercise and my hr isn't that much lower - especially in the morning and when I am stressed out (would not DARE wear it at work )!) Good news that they are looking into thyroid/immune stuff for you. Good Luck !

Hannah - sorry to hear about bleeding scare in Ireland - how horrible for you ! I hope you are taking things ultra easy and having a good rest 

Dawn - hope not too much snagging ? Is your house brand new - I would love that ! We have got horrible cracks in our crumbly old tenement which are starting to give me sleepless nights - will have to get a structural survey done before Doodler has to come round with her hard hat and sledgehammer !! Happy new home !

Katerina - how are you doing ? On the twins thing, we spent the weekend with our friends and our twin godsons who will be 2 in February - they were born 1 day short of 30 weeks but are both thriving and are like the cutest wee lego minifigs ! I love the way they play together and help each other get up to high jinks. Their mum has got them in a really rigid routine that seems to work really well - she is really unflappable and takes it all in her stride.hope you are feeling ok  

Clarabelle - hope things are going well and you are relaxing into things- [email protected]@er the inspection !

Caroline Anne - I am so very sorry that your blast did not thaw. How gutting after all the d/r. I hope they can get you sorted quickly on a fresh cycle. Take care of yourself and your dh .

berry - good luck with everything.
I am doing ok. It was dh's big suprise 40th at the weekend at Coldingham sands youth hostel and it was magical withlots of  lovely friends and family from both France and here and glorious weather. Had a brilliant time and now feel a bit sad and flat like after a wedding when it has all whizzed past and everyone has gone back home.Ho hum !!

Littleareca - I just read your post and wanted to send you a big hug - sounds like a horrible shock about your possible egg issues. I hope the cycle in jan will shed more light on things . take care of yourself and your dh

hello to Doodler,Michelle,maz, jola,chook
and helen
love mimou x x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Girls  

Mimou - Thanks  


Littleareca - Thanks for the advice  I'm fine just trying to keep  busy this week... i cant wait for it to end!! I'm so sorry to hear about ur eggs, i wish you all the very best for ur nxt cycle in jan! I will keep u in my prayers!

I am so confused just now as today i have been looking around this page and i seen that when you start tx u get another AF! I never knew this?? whats this all about?? As far as i understood i phone hospital with my day 1 of cycle and then i can say good bye to AF for 9 months!! my plan  has been all upset! lol why oh why!? Could somebody explain what happens to me? I am on the short Cycle of drugs. 

Thanks to everyone for the advice about what to eat and drink on tx, you girls are really helpful! Even DH has said how lucky i am to have found you all!!  

Hello to silver, vonnie, michelle, doodler, Peanuts and everyone else! 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi there

Sorry been a rubbish FF recently, thinking of you all anyway. DH and I had a brill week off last week and then some really upsetting news last Friday. The wife of a good colleague/friend of mine (I've known him for 18 years but never really got to know his wife as they only married a couple of years ago -if you know what I mean..) died suddenly after a brain haemorrohage. She was on life support for 2 days and was the same age as me, I mean my god, how does someone come to terms with that? Just heard today that the funeral is on Friday but not sure I will make it as I've got an appt with gastroenterology at ERI.  I felt guilty last week as I was stressing about Dr Thong not phoning me back, a bit of perspective was needed anyway.

Dr Thong did phone back on Monday and I suddenly realised how matter of fact and evasive he was  . Anyway I'm staying positive whilst we have a little break from tx and trying to focus on others so am starting by helping out with my friends church youth group.  Only had one week but what mad things they get up to   , and they are great kids.

Sorry, for gloomy news post and now for having to rush off,  we can only hold those dearest to us a little closer at times   .

Take care, be back soon  and   for wherever you are in tx.

Hxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Berry - as your doing a short protocol, you'll miss out the d/r phase where you would have a bleed to thin out your womb lining.  You should start the stimulating drugs a couple of days after A/F starts, and have EC about 10-14 days after that depending on how you react to the drugs.  If all goes well with fertilisation you'll have ET about 3 days after that, and then onto your 2ww.  The one thing I've learned from all of this is that things have a tendency not to go completely to plan, so try not to get too set on things happending on certain days and try to go with the flow - makes things a lot easier on your emotions.   I'm sure you've heard the expression that this is a real rollercoaster - get ready to strap yourselves into the big dipper and be prepared for highs and lows of emotions on a daily basis! Be glad you've been spared the horrible experience of d/r!  It turns me into the b*tch from hell    .  

Mimou - glad the party went well, did you manage to keep it a secret from DH?  What do you mean about things going a bit flat after the wedding - didn't you have 2!   Maybe you need to plan another wee birthday celebration just for the two of you to look forward too .  

Littleareca - sorry you had such a horrible follow up appt  .  I'm sure there are a few other threads on here that can give you advice about egg quality, and if there is anything you can do to prepare for your txt in January.  All I know if that my eggs have been better quality on my 2nd & 3rd cycles when I was drinking milk, pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts, compared with my first cycle when I hadn't found this site for all the help and advice.  I'm hoping your cycle in Jan goes to plan and you'll not need any info on donor eggs, but just in case it might be worth speaking to Jan as she is on the list for donor eggs in Glasgow, and took less than a year to get to the top of the list.  Sending you both lots of    , please takethe time for things to sink in and look after yourselves before making any decisions.  

Jan - yes, I think a wee meltdown was in order after all you've been through, but hope your GP and your results today have put you at ease a little.  I'm sure we all beat ourselves up about loosing weight/being healthier/doing more exercise, etc, etc, but don't forget all the people who smoke, drink, take drugs and get pregnant, so I think we should be a bit easier on ourselves   .  Tye to keep up with  the positive mental attitude stuff re DH and you family and friends, and all the small good things going on in your life - like walking your dad's dog - definitely good for the soul.  Sending you big hugs   and    .  Now thinking of coverting my garage into a 'womb room' (as on Zita Wests website!!), for the fertility commune - we can all sit around, holding hands and listening to calming music (although might get bored of that and open a bottle of wine or two!!)  

Vonnie - Glad the ECG came back ok today.  Its good that the GP has taken bloods for thyroid and autoimmune testing.  This isn't quite the same as the immune testing that some of the clinics do down south for natural killer cells, but it's one of the tests that's recommended for recurrent miscarriage.  Hopefully things come back ok, but might offer some way of an explanation for your cycles so far.  Sending you big hugs    

Michelle - Ramsay is very cute,a nd thats a great name for a pooch!  Well done to DH for playing his part in the process  , and hope your appt goes well for Jan.  I know 24 moths sounds like a long time to wait, but it was 36 months when I started out!  As Doodler says, you can go to another NHS hospital if you don't mind the driving, so might be worth a look around to see what else if out there.  

Doodler - poor wee Max - does that mean he had to have another bath, or has he licked himself clean by now!  DH can stay at yours, as I don't need curry spilled on my new flooring!!     Might have beaten you to it, got all 3 toilet roll holders up on Sunday evening!  Just a bit disturbed that I now have 3 toilets to keep clean!! 

Helen - we must have crossed posts.  So sorry to hear about your friends wife, it must be awful to go thorugh soemthing liek that.  My best friend died 2 and a half years ago after a short fight with cancer, and I still don't think her husband has come to terms with it.  Was hard for us all, but him especially.  If nothing else, I hope this helps to put things in perspective and helps you focus on moving forward with things.  Sending you a big hug pet   

Big hugs to everyone, off to finish the ironing (might actually start to miss not being at MIL's!)
Dxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Feeling v sorry for myself - ended up in A&E this morning with heat pounding and blood pressure up again (164/9. Hadn't slept all night. They did another ECG (fine) and blood tests (showed raised white blood cells - my temp's up a wee bit -wondering if it's the IVIG or prednisilone since they affect the immune system - or maybe a wee bug). So I'm now on beta blockers. Waiting for clinic to call me back - don't know what they'll say tho, cos they won't want me off the meds till they know whether I'm pg or not. Back to GP tomorrow and I have a feeling I won't be back at work next week. Just want to feel OK again - wish I could stop taking all the meds  .

Helen  - I'm so sorry to hear about your friend's wife  . Like Dawn, I lost one of my best friends a few year's ago (she was killed in a climbing accident) and it just seemed so unreal that she should die at such a young age. It does make you look at things differently and shake you up - I remember feeling really vulnerable for a bit and then went through a phase of saying "what the heck" and doing things I wouldn't normally cos "life's too short" (that's when I met DH  ). 

Dawn - sorry to hear you've lost a best friend too  . It's really tough on all around, isn't it! I still miss my friend now and wonder what she'd think and say about things. They stay with you  .

Flash - well done on being proactive. You sound like a good friend  . Sorry you didn't get as much as you'd have hoped from your feedback. Taking a break can definitely help put things in perspective though, and help you focus on what to do next.

Going to my Mum's this afternoon while Dad and DH go to cinema - decided Quantum of Solace probably wasn't best idea for blood pressure  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all the kind word about my HR and bloods.  I bit more relaxed about things, been checking my heart rate will watching TV DH thinks I'm mad.  Mimou and Jan thanks for the advice and the benefits of your experience.

Jan,    for you.  How are you feeling now?  I think you should get a Drs note and not go to work next week if anything you need time to relax and get over this wee bug you've got.  You've been through so much over the past 3 weeks you deserve some down time.

Helen, Sorry to hear about your friend's wife, it does put things into perspective doesn't it?

Dawn, how's the house move.

Doing okay, just got to wait for the results now.  I wouldn't be surprised it there is a problem with my thyriod as my Mum has problems with hers.

Hello to everyone else.

Vonnie xx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Quick post!

Has anyone used DHEA to improve egg quality/quantity?

xxxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Little Arca,

Don;t know much about it but I do know it doesn't increase quantity but there are arguements that quality may improve the Poor Responder thread are pretty clued up on it 

Vonnie


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello everyone  

Sorry I've no time for personals just now, or to read the pages of posts from when I was last on   Just wanted to let everyone know that I am thinking of them and hope things are going well whatever stage you are at      

Thanks to everyone for their kind wishes and congratulations on the arrival of our gorgeous wee (well maybe not quite so small to many people's minds     ) boy     We've had a bit of an eventful time of it but have been home a week and a half and trying to find our feet. I expect I won't be on here half as much as I used to, as there just aren't enough hours in the day for everything, but my thoughts are always with everyone.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm feeling so so so anxious just now, i just want AF to arrive!!! I really I'm going through positive and negative moments just now, my positive thoughts are "I've been tested for everything and my fertility is perfect! so my wee embryo should take!" and my negative thoughts are "It might just not work, nature sometimes fails!!" I feel like this constent, poor DH has to keep listening to me repeating myself!!!  

What is the main reasons ICSI/IVF fails? is it the embryo or the lining of the womb? 
Sorry if i keep asking the same qns i keep feeling that i need reassured! 

Berry xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Just back from my house. Got most of the flooring down now, only the kitchen to go and that won't be in until the end of the month. Will get our furniture delivered on Saturday morning and then the fun of finding things and unpacking our life begins!!  Just hope its dry as don't want muddy feet all over the flooring and new carpet! DH has just told me that we'll be without broadband for a couple of weeks , so might have to pop up to the in-laws to check up on how you're all doing.

Had a bit of a wobbler over the last couple of days thinking we're mad to start a thawed cycle so close to moving in, and was considering postponing it for a month. But then as we're hoping to do a natural FET we couldn't do it over Christmas so would have to wait til January. Still haven't made my mind up, will hopefully have a better idea of how I'm feeling after the weekend. 

Berry -  I know its so hard waiting for txt to start , but it'll be here before you know it, and you'll need all your energy for that. Have you thought about a hypnotherapy CD to help you relax and focus on preparing yourself for txt? A few of us have the natal hypnotherapy IVF companion CD, and I've found it really useful to try to relax on the run up and during a cycle, you can find out more at: http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/115727/93841.html I'm afraid there are no easy answers to your question about why IVF/ICSI fails - its one of the hardest parts to this whole process that they can't tell you 'why'., as you say even nature fails. Try to focus on each step of the process at a time, and focus on the end goal  

Elaine - fab to hear from you  Congrats again on your wonderful new arrival  Hope things calm down soon and you get a chance to enjoy things, and pop on to tell us how its all going.

Vonnie - Glad you've managed to relax a bit more about your HR & bloods - although checking your heart rate while watching TV doesn't sound like you're relaxing!

Jan - oh hun, sorry to hear about your trip to A&E, but hope the beta blockers do the trick  What did the clinic advise when they called back? Think you definitely need another week off work to put your feet up and look after yourselves 

Big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## margesimpson (Sep 8, 2008)

all,
I haven't posted on this thread before, but I've been reading along for a wee while and just wanted to say hello.
Peanuts - there seem to be so many difficult decisions to make in this process and it obviously doesn't get any easier. Life has a way of surprising us though, so wouldn't it just be the way that the cycle would go really well, just when the rest of your life is bedlam?
Littlearca - I'm so sorry to hear about your bad news, but the more I read on these threads, the more I believe that we need to chance all possibilities before we give up hope. 
Berry55 - it's so understandable to feel the way you are, but keep positive, you've done all you can to make this work. How about trying to rest and distract yourself at the same time with indulgent TV or a really good book? That's how I normally avoid thinking too much (which I'm almost always doing ), which seems to make things a little easier, if very unproductive.
Berry - good luck with cycling.   
Vonnie, can I ask - when should be go for immune testing?
Jan - thinking of you, and thinking that you're due a bit of good luck   
Hello to everyone else, it's so nice to find you all and know we're not alone in this.

Could I also ask a me-thing please? What do you all think about Dr Thong vs. Dr Irvine? We're obviously hugely male factor, so should we be trying to see Dr Irvine?

Thanks, Mx


----------



## kittensdtm (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi,

Just starting out on this long journey. Can anyone advise me as to whether ERI freezes sperm e.g. from TESE (on NHS) and it would also help to know the typical time line from initial app. with fertility clinic to ICSI cycle.

Any help will be much appreciated cos I don't really have a clue right now!  

Thanks,

Kittensdtm xx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi kittensdtm
me and my fiance had our first appointment with dr irvine  at eri on the 14th oct we have been put on ivf wating list is is up  to 24 months. my fiance had testicular cancer 2 years ago and before the surgery the froze 3 samples.

hope this helps xxx
luv michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Sorry no time for personals - just into work and trying to do some studying before I start at 9am.
Just wanted to say - 
Michelle - are you going for NHS funded cycle? 
If you are going private (we had to) then the waiting list is normally 6 months - we had our first appointment in January 2008, DP had his op in April and we started ICSI cycle in June.  
Did have to pay £4,300 though but obviously dont grudge a penny of it.
They got 6 straws from DP's op and they have frozen them. (well 5 of them).
Hope that makes sense.  Good luck with everything!

Hello to everyone - hope you all have a good day.

Hannahxx


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi hannah
my wee sis has same name lol
yeah we going for nhs as they have said if we go private then we lose cycles form nhs so i think we will leave private if it dosen' work with our nhs chances. Do you think im doing right?

michelle xxxxxx


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi michelle
We would have waited for NHS cycle too but I didnt want to leave it too long because of my age (I am 35) and also because DP had visectomy years ago whcih could not be reversed, we were not entitled to NHS cycle.

If I was your age - I would leave it for NHS cycle - quite right.  

Hannahx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi - jan - just wanted to say so sorry to read your post - not surprised you are feeling sorry for yourself.  
Jola


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

What a chatty lot we are just now . Is the damp weather driving us indoors for some serious curling up-on-the-sofa-time? Maybe that's just me when the Xmas decorations start to appear!

I was kind of relieved to find out that I can go to my friend's wife's funeral on Friday as it doesn't clash with my hospital appt. As it was so sudden, I just really _*need * _ to be there to see him and all the family as I havent had the chance to so far. Not looking forward to it but hopefully seeing all of us will bring some comfort to her loved ones..

michelle - yeah, as hannah said i think going for nhs cycles is the best option at the moment and you never know going private may never have to figure in your plans at all 

kittensdm - Hi and welcome  Usually time line can be up to about 6 months from first being seen (altho that was for us as we were referred privately initially). Sorry not sure what TESE is but eri certainly do freezing.

marge - Hi and welcome to you too  . I dont know Dr Irvine at all and have some misgivings about Dr Thong but i suppose in general he is OK. The other girls may tell you more about Dr I. good luck with txt!

Dawn - How you doing  . Oh, all the fun of unpacking things that need a home (and not jsut the spare bedroom floor as we did for, like 6 months!!) but all the essentials in so hurray for that! Difficult decision but as you say, have a think and if you think January is a better time, relax and enjoy your new home for a bit, throw a party! and enjoy the festive season, all the best,   

Hi to everyone 
Take care
Hxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi guys,
Didn't feel the clinic were very helpful yesterday - seemed quite defensive, "nothing to do with anything we've given you". Said the medics shouldn't blame it all on the IVF - could be totally unrelated. So I feel like I was really left on my own with it - everyone saying to call the other person! Still, I didn't have the nasty hammering heart last night and saw my own GP today and she was nice. The beta blockers must be doing their stuff, as my BP was 130/80 - normal! Pulse is still a bit high at 90, but that's still better than the 110 it was yesterday and she says the beta blockers would take a couple of days to take full effect. She thinks the cause is "multifactoral" - ie lots of things combined: the drugs, the hormones, the existing borderline BP and the stress and worry. Once all this is out the way, they'll take me off the beta blockers and do a 24 hour monitoring thing and then either leave me be or give me a different drug (the one I'm on is really only used if you're pg). Sounds sensible to me. Course, me being me, I'm still worried it's a tumour in some gland or other, or the beginning of heart failure, but I'm going to try and keep the worry down for a bit  . I'm signed off for next week and back to see the GP a week today.

Sadly, I did a First response test this morning (one of the "test 6 days early" ones - I'm 5 days early) and it was negative. I know it's not 100% accurate at this stage, but I'm sure myself that it's correct. I've always known when I've been pg, and I really don't feel it this time. I'm OK - we really weren't expecting a pg out of this cycle, more a diagnostic process - but I think it'll hit me when DH goes back to work and I have to call the clinic and give them the official answer next Wednesday. Christmas will be a bit sad too, but we've been through this before and we've survived and we'll do it again. 

M - Dr Irvine doesn't do the actual IVF stuff - he's on the investigative side and NHS treatment of other kinds - though he would do your first apt and refer you on if you needed it. If you're fairly sure you'll be going down the IVF path, it might be as well to see Dr Thong if you get a choice. Good luck with it all - this is a really great board for support and information - the girls on here are the best  !

Dawn - Furniture - how exciting!! It'll be nice to make the new place a proper home with all your own stuff. Annoying about the broadband though - still, it'll give the in-laws a chance to wean themselves off your company  .

Jola - thanks for thinking of me  . How are you?

Elaine - Congratulations!!! Do you know, I somehow managed to miss that your wee one had arrived. Fantastic news  . Hope you manage to wade through the nappies to let us know how you're getting on sometimes  .

Helen - i'm glad you can make it to the funeral. I'm sure your being there will mean a lot to the family. I remember my mum saying how much comfort she got from seeing so many folk at my granny's funeral - it made her feel supported and less alone.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## kittensdtm (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks guys ,

It's helpful to get all the info I can-especially on which specialists have decent repuations. Good reading all your posts, hope everyone is well.

Tara xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi girls, how are you all?

I am having such a bad day! Last night i found out my AUNT yes my AUNT is preg!!! I am now possibly gonna have a 1st cousin the same age as my baby(i hope)! oh my god! lol oh weird! Anyway, I'm so upset by this and lastnight i had a complete break down! I was crying 2 DH and saying 'why has this happend to us!! i don't understand what I've done wrong!!' DH was gob smaked by the way i reacted, i think he felt really bad. Anyway, i felt like a crazy woman. 

My AF is due 2 arrive and i can feel like coming... i  just want her to get a move on! I think I'm getting myself so so worked up! I'm even looking things up on the internet on 'why ivf fails' and i haven't even bloody started yet! I think i might need to go to counseling soon! lol I'm really getting myself stressed, i cant sleep at night for worrying about it all. 

Sorry for the rant! I feel a bit better!!   

berryx xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

BFN - knew it would be but still so sad  .


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

hi girls,
jan, I am so sorry. Of course it still hurts.  
I'm thinking of you.

berry - I know how you feel. I think that one of the hardest things about this awful situation is that it becomes almost impossible to react well to other people's happy news about babies and pregnancy. There are lots of threads on the site about it. At first my dh did not undertsand why i found it so upsetting when other people got pregnant, but I got him to read some of the stuff on here and it really helped him to undertsand. But I still hate the fact that I feel like this - I feel as if my personality is being twisted.

Helen - hope the funeral goes well - glad you can make it - you are quite right, it is so important. 

Hi everyone else, and welcome new people. I am very bad at personals I'm afraid, but it doesn't mean that I am not reading and thinking about you all and ending good vibes.

Jola


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Jan ,

just wanted to say how sorry I am to read your news. I know you were'nt holding out big hopes for a bfp, but however you try to cope with it and steel yourself, it is still horribly painful. I am thinking of you and send heartfelt    . I hope you have had some better news on the bp and h/b front. Don't rush back to work- look after yourself and your dh.
take care,
love
mimou x x x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

silver  - I'm so sorry to hear you news, I'm thinking of you and your dh.  


Jola - thanks for that comment.... its good to know I'm not alone. I've actually been very very down for the past couple of days. AF is due and i just want her to hurry the F up! so can get started on tx... but she is making me wait (even though my due date is Tuesday i want it 2 come early.. thats how anxious I'm being!) 

xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Jan-       gutted for you my dear as you know.No matter how you try and say to yourself well this tx won't work either so I'm resigned to failure at the start its still a huge emotional blow. You've pulled out all the stops financially, physically, emotionally to do this cycle after all your losses and its pretty devastating when your tiny hopes are dashed because really they are huge hopes for maybe this extensive tx will work.Also because it was a CGH normal embie your hopes are raised even further.Its very cruel after putting your body through all the immune drugs.here for you both  

hello to everyone else- I'll try and catch up tomorrow girls- up to my neck still in the house

dx


----------



## Katerina x (Jun 14, 2007)

Hello Jan - just wanted to send you all my sympathy.  You are so brave to have put yourself through everything this cycle threw at you, and its gutting to have even tiny hopes crushed.  Hoping you and dh can keep being strong  

Berry, Jola - you're not at all alone, I think all of us knows that feeling ranging from huge sadness when a real friend gets pg but you know you can't share it with them to just feeling kicked in the teeth at other people's luck.  And then obsessive watching of pg people at work or anywhere else you come across them  .  I know I'm now one of the lucky ones, but you don't forget - and you WILL be too soon  

Take care,

katerina x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jola, Mimou, Berry, Katerina and Doodler - thank you girls  ,

Had a nice walk with my dad and the dog, but it's not been the best day. 

Berry and Jola - know what you mean about others' pgs - MIL told us today that another cousin is expecting their 2nd baby - having said they didn't want any more. Due at the same time as my BIL and SIL are due. Think the news could have waited, since we were calling to tell her the cycle had failed, but I know she wasn't doing it to hurt us. 

DH goes back to work tomorrow - not looking forward to that at all  . Mum is busy with visitors from abroad all week and dad has his next big checkup for his cancer on Tuesday - desperately   that he's still in remission. I've also got a date to meet a friend's new baby on Thursday. She had 6 mcs before she had no1 and this is no2 - I know she'll understand if I don't feel up to it on the day, bless her. Will try to fill the week with some work (nothing too taxing, mind  ) and I'm meeting up with a friend who's also been throught the mc/IF mill too. 

The worst thing I can do is to sit by myself at home, so I'm going to try to balance the rest I need for the BP and keeping busy enough so I don't get too down and sorry for myself. Well, that's the aim anyway  !

Doodler - you are a star. Stressful as this cycle has been, it would have been much more so without your wise words on the end of a text/phone/computer  . We're both due some serious good luck somewhere down the line - sooner rather than later would be nice  . Have taken heed of the warnings on coming off steroids. Luckily the clinic has already given me the bit of paper with instructions on how to reduce them, and I'm not going to come off them altogther till I've passed their test date. Feeling a wee bit shakey/weak muscled - think that might be a wee bit of withdrawal - or it could be the beta blockers  . Have been having the most bizarre feelings of my hair standing on end - turns out that's a side-effect of the BBs - how wierd and specific is that?!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## kittensdtm (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Jan- just wanted to let you know I'm thinking about you . It must be so difficult right now but keep strong-you've come this far and you need to keep going. All my love to you honey.   for your dad too.

Berry- keep cool, try to do some destressing and relaxation stuff. It's the best mindset to help the physical side of things (AF and successful pg). I know exactly how you feel when you say you're acting like a crazy lady! My DH is putting up with me but I think he is a bit guffumped by all the emotions I'm flying around right now. One minute I'm happy and the next I'm bawling cos I've seen a baby or someone is talking about pregnancy. People can be so insensitive without even realising or meaning it.

love to you all 

Kittens


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Jan,   I was gutted to read your news.  You'd been through so much this cycle I was   for a positive result for you.  Hope you find things to take your mind off things this week, and   that your dad gets good news tomorrow.

I guess its too soon to decide what your next step will be but you know that whatever your do we'll are here for you.

Take care 
Vonnie


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jan
Just wanted to say that I am so sorry it was a BFN.  Hope you manage to find some nice relaxing things to do.  I completely understand about not maybe feeling up to meeting your friend - she will understand though.  Thats what friends are all about.

I hope your dad gets some good news today too.

Thinking of you.

Hannahx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi Jan,
Just to say so sorry to hear it was a BFN for you.  for good news for your Dad this week as well. With all your investment of time, physical and emotional energy     these will be difficult days for you and DH but you _*will * _ get through them together. Hope you find a little peace this week and take it easy 

Thinking of you.
Helenx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

AF is here!! whooo hooooo!!!  

I have to go to RI 2morrow and i can get my drugs and get started! i'm soooooo excited now!! What will happen? 

I just need to keep positive and hope it will all work      

xxxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning Girls,

How is everyone.  After a bit of advice was at the Drs today for a whole load of test results and was wondering if any of you had any experience with thryoid issues, basically my T3 anf T4 results came back with the normal ranges but TSH wasn't and my Dr has diagnosed Hashimoto Syndrome, heard of it? 

I know I need to speak to the Fertility Dr about this but any advise would be must appreciated

Vonnie


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Mornign girls - warning - this is a MEGA post.

I just got a lot of info through for this Mind Body coursewhich I will do next year. I copied the flyer, I got and the infor I received today, so bare with me, I hope this works.

Basically this is something I heard of a while ago when there was an evening seminar in edinburgh with lots of info about alternative techniques for (against?) infertility. My acupuncturist (Rachel and Fiona at Napier) then lent me the book "Conquering Infertility" by Dr Domar - a very good read. Wish I had come acrossthis earlier.

I copy the course info below - hope this works:

Mind Body Programme for Fertility
Helping others to help themselves

It is likely that every woman on the planet who has experienced infertility has heard from someone, or from lots of someones, to "just relax" or to "stop trying so hard and you will get pregnant". Telling someone who is doing everything in her power to conceive a healthy baby to "just relax" is insulting, demeaning, and insinuates that her stress level is causing her infertility.
What is the relationship between stress and infertility? 
The research carried out in this field shows that there is in fact a relationship between stress and infertility. First of all, infertility clearly causes stress. Women undergoing infertility treatment have equivalent distress levels to women undergoing treatment for cancer, heart disease, or HIV+ disease. Stress has physiological effects that will alter the balance of hormones in the body-especially relating to fertility. Whilst stress may not be the cause of infertility, the effects of stress on the body can exacerbate fertility problems.
The Mind Body Programme for Fertility offers a range of techniques, including relaxation strategies and cognitive restructuring, to help reduce the physiological and psychological symptoms of stress.
The 10 week programme is based on Dr Alice D. Domar's renowned Mind Body Programme currently being run worldwide. The programme is aimed at anyone undergoing fertility treatment or experiencing problems conceiving naturally. The 10 week programme is designed to help women and couples take back some control of their life and clinically reduce symptoms of stress, depression and anxiety associated with infertility. Infertility can be an isolating condition and only those who have experienced a life affected by fertility related problems, can comprehend just how difficult and distressing it can be. 
Goals of Programme
Decrease Isolation surrounding Infertility
Reduce Physical symptoms of Stress
Learn the art of self nurture, effective communication & coping with negative emotions
The Mind Body Programme for Fertility take place at : 
Edinburgh:
direction
18 Walker Street
Edinburgh, EH3 7LP

Glasgow: 
The David Lloyd Centre 
Cockleshill Park 
Arkleston Road 
Renfrew, PA4 0RA

The costs for the programme are currently being reviewed.

Session 1:
›› Introduction to group leader/counsellors
›› Explanation of mechanisms of programme
›› Relationship between stress and infertility
›› Side effect and consequences of stress
›› Introduction to relaxation techniques
›› Assignment of buddy

Session 2*: 
›› Diaphragmatic breathing
›› Mini relaxation
›› Learning Effective Communication

Session 3: 
›› The art of self-nurturance
›› Learning to care for yourself

Session 4*: 
›› Person-centred approach to dealing with everyday life
›› General lifestyle information

Session 5: 
›› The pros and cons of exercise 
›› Introduction to Hatha yoga

Session 6: 
›› Intro to stress management
›› Session 1 of Cognitive restructuring

Session 7*: 
›› Partners attend mini-support group for men
›› Emotional Expression
›› Coping with and effectively expressing anger

Session 8: 
›› Session II of cognitive restructuring

Session 9 (Full Day-Sunday Session)*: 
›› Day spent with partners/husbands
›› Hatha Yoga
›› Reducing stress with humour
›› Life Road Map
›› Paired Listening

Session 10: 
›› Assertiveness training
›› Goal Setting
›› Summary and reflection of programme

*Husbands/partners are invited to attend

The 10 week programme costs
£290 for Women
£100 for Men
(payment options available)

If you would like to enroll on the Programme or would like further information, please contact

Seeta: 07507 862 485 
Juliet: 0131 551 3171
Email: [email protected] www.mindbodyfertility.co.uk

Here comes the important bit - Juliet sent me the dates for the first course in Edinburgh. Please note: they plan three courses this year in Edinburgh and I believe they also still (or again) run courses in Glasgow - so don't panic, if you do not make it onto the first course.

Juliets e-mail:

Hello Caroline

I thought I would quickly paste the dates for the first course below - to be held at the office of direction, 18 Walker Street, Edinburgh, EH3 7LP.

Can you let anyone you know who is interested to register an interest by the end of November (no obligation) so that I can send them all the pre-programme information in December. There will be a pre-intake interview date w/c 5 January 2009 details will follow.

Course will start Thursday 12th February 2009 6 - 9 pm and follow; 19th, 26th Feb, 5th, 12th, 19th, 26th March, 2nd April, Sat 4th April (full day 10 - 4, to be there by 9.30 am), Thursday 9th April. To be held at rooms of direction, 18 Walker Street, Edinburgh, EH3 7LP. Close Out sessions to be held w/e 18th/19th April 2009 to be held 13a Inverleith Place, Edinburgh, EH3 5QE.

Kind regards
Juliet Le Page


Hope this is helpful - I just like the idea of doing something good for yourself to help pull yourself out of this misery. Big  to you all.

Caroline

/links


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

just wanted to let u all know that we went to appointment at ERI and we have been told me are not allowed to start until jan now. I am absolutely devastated! I god scanned today and the nurses said i have fantastic Ovarys and have got 18 follicles on right ovary and about 8 on the other and there is a high chance i will over stim as I'm on short protocol. So because there is not enough space in freezer or sumthing i don't really understand we are not allowed to start. I am so so so gutted.... DH is devastated... this is the 1st time i have seen him cry over this tx as we have done so much to make this tx this month work i.e taking time off work, he has  giving up smoking, I've not even been eating chocolate!!!!! FOR **** SAKE! I'M SO SO SO SO ANGRY!!!     I'm devastated.... and to top it all off DR Thong is overseas!!! so no1 can help us!!   

thanks for listening to my rant....

xxxx


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello,

Berry - I can understand that you are gutted - that is so disappointing. Maybe you want to give yourself some time and then ring the clinic again and asked all the details that you did not understand
? I think sometimes, when you have such a shock, they think they explain things well, but it does not all make sense. But you deserve to understand the reason for their decision.
Overstimulation is a serious issue and the clininc will have to protect you and your health. 
I hope you and your Dh will be alright. It is the hardest thing to see your Dh cry. I will be thinking of you both and send you a  .

Take care,

caroline


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

AnneS - Thank you. DH rang clinic when we got home becausewhat we understood didn't really make sense to us. The sister explained that as I'm only 21 there is a high risk of Overstimulation, i understand why they cant do it but it still doesn't make any sense to me as to why they wont do it now... because this issue is gonna be there in January too. The Sister said something about because Xmas is next month the timing is not good as clinic will be closed... but that is over 1 month away so i still don't get it. DR Thong is away on holiday at  the moment but DH also phoned him and left a message... he will be phoning us back on Friday to see what can be done. By Friday i will be on day 5 of my cycle and nothing can be done then, can it? I'm so so upset. We had built our hopes up for starting and now we just got a big slap in the face! Also something to do with there not being enough room in the freezer this week! how **** is that!!


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi Berry..really wanted to post and send you a big  

We were meant to start IVF last month but they found a cyst on one of my ovaries, so had to get tests done, which came back fine, but by the time this happened I have to wait until AF starts this month, as we are going for short protocol as well.

We were gutted as well as we had set ourselves up to start. My AF is due any day now so will have to go through it again and walk down that dreaded corridor to EFREC.

I really feel for you

xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi folks,

Thank you so much for all the kinds words - you lot are great  ! I'm feeling pretty low, obviously, and quite weepy  . Took the dog for a walk today and a couple got out the car in front of me to walk their's and the woman was very pg. I sat in the car and nearly went home again. Managed to persuade myself to get out and get moving but lurked as far behind them as I could.

Can't wait to stop all the drugs - calling the clinic tomorrow and won't be taking no for an answer. DH is in a foul mood and not nice to be around just now, which really isn't helping my mood. I know he's sad and disappointed too, just wish he could manage to be less unpleasant to be around  . Still worried about the blood pressure/ heart rate stuff, but it does seem to be a little better - not so aware of the thumping heart. I think we're coming close to the end of our ttc journey. I'm going to try to get a hysteroscopy, since that seems the thing to do these days if you've had losses and we'll see what that throws up, but I won't be doing another IVF cycle, except possibly for 1 go with donor eggs. All this will have to wait until the BP issue is dealt with anyway.

On the good news front - my dad's checkup went well. He'll need to wait for blood results, but they poked and prodded him and his lymph nodes seem to be fine. All being well, they don't want to see him again till March next year. Can't tell you how pleased I am  !

Caroline - I'm very tempted by that course - esp reducing stress  . Unfortunately it's on the same night as my choir, so I'd have to make a decision there.

I have a bit of news for you all, which might hopefully benefit all of us. Some of you might remember quite a while ago that I spoke about a support group starting in Edinburgh. Well, finally it's underway! I've been given the go ahead to let you lot know about it now. It is a support group for childless people (the blokes are allowed too) coping with any stage of infertility. If you are interested in coming along and want to know more, please PM me - I don't want to put exact times and locations out on the net.

Berry - it must be so frustrating to have your treatment put off, but I think they're really thinking about your health. OHSS can be very serious and can start at any time in your treatment from stims, to egg collection to after embryo transfer. As the clinic will be closed over Christmas, I can see that they might be concerned that you wouldn't have the optimum access to the help you need should it happen to you. I suspect the freezer issue is related to this. If you show signs of OHSS, they sometimes have to cancel your cycle before you get to egg collection (that nearly happened to me on my first cycle). Sometimes, they'll let you go to egg collection, but then they freeze all the embryos to let your hormones settle down and would replace embies on a later FET cycle. This is because the most likely time for OHSS to happen is actually if you get pg during an overstimulated cycle. Obviously, if you've got a possible 26 eggs in there, that could be a lot of embies to freeze. I wonder if they'll now want you to downregulate rather than do short protocol. I know you must be so upset to have everything up in the air, but do trust them - I'm sure that they're just being really careful to make sure you have the safest most successful cycle they can give you.

Hi to everyone else,
Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Silver - Thank you for your kind words. DH and I are feeling a bit better now. I felt so upset as i was all ready to start and hadn't even thought of not starting so it was like a slap in the face. 

IrishLady - Thanks for the   I'm sorry to hear about ur canceled tx also, its a pain in the bum isn't it! I wish u all the very best for your tx.  

Hello and thank you to everyone else. 

I was wondering if anyone could tell me as today the nurses were not very helpful. I was told i has 18 folices on the right ovary and i am sure she said 8 on the left. Is this a good thing or a bad thing? This is pre treatment, and on 2nd day of AF. I been tested for everything and I'm fine, no fertility issues. Now I'll need to add a new ticker.... my countdown to January!  I'm gonna be crazy   by next year lol

xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Berry - your follicle count is great. It's quite normal to have a different levels on each side. I have one ovary that puts out more than the other. 26 follicles at day 2 is your "antral" count - these are follicles containing the potential eggs. Once they give you the stimulating drugs, some/most/all of those follicles are "recruited" - that is, a certain number of those follicles are stimulated into producing eggs. How many follicles grow and produce eggs depends on your age, your own hormones, the dose of drugs etc. This is why they're concerned about OHSS - the younger you are, the more likely it is that more of those follicles will produce eggs. With no diagnosed problems, the chances are that you will produce a really good crop. With luck, all it's going to take is introducing your DH's sperm to the eggs and you'll get a BFP - the girls who've been on here who's issues have been male factor have had quite a bit of success. Fingers crossed!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Been away for long weekend so just on to catch up.

*Jan*-  am so sorry to hear that it didn't work out. I know you weren't hopeful, but it sucks never the less  Here for you always. Hope you and DH are able to talk about it and come through it together 

*Berry*- so sorry cycle was cancelled but as Jan has said things look good from a starting point of view regarding follies and potential eggs  ERI will obviously be watching you closely for signs of OHSS so best to do your cycle when there is no risk of having to miss scans etc.. due to Xmas holidays. I know how hard it is to psych yourself up again but hopefully impending Christmas parties etc.. will help to distract you a little 

Will be back later in week, thinking of you all

Love
Maz x


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Silver - Thank your for Ur response. I completely understand now.... i was far to upset and shocked yesterday to understand.... i was like "whats wrong with me? why have i got this? I'm i abnormal?" I am such a paranoid person, and am always worrying. Your reply really helped me into understanding in detail why i have so many follicles at this time of AF, You have put my mind at ease... thank for that   

Mavz - Thanks  Your right, xmas will distract me and b4 i know it Jan will be here and time to go! I know its the best thing for me overall, but yesterday i felt so crushed as i had put everything into starting this month. DH and I are self employed so DH had been off work as we work with high heat and he was advised by our acupuncturist to try and get time away from this heat as she thinks this could be the problem for low count. So DH is annoyed that he had to pay the manager to work over time and then its gonna have to be done again in January..... not to mention all of the money we have spent on acupuncture, supplaments, hypnotherapy Cd's ETC... but as i told DH it will benefit us for January if we keep everything up!

Hi to everyone else, My rant stage has now passed lol sorry for it!!!

I was just wondering if someone could tell me what will happen now? Yesterday the nurse told me i start in January now.... so will i get a letter through to confirm this? I will prob phone clinic today to ask as yesterday my brain went to mush! Thanks everyone for all your support  

*xxxxxx*


----------



## AnneS (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi again,

Berry - glad you feel better and that it all makes a littel more sense now. The girls here are always full of advice.  

Maz - how are you and your little one?? How do you even reach the computer?? Wading carefully through tons of toys I imagine  

Jan - I am so sorry that you had such a difficult time. Dispapointmetn sucks, no matter how much we prepare ourselves. Here is a   for you! The support groud sounds fab. After sending my mega post I thought about something similar. Mainly because the Mind Body course costs money and most of us are short of that   . I thought maybe if we could meet up regularly and read through one of the self help books or something like that so that meetings have a little structure?? I will pm you as obviously you have prepared something - great stuff!!!

Everyone: thinking of you, sorry for being on-off but am trying to get back into a normal life - whatever that is...
Question: as I have now turned 38 and fell suitably ancient and considering that we have a place on the IVF waiting list for February, do you thin it would be silly to ask to postpone treatment until spring ?? That way we could maybe relax a little more, take advantage of the Mind Body course and as I am now officially old anyhow I am sure a few months difference are probably neither here nor there?? Am I just bonkers?? I now this might be hard to read for some of you, but sometimes I get this niggeling little thought whether this is all worht it? Do I still want a child?? Sorry about the ME ME ME ...   
It just has been such a long journey and I would like my life back ...

Love you all.

Caroline


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry about this but a bit of a me post here as I'm after a bit of advice, I had my TSH levels tested in September after my ec as the Drs were a bit concerned that my heart rate was on the high side, results came back at 3.6 which was in the normal ranges for them.  My T4 was normal as well. 

I happened to be at a private Drs (long story) but he checked my TSH again and it came back at 0.03 !!! again T3 and T4 were normal.  He said I have Hashimoto Disease and has precribed my Thyroixine, my concern is that his results are wrong and I don't want to start the medication yet.  My thryoid antibodies were raised as well

I'm going to see my usual Dr in 3 weeks and was thinking of not starting the medication before I get a 2nd opinon, has anyone had a dodgy tsh reading before and do yo think I should get a 2nd opinon?

Thanks
Vonnie


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Vonnie,

My TSH is normal, but my free T4 was low, so I'm on thyroxine but I don't know much about your side of it. I would get another opinion (GP?) - the two readings sound very different for such a short amount of time (best of 3  ). Also, not sure about this (Maz would be the one to ask) but my understanding from my doc is that the thyroxine is likely to make  TSH lower - because the drug will make the body think it's producing enough of it's own so will produce less of the Thyroid Stimulating Hormone. And possibly, again, with very limited knowledge so please check with someone who knows more than me - since your T3 and T4 levels are normal, your body might be producing enough thyroxine and the drug could push it too high. The thyroid antibody bit is interesting - and def worth checking out further - as that's one of the immune things they look for when they test for rec mc (and it's treatable!).

Worth posting a query in the direct support section of the message boards - under "Ask a Nurse" and "Ask a Pharmacist" (where you will probably get a reply from the lovely Maz  ). Good luck!

Love
Jan xx

Hope they get it sorted for you.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jan,

Thanks for the advice, my gut feel is to get a 2nd opinion from my GP, made an appt but its not until Dec.  At least with all these results the Drs may be able to help me out in terms of findoing out why this ain't happening for us, will go armed to the GCRM with it!!

Could do with all this though as it will it be on my mind throughout my holiday, off to Lanzarote on Friday for 9 days - can't wait.

Y


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

So sorry I've not been on, been so busy with house things I hadn't managed to make it to the in-laws to catch up on posts.  Will be another week before we're connected to the WWW at home, so might not be on til then - sorry!

Jan - sending you a massive hug  , was so sorry to hear your news.  Like everyone I was holding out hope for you, you've been through so much in this cycle so was hoping that it would have ended with some good news.   , Really glad to hear your dad's good news, at least thats something to be positive about  .  Well done on gettingout of the car and going for a walk with the dog with the prg couple in front of you, that was very brave and you should be proud of yourself.  Try not to push yourself so hard though, you need to look after yourselves in the coming days and weeks.  Take care and more big hugs    

Berry - sorry about your cancelled cycle, I've been there myself a couple of times, and its horrible  , but the Drs don't make these decisions lightly and they have your health as a top priority.  You're not 'abnormal', judging by your age and follie count you're probably one of the most normal people on here!   OHSS is a very serious condition, and you would need daily visits to the hospital for scans and monitoring to make its not taking a turn for the worst, which definitely wouldn't be possible over the festive period.  I hope you can come to terms with the disappointed, distract yourself with festive things and plan for January.  

Vonnie -   hope a second opinion can sort out the confusion between your 2 results, and as you say it might give you a bit more insight into whats going on.    So have you definitely decided to go to GCRM?

Helen - glad you got the time off to go to funeral, hope it goes ok, thinking of you   

Sorry no more time for personals, DH is annoying me to take him home and feed him!  
Thinking about you all, and hope to catch up properly when I get hooked up.
Waiting for AF to put in an appearance to start natural FET - should be next week sometime!  
Take care and big hugs all round
Dxx


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,  

Jan, so, so sorry to hear your news.   Look after yourself and DH.  

Berry, what a shame about your treatment being cancelled, but remember they are only looking after you.  On the cycle buddies thread I was on there's a girl who has just spent 2 weeks in hospital due to OHSS.  It didn't sound nice.  January isn't far away now and I'm starting treatment around then too!!    Did you manage to get in touch with anyone at the hosp today?

Peanuts, wow, didn't realise you were possibly starting treatment next week!  Thats brilliant.  Lots and lots of      

Vonnie, Sorry I can't help you but like Jan says, it might be worth asking on the Ask a Nurse boards.  
Also thanks for pointing me in the direction of the Poor Responders board.  I've ordered a pack of DHEA now and am just waiting on it arriving.  I took a look at the Centre for Human Reproduction in New York, amongst others, and it all seems to say that taking DHEA can improve the quality of eggs.  I'm going to take less than the recommended 70mg a day, more likely I'll take 50mg.  I just hope that ERI don't have any issues with me doing this.  

Caroline,  I guess that only you can decide if you want to go through the treatment in February or wait until April/May time.  Though, if you are feeling stressed at the moment then it might be a good idea to go on the Mind Body course to try and prepare you for the treatment ahead and put you in a positive frame of mind.

Not much has been happening in my world, AF has been a bit confusing this month by stopping and starting and taking longer to arrive than usual.  I'm not sure if its like that due to the last ICSI cycle or because I've started taking Vit B complex.  I had a blood test today for FSH and thats about it!  I can't wait for January AF to arrive, and I've got the perfect excuse to stop drinking alcohol and tea and coffee....it's my new years resolution.  Brilliant!!  

take care everyone
xxxx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Peanuts - thank you  

Littleareca - ohhh we will be cycle buddies!!!! what part of jan is ur AF due? I'm usually due on the 10th so like the 2nd week of jan! maybe we will bump into eachother at RI  I never spoke to anybody at hospital today as DH reminded me that DR Thong will be giving us a call on Friday so I'll speak to him. 

When i had a ultrasound scan to check for infertility would PCOS have shown up on this? or even the ultrasound scan i had yesterday? 

Take care everyone 

berry xxx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Vonnie - how stressful for you. Its odd how it takes so long for these issues to emerge, and then when they do you have no idea whats going on. I had a cycle at GCRM - they are very friendly and attentive, but it didnt work, whereas the one at the ERI, where as you know they can be a bit slap dash in terms of their manner- did work. So I can't say anythting about the results, but it is a very pleasant place, and that counts for something. We don't have a car, so the journey was quite stressful - I wouldnt do it again there for that reason. But feel free to pm me if you want to ask anything about the place. HAve fun in Lanzarote!

Littlearca - I have just started taking 50mg of dhea. I have not mentioned it to the ERI - I probably wont. Like you, I just thought it might help egg quality. My AMH and FSH suggest my ovaries are aging faster that they should be, so it seemed worth a try. Let's compare notes (see if we grow beards....)  

Berry - I don't know much about PCOS but it seems that it can go undiagnosed for years, so i doubt it would show up. But chances are yoou dont have it - you probably have so many eggs becasue you are so young!

Caroline - my gut feeling about age is that its best not to delay. Its not as if you 'get old' and then stop getting older (unfortunately!). On the other hand, of course it makes sense to be relaxed. So if, for example, you were in the middle of moving house or something. But It seems that all the evidence is that more minor stress doesn't make a difference, whereas age really does. But this is coming from someone who is ancient and whose ovaries are even more ancient...

Thinking of you all
Jola


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

YOU GIRLS ARE NEVER GONNA BELIEVE WHAT HAS HAPPEND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I had a phone call today, and was asked if i could start tx today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant believe it!!!!! Its such a long story! but everything is fine now and we can start, I asked about my scan and and what was there and the nurse told me that everything was perfect. She said the reason why i had so many follices is because I'm young and thats a really good sign. I Cant believe it I'm really really really shocked!!!! I had my 1st injection at the hospital! really really really shocked!!! What a week i have had!!! Thank you everyone who has helped me through it!!  

berry xxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Not a happy bunny .

Got in this afternoon to a card from my closest friend at work. Thought it was going to be a "sorry it didn't work" card and was thinking "how sweet", but it wasn't - it was an "I'm pregnant" card. It was a really sweet note - she knows what we've been going through and she'd really thought about how to handle this, but all the same - the timing stinks . It's one I'd been bracing myself for, as she got married a couple of years ago, but I thought they were waiting till they'd moved house and I really wasn't expecting it _right now_. So I've spent most of the afternoon crying and am dreading going back to work since it'll be all anyone's talking about once it's out in the open. She and I spend every break and lunchtime sitting together and chatting, so I'm either going to lose another friend or I have to brave it out - and I can't afford to lose any more friends over this stuff. Not in for a very happy run-up to Christmas .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jan,

 totally feel for you hunny, so feel your friend was slightly insensitive with the card, a quiet chat would of been more appropiate especailly when you consider what you have been through in the past few months.  The one thing IF has taught me is its not worth losing good friends over.  Mind you I've made some great friends through this nightmare as well though  

Great news Berry, got a good feeling about you!!

Well, off the Lanzarote tomorrow for 9 days so will be off the radar for a bit but just wanted to let you know I will be thinking of you all 

Yvonne

PS - Do you know any labrador dog breeders as we've decided to channel all our love into that for the time being


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

_ Hi
How is everyone?
Jan- sort of know how your feeling about friends getting pregnant 2 of mine are pregnant and im finding it hard and ive not even started treatment just on waiting list. Its just feels unfair 
Berry- Thats great news that you have started TX really pleased for you . Just wondering what age you are? as im 25 in jan so any advice and info would be really helpful! thanks

well AF turned up last night feeling crappy  made a nice pot of soup tho so hope it makes me feel better _

hope everyone else is ok and if any advice please let me know
big cuddles  
luv michelle xxxxxxxx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi guys,

Sorry I've not been around much, but the looming inspection is taking over my life!

Jan, I'm so, so sorry that you're having to deal with news of your friend's pregnancy at what is already such a difficult time.    I'm also really sad that things did not work out for you with regard to treatment.  You know that if you want a coffee and a chat, I'm more than happy to oblige.  Take good care of yourself - I'm thinking about you constantly.   On the plus side, it's great that your dad's check up went well!

Littleareca, good luck with quitting the tea and coffee!  

Berry, what a surprise!  How strange that they changed their minds so suddenly.    I'm glad things have worked out for you though.

Vonnie, I'm sorry you're having issues with your thyroid.  I can't give any advice, because I know nothing about it, but I hope your doctor's appointment is here quickly and you get some definite answers.

Caroline, you can only do what feels right to you.  Regardless of almost anything else, I really think that is the thing that matters most for you to feel happy about your treatment.  I really understand the difficulty in deciding to progress - we've been TTC for seven years and have just had our first cycle of treatment, so I'm not making this up, I promise!  You know what you're comfortable with.  

Dawn, good luck for the FET.  Hope AF shows up on time.     Roll on the home internet connection too!  

Maz and Katerina, hope you are both doing well.

Sorry this is a bit brief (particularly considering how bad I've been at keeping up with you all), but I hope to be much more diligent after the next couple of weeks are over!

Claire xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Silver -   I'm so sorry. I know how you are feeling as it was just last week i found out my auntie was preg with her 3rd child... who by the way was not planned, nor wanted! It makes it so hard to hear these things as i think ' why could god not have just gave me that little life and i would have taken such good care of it and loved it so much!" But as my mum said to me "This does not make any difference to your situation or ur life, so you need to concentrate on yourself and try not to get yourself down over this as it will only make you worse" Its hard to hear but it is really true. Take care of yourself   

Vonnie - Thank you,  I really hope ur 'good feeling' about me is gonna be good!  


Michelle - I'm 21, if i can help with anything just away... but to be honest i don't know much! lol  

Clarabelle74- Thank you, I'm really happy to be started.... finally!



Well today as been one heck of a day!!! I still cant believe it! I was just getting used to the fact i will be starting tx in January. Then i get a phone call from Sister Hyide(i'm not sure of her name) saying that they couldn't start somebody today due to medical reasons and if i still wanted to go ahead with tx this month i could go start now! I was so so so shocked i replied "ehhhhhh i need to phone u bk as i wanna go speak to my husband!" It took me a few mins for it to register and i was like "ohhh myyy goodddd!!!!!" We went straight to RI and that was that... i am however on day 4 of AF and i was really worried about this and the nurse told me that it was fine as i have a 32 day cycle and it works out fine. So i took my 1st injection of stims at the hospital.. and i must say i was really really scared, but it was fine, didn't hurt one bit! I think i know what I'm doing   I have been put on pulegon 150 for 2 days and then on Saturday I've also to start taking Ganirelix. I must say 2night i am feeling slightly tender in my ovary's like a ovulation sort of feeling... but i dunno if I'm just imagining it as i know whats going on. I've been booked in for a scan on Monday morning at 930..... if i was to over stim, would it happen straight away? or would it not happen until about Monday? I'm so paranoid! 

I hope you all are well 

Berryxxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Good news berry and a bit of a shock too. Pleased to hear the injections are going well. 

Jan, sorry to hear about your friends. I always go through a mixture of emotions when friends tell me they are pregnant and try to be pleased for them, but it is sooooo hard.

I thought AF had started yesterday so called ERI for pre treatment scan and was booked in for noon today, but there was no bleeding last night and none today so I think it has stopped, so have cancelled it for today. Not sure what is going on. It is never happened to me before so not sure if yesterday is classed as day?

Lovely nurse Emma said they could take me tomorrow or Monday if need be.  I have been much more relaxed this month after going through it last month but now I am becoming impatient and just want AF to start properly....

love irish xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

sorry meant to put day 1....


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

done my 2nd injection this morning.... I don't like it   it was sore!! I'm really paranoid that i did it wrong! I know the stuff went in, i put the right dose, but it was really sore, i don't think i had enough flab there, does that make a difference? i thought i grabbed enough.... i i have noticed a small bum under my skin where i did injection, is this normal? I need a personal nurse to be with me 24/7! lol i feel like I'm going a bit   as during the night i kept thinking that i was gonna over stim! and i don't have a scan until Monday so how will they know... DH told me just to shut up! lol how dare he! i need a good rant... a lot! 

hope Ur all well 

berry xxxx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi there,

Berry - don't worry, you won't over-stim before Monday. Over-stimming isn't dangerous until after EC. You might show signs of it beforehand, and that's why they check you so carefully, but there's lots they can do to avoid it, so please don't worry at this stage. I nearly overstimmed on my first cycle, and they were able to stop it and I was able to go ahead with the cycle. The nurses were fab at keeping an eye on me and telling me what to watch out for - you will be well looked after.

Irish - How annoying! My af does that sometimes - I get the start of something and then it stops for a day or so and starts up again. Hopefully you'll be able to get your scan done soon.

Claire - it's really good to hear from you - yes, we'll definitely need to meet up for a coffee (decaf all round with you being pg and me and my blood pressure ). I'm back to work on Wednesday, so after school one day before Christmas would be good.

Michelle - sorry your not feeling so good  . Hope the soup helped!

Vonnie - hope you enjoy your holiday - lucky you, getting a bit of   - bring some back for us, won't you?!

Doodler - Thanks again for the support - I owe you big time  .

Went into school today, to get my head around going back. Got lots of nice welcomes and a couple of people quite teary to hear the cycle didn't work. I also saw my pg friend, which was good - she was very sweet (and so was I  ). I'm glad to get that first meeting out the way and get into "normal" again. It's happened so many times over the years that I know I'll cope with it. The timing could definitely be better on this one and there'll be some cr*ppy times ahead but this friend has heard me complain over the years about some folks' insensitivity so she knows what gets me upset and will likely avoid it as far as possible (eg she's unlikely to try to show me any scan photos - my pet hate).

My wee sister phoned this morning too, which cheered me up. She'd been in touch quite a lot during the cycle, but I hadn't heard from her at all this week and was starting to get a bit worried that I'd called her too much over the BP stuff (she's a nurse) and then paranoid that she didn't want to speak to me. I think a lot of folk don't realise that you feel so awful after a failed cycle.

Ought to go to the shops to get tonight's tea  . My dad is playing in a concert tomorrow night. He used to be in something called "The Edinburgh Folk Song Society" back in the 60s and they're celebrating their 50th anniversary and have asked him to close the show. He has a fantastic voice and is a good self-taught guitarist, but he hasn't played for years and I miss hearing him - there used to be loads of music round the house when I was growing up - spontaneous ceilidhs etc. I'm really looking forward to hearing him play again  . 

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone  

My AF properly arrived yesterday so called clinic and was asked to come in today. I was all prepared for another pre treatment scan but wasn't needed and got first injection for short cycle...couldn't believe it was finally happening after the disappointment of last month. I am taking 150 puregon and go for first scan and bloods on Tues.  Feel very positive and taking one day at a time, as I know things can go wrong or have to change at each stage.

Berry - how are you getting on with injections. My DH gave me mine at the clinic and it was okay.

Jan - enjoy the concert this evening. Where is it? 

Michelle - hope you are feeling better and the soup helped!


Hi to everyone else  and enjoy the rest of this sunny Saturday!! 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Irishlady,

Injections are going good thanks. I am also on short cycle and i am taking 150 puregon, I go for bloods and Scan on Monday morning. I'm trying to stay positive too, but I've very worried about over stimming.... i just want everything to go as planned       We are cycle buddies


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes we are..I am one day behind you!!
You can let me know how the scan goes, do you know if it is internal or not? Forgot to ask that today.
Let us try and keep each other positive  
xx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Hi Irish & Berry - yes, the scan will be internal  ! Good luck both of you  .


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady I'm sure the nurse told me all scans will be internal!    

I'm feeling better today about injections so i have Jan to thank for that as u put my mind at ease about Over stimming, so thanks  

berry xxx


----------



## jola (May 18, 2006)

Hi girls, I hope this cheers you guys up and gives hope- I just found out that I'm pregnant! By natural causes! I am in total shock. And of course terrified. 

Its probably just one of those random things, but the only thing that I have done differently is that I have been having acupuncture at ovulation time  - if anyone wants to know the details of where I can pm you (seems a bit odd to put someone's name on the open site, but maybe it isn't - anyway, am quite happy to answer pms). 

jan - thinking of you lot - hope the weekend was relaxing.   I know exactly what you mean about scan photos. Over the years I have done my best to make sure that my friends know what not to do when they are pg, but of course it still hurts sometimes. 

Jola x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Congratulations Jola    
That is amazing news!!!

xx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Please can I ask another quick stimming question  

Is there anything I should be doing to increase my chances?? I am drinking lots of water, decaff organic coffee, good diet and obviously no alcohol.

I remember reading some stuff on here but can't remember if that was downregging or stimming?? ie hot water bottle, brazil nuts. My brain is turning to mush. Also my period has got a lot heavier since yesterday, do you think it could be down to the drugs puregon?  

Thank you
xx


----------



## clarabelle74 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jola, that's wonderful news.    for the coming weeks/months and a positive outcome for you.  How far on are you?

Irishlady and Berry, it's nice that you have each other for this cycle - what good timing!  

Jan, I hope you enjoyed your Dad's concert.  It sounds like growing up in your house was great fun!  I hope you've managed to speak to your sister and put your mind at rest.  I'll text you re: coffee.  I won't make it next week (due to inspection   - I should be preparing for that now, not surfing... work avoidance issues?  Moi?  ), but early in December?

Vonnie, hope you're having a lovely time!

Claire xx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
just popping  my head above the parapet to say i haven't forgotten about you just taking a bit of a break and the house project is taking up every waking hour recently. I'm hoping we're into the last few weeks of hell on that one!

Jola- OMG thats wonderful news- got everything crossed for you that this is the keeper  

Jan- glad you braved work etc. It'll certainly help keep your head occupied i suppose- thats the one big problem i have working from home is after a failed cycle/mc no other distractions over coffee breaks  Keep your wee chin up 

claire- how are you keeping? 

caroline- its a very hard decision whether to take a break for a few months or keep ploughing through it. I've done a bit of both.I agree that aging is the one thing we can't stop and egg quality does decline( especially rapidly at my age of 39)BUT I think you have to cope with the emotional fallout too.If you need a break for a few months its unlikely to make much difference to the outcome but could make a huge improvement in the quality of life. Suppose it depends what age you are- if you're at the upper range of 30's have a shorter break, if you're under 37 have  a longer break? I missed the details on the course -could you pm them to me please? 

irishlady-good diet half the battle, you should also be takign a good prenatl supplement, a good fish oil with high DHA content( see Zita West site or try Eskimo oils which a re pollutant free)- these are all proven to improve egg quality, you should be lying horizontal on the sofa when you can to aid good blood flow and using a warm( not hot) water bottle/wheat bag to also get the blood flowing. No hard exercise and be careful with lifting heavy things as your ovaries are much bigger than usual. 60g protein a day and i think thats you! Its taken me years and ££s to gather some of that info. other than that just try to live normally- you don't need to be as strict as you think. Both ERI and my current cons both said that even a small odd glass of wine before EC was fine( not after ET obviously) as being relaxed is more important.In fact on my 5th cycle I followed that advice and had my best quality and numbers yet! Oh and i think accupuncture can help as can natal hypnotherpay IVF cds- very good for helping you focus on what your really doing and not getting caught up in the stress of it too much. Good luck 

berry- hoping all goes well for you too- the waiting and cancelling is soo frustrating  

vonnie- I've missed whats been happening with you but hope you have a fab time in Lanzerote and chat when you get back  

dawn- how's you hon? Sounds like its all about to kick off soon for you again  Where has my year gone?Hope the house is getting sorted- after next weekend we'll have carpets and floors sanded - maybe I can even upack after 6 mths 

Hello to everyone else- must go but will catch up more soon,

dx


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Jola - That's great news . I know that with your history you're bound to be anxious just now - a BFP is only the start - but I'll be  that this is your turn for a happy ending .

Doodler - I'm feeling quite wobbly about work - worrying about overdoing it, being emotional in front of the kids if things are hard and most of all worrying about my pg friend and how much that's going to hurt. BUT I still think it's better for me than being on my own and letting my imagination run away with me. You definitely sound more determined than me - with all of your house stuff etc - and better at keeping things in perspective - but it's so hard when you're feeling low and you're by yourself. I'm wondering about the course that Caroline posted about too - only problem is it's on my choir night. And I worry in case there's too much of a ttc vibe about it - I really want to relax but part of that is not being encouraged to think about ttc all the time .

Dad was fantastic last night! They had 4 half hour slots - a group from the 90s, one from the 70s/80s, the current Folk Soc people and the guys from the 50s/60s (my dad and three others from the beginnings). Dad closed the show with one song from the US depression in the 30s and then the Freedom Come All Ye (noone probably knows it, but it's pretty rousing Scots anthem). His voice is still great and he got a really good reception - I was very proud . I think my poor parents get the best and worst of us not having kids - we're always around and available to help out, but then I rely on them a lot when things are bad . Wish we could give them grandchildren.

Oh - one thing cheered me up this morning. If you've been at this IF thing a while, and especially if you've had losses too, go and read this article: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7674182.stm

Love
Jan xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jola- wonderfull news  So pleased for you and DH. Got everything crossed for you that this one will be the one that gives you your dream    

Sorry not been on much girls; really busy just now and what time I have spent on FF has been moderating my boards. Been thinking of you all.

Maz x


----------



## michelle1984 (Apr 3, 2008)

hi girls

jola  thats great news   everything goes well get plenty if rest and look after yourself and baby  

doodler- how are you? Hows max? did you manage to get the curry out of him? 

hows everyone else?

well im feeling better now soup helped a bit lol still feeling a bit   about everything but got to get on with it. 

love michelle xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

jola - fantastic news !! I am so pleased for you ! The same thing happened to me just when I was giving up ttc. Many congratulations- I understand how nervous you must be but all we can do is take things one day at a time. I will keep   for a happy preg. 

Jan - your dad's gig sounds great - you must have been very proud and I am sure your dad is enorormously proud of you and the way that you have dealt with everything that has been thrown at you recently  - there is nothing like music for tugging the old heartstrings - so much reduces me to a lip wobbly wreck. Hope you are feeling physically a bit better. Take your time with the recovery. I really feel for you going back to school - take things easy and take great care of yourself  .

Caroline - hope you are recovering too  . Just to add my tuppence worth about delaying tx - I was gutted about having 2 cancelled cycles and wasting a whole year on duff frosties aged 38-9 , felt that I had totally let slip anychance, but I had day 3 hormone profile results back just a few weeks before I got pg in July and FSH had stayed constant over the last 2 years- maybe it doesn't always fall off a cliff once you hit 38 - who knows? I think you should think about your frame of mind and sanity first and foremosy when deciding to go for it . Whenever you do, good luck !

Good luck to Irishlady and Berry with cycles

Doodler - good luck with unpacking - got to be the best bit ?!

Claire - good luck with inspection - hope you are not too knackered !

I have had an eventful weekend and ended up at western general twice yeasterday with agonising pain in my bladder - worse than appendix pain - and totally unable to wee  Hospital kept getting me to keep drinking and trying to wee so they could test for infections - but total agony - god knows what people thought was going on in the toilet with all my wailing and swearing   Eventually had to be catheterised, sent home, same agony as soon as bladder filled up again and ended up back at ERI. Baby is still alive and wriggling despite all this. It seems it is the freakin' fibroid monster has grown again squashing everything. Catheterised again - and now have glamourous wee bag strapped to leg   (Not a good luck for a teacher with any shred of cred !!!! )  So off work .But so relieved (ha ha ) to have the pain stop   I have to go back to see consultant tomorrow and one good thing is that I know think I will be kept more of a close eye on by consultant.

Dawn - good luck with your FET - great that you can do a natural one - so much better than all the horrible extra downreg you had to go through last FET. I will be keeping it all crossed for you     Hope you are loving new house

bye, x x


----------



## silver6 (May 25, 2005)

Oooh Mimou - you poor thing. Totally know what you mean about teaching - they can sniff a weakness out at 50 paces!! Funnily enough, a good friend of mine just had the same problem in her pg. It was to do with the position of the baby pressing on her bladder and has improved a bit now, but i got the same reports of pain and total inabilty to pee  . Hope it all settles down - sure a bit of time out of the classroom is no bad thing regardless  .
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Flash41 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi girls,
How are you all doing?  I've leapt on quickly at work but for some reason I cant see all the faces above - just a little red cross - grrr, stupid network held together with string!
Sorry, I've been a rubbish FF recently mainly cos not much to report and what with trying to help my friend through after losing his wife so suddenly and tragically - I didnt feel like spreading all that particular sadness.  Now there is a little more calm, I'm feeling the stress of our own situation and trying to move forward a bit more positively. Wasn't helped the other day when DH looked over my shoulder reading posts on here and asked how did we all compare in age and was I the oldest?!!! I know I'm hyper sensitive esp just now so had a mega emotional moment but couldnt believe how he had put it.  I think I could be in the upper, upper range so none too pleased with him!! Anyway, past now   
We're still thinking that it will be Febraury for our next go at ERI so trying to do all we can naturally before then, 

   to all, thinking about you and hopefully back on later for proper post.

Helenx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Girls,

How is everyone? I hope Ur all well. Just wanted to give u all an update....

I had my scan today and bloods taken and on the scan  it showed 10 follices on my right and  5 or 6 on the left. I had Dr Kini do my scan today, he told me the measurements for the follices.. to be honest i cat remember but i remember they were all ranging from about 10.3mm - 6 something he said that there is only a small chance that i will OHSS now but they will still be keeping a close eye on me. I also had my bloods taken and i spoke to Emma (I've met her a few times, she is lovely) she told me my bloods all came bk perfect and the docs were surprised that my hormone level was ok as they thought it would be very high so i have to keep my same dose of 150 puregon for tomorrow. My nxt scan and bloods are on Wednesday so we'll see how it goes... feeling quite positive about everything now. I just hope when my wee embryo goes in it stays with me   I

Take care everyone 

xxxxxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Berry that is good news.

I have my scan and bloods tomorrow. I normally see Emma so hope I see her tomorrow, as she is so nice. 
Quick question - did you have to take your bag with drugs in it? Also what time did you get there and leave this morning? I am planning to be there at 8am and go straight to work.

Thanks xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

Irishlady - I think all the nurses change, it just depends who is free at that time. I brought all my drugs as i wasn't sure, but i also had to take my puregon after scan so i had that too. Our appointment was at 9.30 and we arrive about 9.15 and they took us straight away.... so we were away by about 9.45ish. How are u feeling? Is it short cycle ur doing too?? 

xxx


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks berry    

Yes I am doing the short cycle too, have you been really tired since taking the injections? I have had a sleep every afternoon so far, and not sure how I will cope being at work tomorrow  Was off work today to get a new boiler fitter, so now have a really warm, toasty house  

I have been seen by Emma each time at ERI, though I know this is through luck rather than anything else. Hope I get good results tomorrow as well. 

xx


----------



## berry55 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm feeling fine so far, lastnight i was really tired but i put that down to having a friends over for dinner (as i was cooking)  The only thing i have been feeling is a little bloated (sort of like ovulation pains) but apart from that nothing... i was starting to think i was  i was over stimming as i felt like this but i know i was just paranoid. What about u? u getting any side effects? 

Lots of luck for tomorrow!!   let me know how u get on! 
berry xx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way...http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=166882.0


----------

